# Show Us Your Carbon!!!



## MadoneRider1991 (22 Jan 2010)

saw the show us your steel thread on here and thort there should be one for us roadies who like our bikes to be carbon!!! 

will start with mine atm 

am a wear it is missing some pieces!! lol


----------



## Young Un (22 Jan 2010)

Sneak peek of mine!

Wrong wheels, though, and wrong chain rings (I need special order ones to get my gearing down to the U16 Youth Restriction - current ones are just on for setup)














It may be finished tomorrow, so I might be putting some more pictures up of it fully completed!!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Looks real nice Young Un


----------



## bagpuss (22 Jan 2010)

I am just off to burn some toast


----------



## a_n_t (22 Jan 2010)




----------



## Young Un (22 Jan 2010)

That's the sex ANT!!!!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (22 Jan 2010)

a_n_t said:


>



my wheelssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gaz (22 Jan 2010)




----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

is that your commuter Gaz?
Not my colour but a lovely bike never the less.
And nice & clean too....


----------



## gaz (22 Jan 2010)

It is indeed. clean at the start of the week, dirty at the end :'(


----------



## Chrisz (22 Jan 2010)

My wee beastie!! Summer time fun


----------



## Coco (22 Jan 2010)

Oh you mean bikes


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Jan 2010)

Chrisz said:


> My wee beastie!! Summer time fun



Very nice bike indeed!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (22 Jan 2010)

Chrisz said:


> My wee beastie!! Summer time fun



love the new wheels


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2010)

Updated with new saddle, wheels, crankset and bottom bracket. Blue bar tape next.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2010)

Very nice ianrauk - getting bluer by the day!


----------



## wafflycat (23 Jan 2010)

The offspring's carbon:-


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (23 Jan 2010)

wafflycat said:


> The offspring's carbon:-



cervelos have to be the best looking


----------



## wafflycat (23 Jan 2010)

They are rather nice. He has the P2C and two Soloists (but the Soloists aren't carbon frames, but do have various carbon bits)


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (23 Jan 2010)

wafflycat said:


> They are rather nice. He has the P2C and two Soloists (but the Soloists aren't carbon frames, but do have various carbon bits)



sounds like someone has alot of money


----------



## Greenbank (23 Jan 2010)

Mmm. Carbon.


----------



## wafflycat (23 Jan 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> sounds like someone has alot of money



Not really - just careful searching out of bargains!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (23 Jan 2010)

wafflycat said:


> Not really - just careful searching out of bargains!



thats the way to do it i guess


----------



## bauldbairn (24 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Updated with new saddle, wheels, crankset and bottom bracket. Blue bar tape next.



Like the blue touches - cool bike!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (24 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Updated with new saddle, wheels, crankset and bottom bracket. Blue bar tape next.



the saddle looks weird, is it comfy like that??


----------



## Mista Preston (24 Jan 2010)

Chrisz said:


> My wee beastie!! Summer time fun



This picture set me on the Orbea trail. Great looking bike. Should be getting me an Onix in white in a month or so......


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (24 Jan 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> This picture set me on the Orbea trail. Great looking bike. Should be getting me an Onix in white in a month or so......



the onix is a great bike 

i prefer it in blue but i guess the white is very neutral


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2010)

Comfiest saddle I have ever had.. I do have a lot of trouble with Spesh saddles. 
This one (Selle SMP Hybrid) was recommended by Yenrod.



MadoneRider1991 said:


> the saddle looks weird, is it comfy like that??


----------



## NapoleonD (26 Jan 2010)

My Carbon -

(Look has been replaced by the S2)

Look 555





Cervelo S2





Quintana Roo





There is a Ti Litespeed and two MTBs as well but they ain't carbon.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (26 Jan 2010)

omg!!! the cervelo is hot!!!


----------



## NapoleonD (26 Jan 2010)

Ta. Only had chance to ride it round the block so far, but my initial impression is that it is indeed freakin' awesome...


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

Ello NapD........ ! Nice new bike frame. PS We're not starting Ti Clubs etc. over this side of the pond !


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (26 Jan 2010)

NapoleonD said:


> Ta. Only had chance to ride it round the block so far, but my initial impression is that it is indeed freakin' awesome...



how much you spent on it


----------



## NapoleonD (26 Jan 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> how much you spent on it



Just enough...


----------



## aJohnson (26 Jan 2010)

NapD, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## addictfreak (26 Jan 2010)

aJohnson said:


> NapD, they're all gorgeous.




+1 and just slightly jealous


----------



## aJohnson (26 Jan 2010)

addictfreak said:


> +1 and just slightly jealous



I'm more than slighly


----------



## amnesia (26 Jan 2010)

Some of the wheelsets in this thread cost more than my whole bike


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (26 Jan 2010)

amnesia said:


> Some of the wheelsets in this thread cost more than my whole bike



awww  there still good wheels amnesia  anyway its not how much the bike costs its how you use it


----------



## addictfreak (26 Jan 2010)

My two carbon Scotts:


----------



## bauldbairn (27 Jan 2010)

aJohnson said:


> NapD, they're all gorgeous.



+1  - 



addictfreak said:


> +1 and just slightly jealous



+2


----------



## wlc1 (27 Jan 2010)




----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2010)

That is one hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh saddle relative to the frame!


----------



## wlc1 (27 Jan 2010)

Yep, I'm 6ft 3 with a 34 inch inside leg


----------



## wlc1 (27 Jan 2010)

I have a short body but very long legs- so if I go for a medium frame with a tall seat post I don't over reach for the bars. 

All fitted by A pro so it's silky smooth and uber comfortable. Can sit there for 5 hours.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jan 2010)

This is my carbon bike.







Since the photo was taken I've got the triple Sora gruppo off and put a 105 double group on. It's an unstickered Ambrosio frame, and it's the one I took up Ventoux.


----------



## bauldbairn (28 Jan 2010)

Nice bikes wlc1 and TheDoctor.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2010)

As promised. Now with blue bar tape.


----------



## iLB (30 Jan 2010)

ooo shiny, bit of a bummer if you go off blue though eh!?


----------



## MacB (30 Jan 2010)

iLB said:


> ooo shiny, bit of a bummer if you go off blue though eh!?



He needs some blue hubs as well


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2010)

just ordered some blue crankset bolts


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2010)

Yes I know about the dust caps , it was the day I got it and I hadn't got round to checking the pressures


----------



## therams (31 Jan 2010)

Here is my new PlanetX SL Pro Carbon, very very happy


----------



## Young Un (31 Jan 2010)

Some low res images of my new baby, please excuse the rubbish background - too excited to take it outside, plus it's freeeeeezing!
Enjoy:


----------



## bauldbairn (31 Jan 2010)

Nice pics Young Un / therams!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2010)

Very nice Young Un.
Love the 'Bling' Chain


----------



## Tollers (31 Jan 2010)

Ian, I've made a few tweaks for you. Actually quite an imrprovement.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2010)

haha nice...


----------



## ttcycle (31 Jan 2010)

Tollers said:


> Ian, I've made a few tweaks for you. Actually quite an imrprovement.



Ahk don't encourage him Tollers!


----------



## Mista Preston (31 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Ahk don't encourage him Tollers!



Anyone got some blue nail varnish.....


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (1 Feb 2010)

Young Un said:


> Some low res images of my new baby, please excuse the rubbish background - too excited to take it outside, plus it's freeeeeezing!
> Enjoy:



its about time 

very nice


----------



## NapoleonD (1 Feb 2010)

Better Cervelo photies -


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (1 Feb 2010)

NapoleonD said:


> Better Cervelo photies -



best bike ever!!


----------



## NapoleonD (1 Feb 2010)

Heh heh, cheers, there's a hell of a lot of people out there who would beg to differ...

However, I agree


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (1 Feb 2010)

NapoleonD said:


> Heh heh, cheers, there's a hell of a lot of people out there who would beg to differ...
> 
> However, I agree



who are these people  lol


----------



## stevevw (2 Feb 2010)

My comfy new saddle.






This chainset is about to be changed for a SRAM Red


----------



## mr Mag00 (2 Feb 2010)

*surely not just road bikes please!!*


----------



## stevevw (2 Feb 2010)

How long did it take to find a tree at the same angle as your seatpost?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2010)

good spot



stevevw said:


> How long did it take to find a tree at the same angle as your seatpost?


----------



## mr Mag00 (2 Feb 2010)

simple artisitc presence of mind!

but left my bag in the shot!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (2 Feb 2010)

Madone shrine!!!


----------



## gaz (2 Feb 2010)

I think that madone requires a better picture.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (2 Feb 2010)

gaz said:


> I think that madone requires a better picture.



i know cba to get the SLR camera out atm though lol


----------



## montage (3 Feb 2010)

do you stick your thumb down the steerer to steer?


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Feb 2010)

>



Nice Carbon MTB pics mr Mag00.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Feb 2010)

montage said:


> do you stick your thumb down the steerer to steer?



no!! lol

im still awating my stem, handlebars and shifters to arrive


----------



## Kirstie (3 Feb 2010)

Here is my much loved 2005 Kestrel Evoke. I would ask viewers to note that it now sports a very stealthy black saddlebag and some Look Keo Carbon pedals.

I thangyu


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2010)

thats really nice looking bike Kirst


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> thats really nice looking bike Kirst



+1, I agree.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2010)

Very nice bike Kirstie!

It would be rude to mention the broken larch lap and the weeds in the gravel so I won't.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

Just for Tollers... more Blue bling on the Roubaix


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just for Tollers... more Blue bling on the Roubaix



me like!!! 

where u get them bolts from!!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2010)

Chain Reaction (£9.99)


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Chain Reaction (£9.99)



might have to get some of these


----------



## stevevw (5 Feb 2010)

I need the red version.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2010)

Don't over tighten them.....

PS you need blue chain rings too - live in my avatar....


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (10 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Don't over tighten them.....
> 
> PS you need blue chain rings too - live in my avatar....



not overly keen on blue chainrings on my ice grey crank :/


----------



## iGaz (13 Feb 2010)

My new toy!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (13 Feb 2010)

iGaz said:


> My new toy!!


nice!!!

what groupo are you running??


----------



## NapoleonD (13 Feb 2010)

iGaz said:


> My new toy!!



I see you have an ex-AA VW Transporter...

Quality!


----------



## iGaz (13 Feb 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> nice!!!
> 
> what groupo are you running??



Cheers!! I'm well chuffed with it.
Its running full Campagnolo Veloce 10 speed group with skeleton calipers.



NapoleonD said:


> I see you have an ex-AA VW Transporter...
> 
> Quality!



Its yellowness is certainly a give away!!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2010)

That's very nice Gaz. Though my preference would be black handlebar tape and seat. But a lovely bike nevertheless. 



iGaz said:


> My new toy!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2010)

My Trek got her back in 03, still a brilliant bike


----------



## iGaz (14 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> That's very nice Gaz. Though my preference would be black handlebar tape and seat. But a lovely bike nevertheless.



It had black tape on beforehand. I prefer white tape, but the saddle may have to be changed tomorrow for my other one!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (14 Feb 2010)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> My Trek got her back in 03, still a brilliant bike



love these frames and paint jobs very nice bike


----------



## giant tcr (15 Feb 2010)

*my pride and joy*

carbon giant


----------



## gaz (15 Feb 2010)

the frame on the giant looks tiny. what size is it?


----------



## giant tcr (15 Feb 2010)

its a 2008 GIANT compact small very light indeed 46cm c/t 51cm top/tube im a light weight climber of only 5ft 5


----------



## RollingThunder (16 Feb 2010)

*My Ridley Gladius*

My 62cm Carbon composite Ridley Gladius


----------



## iGaz (16 Feb 2010)

RollingThunder said:


> My 62cm Carbon composite Ridley Gladius



Nice ride chief and welcome aboard!! You must be quite tall, I'm 6ft 3 inch tall and ride a 56cm Time carbon and a 60cm steel bike!

How do you find the Vento rims?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Feb 2010)

iGaz said:


> Nice ride chief and welcome aboard!! You must be quite tall, I'm 6ft 3 inch tall and ride a 56cm Time carbon and a 60cm steel bike!
> 
> How do you find the Vento rims?



a 56cm must look small for you??

my madones a 56cm and im 5ft 10


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2010)

My Roubaix is a 56 and I'm also 5ft10. But I did change the 110 stem to a 90



MadoneRider1991 said:


> a 56cm must look small for you??
> 
> my madones a 56cm and im 5ft 10


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2010)

My Viner Magnifica (2008 model, 2009 has revised frame design). Fulcrum 5s, Miche chainset (to be replaced with Centaur one when it's serviced), Veloce derailleurs/brakes/levers.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 Feb 2010)

very nice, love the paint scheme


----------



## iGaz (19 Feb 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> a 56cm must look small for you??
> 
> my madones a 56cm and im 5ft 10



Actually its the opposite, it looks right and feels right and sprints and climbs really well. Like I said elsewhere, the bars, seat and pedals etc are all the same distances as the 59cm bike it replaced. I thought it would be too small, but its fine.


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> very nice, love the paint scheme



Does look nice, doesn't it? I actually prefer the '09 scheme, which has the bike's name rather fewer times on it (most Viner paint schemes are a bit 'shouty'). But still chuffed with the bike and its looks.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 Feb 2010)

iGaz said:


> Actually its the opposite, it looks right and feels right and sprints and climbs really well. Like I said elsewhere, the bars, seat and pedals etc are all the same distances as the 59cm bike it replaced. I thought it would be too small, but its fine.



awesome well as long as its comfy thats the main thing


----------



## BentMikey (21 Feb 2010)

All your carbon are belong to us.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Feb 2010)

BentMikey said:


> All your carbon are belong to us.



what the hell is that!!! lol


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Feb 2010)

almost finished the madone!!!!


----------



## BentMikey (25 Feb 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> what the hell is that!!! lol



It's a modern bicycle.


----------



## Kirstie (27 Feb 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Very nice bike Kirstie!
> 
> It would be rude to mention the broken larch lap and the weeds in the gravel so I won't.



Thanks. It's not my garden so I won't be offended!


----------



## Proto (14 Mar 2010)

Bought this Friday night. Pure greed - don't need it, just wanted it. A good price too. An ex Plowman Craven team bike, in very good nick. Few small stone chips here and there but very minor. Mechanically perfect. Campag Record throughout, Pinarello carbon cranks, sytem, seat post, bars. Wheels are a bit average, but hey ho, still lovely.

BTW if you don't know of Opera, it's a sister company of Pinarello, manly marketed in Italy, and this is effectively a rebadged Pinarello F4:13 frame.

http://www.operabike.com/home_eng.php

Not sure what to do with it, my son has has his beady eye on it, as has my middle daughter! Would fit either of them (shorter stem would suit the latter)


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2010)

a lovely looking bike Proto


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Mar 2010)

liking it Proto!!


----------



## Mista Preston (16 Mar 2010)

out of interest people can you clamp a carbon seat post to a bike stand?

Also how do you keep you lovely carbon safe, mine is currently in my new baby to be's bedroom that has not gone down well !


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Mar 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> out of interest people can you clamp a carbon seat post to a bike stand?
> 
> Also how do you keep you lovely carbon safe, mine is currently in my new baby to be's bedroom that has not gone down well !



yes you can clamp carbon seat posts in a bike stand, be careful though because they can get scratched

mines always in my bedroom so i know where it is and know its safe!!!!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Mar 2010)

This bothered me when I first bought my Synapse SL, so I bought a cheapo alloy seat post to clamp in the work stand. I've never used it. The carbon post is still in one piece!

Oh, and I keep mine safe by never letting it out of my sight when on a ride.


----------



## gaz (16 Mar 2010)

mine lives in the basement


----------



## Stephen-D (16 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> mine lives in the basement




What about the bike though 


this is actually what i have been wondering, although the only thing carbon about my bike is its seat and forks it still cost me a grand and i do not want to keep it outside, but as its not my house i shall be living at for the next 6 months im not sure i have to many options! i will be getting delivery of bike in about 48 -72 hours! im not counting honest! 

p.s does it qualify for this thread if its only a little bitty Carbon? do i and my lovely bike get relegated to another post?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Mar 2010)

Stephen-D said:


> What about the bike though
> 
> 
> this is actually what i have been wondering, although the only thing carbon about my bike is its seat and forks it still cost me a grand and i do not want to keep it outside, but as its not my house i shall be living at for the next 6 months im not sure i have to many options! i will be getting delivery of bike in about 48 -72 hours! im not counting honest!
> ...



put it on this post  i dont mind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2010)

I clamp mine by the seatpost.
But only with the wheels off or if I have to check the wheels whilst on the stand I tip the bike so either one of the wheels is touching the floor.

And as you know... mine lives in the conservatry, and when we are away.. in the dinning room. 




Mista Preston said:


> out of interest people can you clamp a carbon seat post to a bike stand?
> 
> Also how do you keep you lovely carbon safe, mine is currently in my new baby to be's bedroom that has not gone down well !


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I clamp mine by the seatpost.
> But only with the wheels off or if I have to check the wheels whilst on the stand I tip the bike so either one of the wheels is touching the floor.
> 
> And as you know... mine lives in the conservatry, *and when we are away.. in the dinning room*.



it doesnt lleave little bits of rubber on the floor does it


----------



## Marko62 (20 Mar 2010)

My first bike build, a Scott Addict with 2010 Ultegra and Dura-ace wheels on it's maiden trip a couple of weeks ago, yes I forgot to take of the setting tag from the from derailleur and I will be cutting the steerer tube when I'm happy with the bar height...

I'm happy with it


----------



## Mista Preston (20 Mar 2010)

Marko62 said:


> My first bike build, a Scott Addict with 2010 Ultegra and Dura-ace wheels on it's maiden trip a couple of weeks ago, yes I forgot to take of the setting tag from the from derailleur and I will be cutting the steerer tube when I'm happy with the bar height...
> 
> I'm happy with it



thats a sweet looking machine Mark, very nice build


----------



## Foghat (21 Mar 2010)

Here's the new commuter, which has been an enjoyable project putting together and which is an absolute pleasure to ride:


----------



## Young Un (21 Mar 2010)

Carbon commuter, complete with full dura ace! Jealous much What must your non-commuter be like?


----------



## Foghat (21 Mar 2010)

This is currently the best bike! A steel Roberts has been the commuter for years, but it's too heavy for my hilly 19-mile-each-way journey, so the Number 1 wet-weather bike has been downgraded to commuter. This conveniently facilitates a further building project for the new Number 1 fast wet-weather bike, while Number 1 non-mudguarded bike is due for grand launch soon to replace a 12-year-old previous Number 1!


----------



## Marko62 (21 Mar 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> thats a sweet looking machine Mark, very nice build



Thank you Mista Preston


----------



## gaz (21 Mar 2010)

that is one impressive set up foghat


----------



## BentMikey (21 Mar 2010)

Seriously impressive bike that.



gaz said:


> that is one impressive set up foghat



His light setup is like several times brighter than mine. He'll give you frikkin sunburn dude!! From either end.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

Bet you don't leave that bike parked 'just anywhere' Foghat...... impressive.....


----------



## Foghat (22 Mar 2010)

Thanks, chaps!

Fossyant - indeed; luckily I am fortunate enough to be able to keep it in my office! If that wasn't the case, it would have to be gas-piper instead...


----------



## longers (22 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> that is one impressive set up foghat



It is! 

I've not seen those rear lights before, what make are they please?


----------



## BentMikey (22 Mar 2010)

I think they are Dinottes, the brightest taillights you can own. They outshine everything else by what seems like a factor of 10. Lazers of Deth is how bright they are.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I think they are Dinottes, the brightest taillights you can own. They outshine everything else by what seems like a factor of 10. Lazers of Deth is how bright they are.



Retina busters! © User3143 

Foghat - lovely bike. I ride my (Probikekit?) bar end lights with the clear 'side window' facing sideways, not upwards. Any particular reason for your orientation?


----------



## Carbon (22 Mar 2010)

Finally finished customising my Boardman Team Carbon, now I know it comes from Halfords (queue mockery) but I was using our company cycle to work scheme so had a £1000 budget at Halfords and after much research and tests on Trek and Specialized at the same price point the Boardman was head and shoulders above the competition. I have to admit Halfords were poor but nothing an hour in my LBS couldn't cure....

Anyway 9 months later and one stone lighter (the whole point of the exercise was to loose some weight and get fitter) I have finished the upgrades I had in mind when I brought the thing..... You know how it is, once you start........

Replaced the Ritchey Comp seat post and stem with Ritchey WCS Carbon.
Replaced the Ritchey Comp bars with Ritchey WCS.
Replaced the Boardman saddle with a lovely Selle Italia SLR, what a relief!
Replaced the Shimano 105 cassette with a shorter Dura Ace 7800.
Replaced the Ritchey Pro wheels with Fulcrum 3 racing shod with GP4000S.

The wheels and cassette went on last week and had a first run out yesterday, just 22 miles but the difference was noticeable immediately, these wheels just seem to roll forever..........Love them!

Think I'm done now till something wears out......

Anyway just thought I'd share some pics:


----------



## B1LLY87 (22 Mar 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Foghat (22 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> It is!
> 
> I've not seen those rear lights before, what make are they please?



As BentMikey says, the main rearlight is a Dinotte 400R. Purchased directly from the USA: http://www.dinottelighting.com/, with quite fast delivery.

Whilst there is a thunder-ray setting on the Dinotte, the dimmest setting isn't _too_ blinding. I haven't used the light much yet, so can't report on its reliability etc, I'm afraid, but there is a thread on it at YACF.

The other light on the seatpost is a Supernova E3 Tail Light. This runs off the E3 Triple front dynamo light. I decided on a belt-and-braces set-up for the lighting system, as keeping track of the charging regimes for the Li-Ion and NiMh rechargeable batteries of the Lupine Betty and Dinotte is fraught with periodic mistakes and finding oneself undercharged (unless you recharge after every ride, which means the batteries don't get exercised enough and start developing memories - even though manufacturers claim they don't). Knowing you'll (theoretically) never be caught without lights when commuting where I do is a nice feeling!

The bar end lights were purchased from Wiggle several years ago, but don't seem to be available anymore. 'Nitezone' was the name, I think, but can't be sure. Trek appears to do some now, although I'm not sure of their availability either. I'm surprised they are not ubiquitous, or even popular, as they are quite bright for a single LED and very noticeable on flashing mode.


----------



## Foghat (22 Mar 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Foghat - lovely bike. I ride my (Probikekit?) bar end lights with the clear 'side window' facing sideways, not upwards. Any particular reason for your orientation?



Thanks!

Top marks for attention to detail, Aperitif! 

I can assure you that every aspect of this bike is considered in fine detail, so it shouldn't surprise you that your question occurred to me and was addressed - although I really addressed it when I first purchased them several years ago.

The little window on mine is actually an observation window rather than a worthwhile illumination window - i.e. it is not at all bright, and its only purpose is to tell me whether the light is on or not (useful, as the left one has a tendency to turn off occasionally). I've found that more and brighter side illumination is provided by being able to see the LED itself from the side, which is facilitated by the orientation I have chosen. I''m surprised yours aren't the same, but I'm not familiar with Probikekit ones - are they still available?


----------



## iGaz (22 Mar 2010)

Who fell over the mat in their slippers!!?? 

Nice bike BTW



Carbon said:


>


----------



## Foghat (22 Mar 2010)

Carbon said:


> Finally finished customising my Boardman Team Carbon,



Looking good, Carbon.

Where's the other bottle cage?


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 Mar 2010)

Here's a few pics of mine,


----------



## Carbon (25 Mar 2010)

iGaz said:


> Who fell over the mat in their slippers!!??
> 
> Nice bike BTW



Don't tell the wife, I built a jump ramp for my son using the kitchen mat and her new slippers


----------



## Carbon (25 Mar 2010)

Foghat said:


> Looking good, Carbon.
> 
> Where's the other bottle cage?



I'm like a camel, one bottle lasts all day, failing that there's always a good pub nearby


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2010)

Damn foghat, that commuter is immense! Super impressed.

All those cables (Im OCD with cables - cant stand to look at them) and items all over the bars etc would drive me insane though, I get pissed off at my singe front light mounting bracket, hehe!


----------



## hotmetal (25 Mar 2010)

*My 2004 TCR Carbon*

View attachment 5965


View attachment 5966


View attachment 5967


View attachment 5968


View attachment 5969


Another one of us suffering from a blue obsession! Maybe I need some of those anodised fasteners too…


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (6 Apr 2010)

hotmetal said:


> View attachment 5965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5966
> ...



its looking gd 

i hear you can get these bikes very light very quickly


----------



## hotmetal (9 Apr 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> its looking gd
> 
> i hear you can get these bikes very light very quickly



Why thank you, kind sir! 
Mine is already pretty light with full Record and Eurus, carbon bar & stem etc. I suppose I could take the dust caps off  or get cables made of spider silk 
I weighed it and it comes in at about 16lb, or 7.2kg. It's me that needs to weigh less, not the bike!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (7 May 2010)

keep them coming!!


----------



## martynrg (8 May 2010)

My new Ribble Gran Fondo;


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (8 May 2010)

martynrg said:


> My new Ribble Gran Fondo;



looks very yummy!!


----------



## Happiness Stan (8 May 2010)

What does 'Crafted in Italy' mean?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (8 May 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> What does 'Crafted in Italy' mean?



i think it means the frame was made in Italy!


----------



## martynrg (10 May 2010)

It sure does


----------



## Mista Preston (11 May 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> looks very yummy!!



looks very nice.....good pics too


----------



## montage (14 May 2010)

that ribble frame looks strikingly similar to the new Isaacs
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (14 May 2010)

montage said:


> that ribble frame looks strikingly similar to the new Isaacs
> hmmmmmmmm



does it?

pic one up


----------



## Happiness Stan (14 May 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> i think it means the frame was made in Italy!




Why doesn't it say that then?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (14 May 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Why doesn't it say that then?



it does , just uses crafted instead of made lol


----------



## Happiness Stan (14 May 2010)

martynrg said:


> It sure does




Sorry to crush your illusion Martyn, but the Gran Fondo is made in the Far East.


----------



## martynrg (14 May 2010)

I know Stan. So to correctly answer your question, what does 'crafted in Italy' mean? I have know idea, as it's come from Taiwan


----------



## Happiness Stan (15 May 2010)

You just contradicted your previous post but so long as you aren't labouring under the illusion that you have a bike that was made in Italy then thats fine. In fact it's even fine for you to labour under that illusion.

What gets my goat is a bike displaying half-truths which might decieve potential buyers or admirers. Not your fault of course.


----------



## l4dva (15 May 2010)

Heres mine..... picked it up today


----------



## martynrg (15 May 2010)

I was playing along with Mr Madone 

Pretty much all frames are made in China/Taiwan aren't they? Even the big names.

Still, it is misleading.

Nice Boardman l4dva!


----------



## l4dva (15 May 2010)

My boardmans has a nice "Made in Taiwan" badge under the botton bracket too lol


----------



## montage (16 May 2010)

Love a bit of boardman - though a lot of people complain about the cabelling. These use cheap nasty stuff apparently to keep the cost down...doesn't really do the sram rival set justice. Worth bearing in mind incase you start to doubt sram rival's shifting.
Nice bike though, I'd love one


----------



## l4dva (16 May 2010)

It is an awsome bike! Feels so quick and light I love it. 

The SRAM gears aren't 100% set up correctly and the brakes do feel spongy at the moment though (it's halfords after all I wasn't expecting the set up to be spot on) I did think the cable for the rear brake felt a bit rough when pressing the brakes, thought it might not have been greased properly but it probably is cheap quality like you say (Shimano SIS - I dunno if thats good cable or not??)..... I guess they got to keep the cost down some how.


----------



## montage (16 May 2010)

I'm fairly tempted to convert from shimano to sram - it's just a £££ issue, and Ultegra more than does the job.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (18 May 2010)

martynrg said:


> I was playing along with Mr Madone
> 
> Pretty much all frames are made in China/Taiwan aren't they? Even the big names.
> 
> ...



mines made in waterloo


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (18 May 2010)

montage said:


> I'm fairly tempted to convert from shimano to sram - it's just a £££ issue, and Ultegra more than does the job.



same,

just not too sure atm about double tap gears and going up hill!! my shimano groupo will have to do for now i guess lol


----------



## l4dva (18 May 2010)

Even tho my gears aren't 100% correctly set up (chain rub on certain extremes) I can still feel a big improvement to shifting compaired to the tigra group set on my old bike. Apart from the loud click/clunk sound when you shift you don't feel a thing through the cranks, and because the cassette has such close range cogs(close compaired to my what i had one my old bike - 11-34) you just notice that your instantly pushing that little touch harder or softer. It's great.

I'm no expert in these maters but im impressed so far and it can only get better once set up properly. Double tap dose sound daft but it really dose work.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (18 May 2010)

l4dva said:


> Even tho my gears aren't 100% correctly set up (chain rub on certain extremes) I can still feel a big improvement to shifting compaired to the tigra group set on my old bike. Apart from the loud click/clunk sound when you shift you don't feel a thing through the cranks, and because the cassette has such close range cogs(close compaired to my what i had one my old bike - 11-34) you just notice that your instantly pushing that little touch harder or softer. It's great.
> 
> I'm no expert in these maters but im impressed so far and it can only get better once set up properly. Double tap dose sound daft but it really dose work.



yh i have used sram on a test when i rode my friends madone, and tbh wasnt 100% impressed by it

would be something i would have to use for about a month on a bike to see if i likes it


----------



## e-rider (19 May 2010)

martynrg said:


> I was playing along with Mr Madone
> 
> Pretty much all frames are made in China/Taiwan aren't they? Even the big names.
> 
> ...



My Focus Cayo carbon frame was definitely made in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## simon walsh (19 May 2010)

Finaly got round to getting some pics of my bike. 

Kuota Kharma Ultegra with Mavic cosmic carbone sl


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2010)

a lovely bike Simon.


----------



## Carbon (19 May 2010)

Looks great! Is that the 2008 frame? Looks a bit different to the current model..


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 May 2010)

simon walsh said:


> Finaly got round to getting some pics of my bike.
> 
> Kuota Kharma Ultegra with Mavic cosmic carbone sl



yummy wheels!!


----------



## cyclecraig (21 Jun 2010)

*My Onix Azzuro with Onix Fusion Carbon Integrated Bars,Onix Carbon Seatpost and Onix Carbon Cage*






My Onix weapon of destruction and the only one in the whole of the U.K!!!!


----------



## Mark_Robson (21 Jun 2010)

Very nice bike


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jun 2010)

cyclecraig said:


> My Onix weapon of destruction and the only one in the whole of the U.K!!!!



*Very Nice bike indeed!!! *


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jun 2010)

simon walsh said:


> Finaly got round to getting some pics of my bike.
> 
> Kuota Kharma Ultegra with Mavic cosmic carbone sl



These carbon pics keep getting better and better!!!

Would have missed this and the last one(Onix) if Mark Robson hadn't bumped the thread.


----------



## CamR (23 Jun 2010)

My Ridley Helium with SRAM Red


----------



## Young Un (24 Jun 2010)

CamR said:


> My Ridley Helium with SRAM Red



That, my friend, is a schweeeeeet bike. I think I will go for a Hellium for my next frame. Where did you buy it from, if you don't mind me asking, as that colour scheme is only available from the Ridley Outlet Shop, is it not? (I work in a Ridley Dealer)


----------



## bauldbairn (24 Jun 2010)

CamR said:


> My Ridley Helium with SRAM Red



Very flash!!!!!


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2010)

Newly rebuilt Viner, back from being repaired in Italy (bottom bracket shell had unbonded from the frame) at the end of June & put together on Tuesday. As pretty much everything except the seatpost and the stem went onto the Condor Squadra I bought in the meantime (as n+1/backup for my London-Paris ride), I decided to go for the kind of spec I would have chosen to put on the bike if I bought it new. Full Campagnolo Athena carbon chainset group, Zonda 2-Way Fit wheels, Deda Zero 100 bars with Fizik bar tape & gel, ITM carbon stem, Schwalbe Durano Plus 25mm tyres, Fizik Aliante Gamma saddle, and the old Deda Metal Stick seatpost (I didn't want a carbon one as I'm going to put a Carradice SQR bag mount on it, (I need some way of carrying my gear for the Paris trip- and it's handy too). Rides beautifully (it did before, but even more so now), Athena works great, and quick too....


----------



## Chrisz (22 Jul 2010)

Can't fit any more carbon on!!  

*Frame* *= Orbea Onix 2009*
*Handlebars* = *Cinelli Ram 420-120 with Ram Centrepoint*
*Saddle* *= Specialised Toupe 135*
*Seatpost* = *Saso carbon & titanium 31.6 X 350mm*
*Wheels* = *Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR*
*Tyres* = *Schwalbe Ultremo*
*Cassette* = *Campagnolo Super Record 12-25*
*Chainset* = *Fulcrum R-Torq RRS 175mm 39/53*
*Chain* = *Campagnolo Record 11 speed*
*Front mech* = *Campagnolo Super Record*
*Rear mech* = *Campagnolo Super Record with carbon inner plate *
*Ergo levers* = *Campagnolo Super Record*
*Brakes* = *TRP R950 Carbon brakeset*
*Bottle cage* = *Token Mono-Q TK941*
*Pedals* = *Look Keo Max 2 Carbon*
*Computer* = *Garmin Edge 500*
*Headset* = *FSA Orbit Carbon*


----------



## gaz (22 Jul 2010)




----------



## Young Un (22 Jul 2010)

Would you like any more bar tape on those drops Chrisz 

Crazy seat to bar drop also!!


----------



## Chrisz (22 Jul 2010)

Young Un said:


> Would you like any more bar tape on those drops Chrisz
> 
> Crazy seat to bar drop also!!



Keeps em nice and comfy! Besides, with just a single layer they feel too small for my rather large hands

As to the seat to bars drop - I've got used to it over the years - I hate headset spacers so sort of had to adapt instead


----------



## repairtec (25 Jul 2010)

Don't get much better than this be it a Diddley Ridley, Tiresome Trek or a Squeeky Scott the one and only Bianchi L'Una Full Silver White Irridescent Carbon  total silence accelerates like a bat out of hell even leaves an 1885 in the dust, just the tinkling Shimano spokes to keep me company, needs a 55 up front coz I've got legs like a Swiss TT'er  and I don't like twiddling on my bike, not that it would rust  Not as fast as my Cossie but should get me to the top in under 1H30 from Bedoin just need the courage to avago at my annual mountain time trial, ain't got many excuses coz I can see the Ventoux from here it has'nt budged an inch since the earth quake a few weeks back.

Tech Spec
10 at the back 2 at the front
Durace throughout
Michelin Orium on Shimano wheels for daily runs
Vittoria's Tubs on Mavic Montlery's for events
Fizzik saddle or Turbomatic, Unica Nitor for TT


----------



## iGaz (25 Jul 2010)

My Time, now with classic white Turbo seat! So comfy!!


----------



## Farky (2 Aug 2010)

My recent purchase


----------



## Farky (2 Aug 2010)

Now relegated to wet rides


----------



## Globalti (3 Aug 2010)

It's my black and red Ferrari; fast, light, comfortable and a great climber.


----------



## Eoin Rua (3 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> It's my black and red Ferrari; fast, light, comfortable and a great climber.



Is this a 2011 frame??


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2010)

Enjoying the bike porn. 

What's the benefit of wheels that have an interior rim like this one?







As an aside, I do a fair bit of car photography:
http://www.supercarphotography.com
and have been wondering whether there might be a market in a similar service for upmarket bikes, probably at somewhere around half the prices shown there. This would seem an opportune thread in which to ask!


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2010)

[QUOTE 934905"]
Aerodynamics
[/quote]
Ah, ok, so reduces the air turbulance from the spokes?


----------



## gaz (3 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Ah, ok, so reduces the air turbulance from the spokes?



and it looks HOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2010)

Can't argue with that :-)


----------



## moggsy100 (4 Aug 2010)

My Cannondale Six 105. Had it 8 weeks now and done 768 miles...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2010)

lovely looking bike Moggsy


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Eoin Rua said:


> Is this a 2011 frame??



No; as far as I know it's the 2006/7 model. It was unused though when I got it last year.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

moggsy100 said:


> My Cannondale Six 105. Had it 8 weeks now and done 768 miles...
> 
> [attachment=408SC01551.JPG] [attachment=409SC01552.JPG] [attachment=411SC01554.JPG] [attachment=413SC01549.JPG]



Those cutaway chainrings are quite sexy, aren't they? What are they?


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Enjoying the bike porn.
> 
> What's the benefit of wheels that have an interior rim like this one?
> 
> ...



I like the badge closeups and the blue Porsche in front of the steel silo. 

Yes there would be a market for bike photos; I would love a really good action shot of myself and my cycling pal blasting along a road with blurred background, maybe taken from a low viewpoint from the back of a car, Tour de France style. Imagine the cost though!


----------



## moggsy100 (6 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Those cutaway chainrings are quite sexy, aren't they? What are they?




They are FSA Gossamer crank and ring set with BB30 bracket. With shimano 105 groupset for rest..


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Yes there would be a market for bike photos; I would love a really good action shot of myself and my cycling pal blasting along a road with blurred background, maybe taken from a low viewpoint from the back of a car, Tour de France style. Imagine the cost though!


That's pretty easily done without the need to shoot from a car. Will PM you.


----------



## scott s10 (7 Aug 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...o.php?pid=1138735&id=1622642861&ref=fbx_album my time trial bike


----------



## bauldbairn (8 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> lovely looking bike Moggsy



*+1  *


----------



## huttster (10 Aug 2010)

http://a.imageshack.us/img690/7493/mybike005.jpg

http://a.imageshack.us/img814/2617/mybike006.jpg


I am smiling!     ,coz i'm very happy!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2010)

As per another thread. That's a lovely looking bike huttster.
I saw one on my commute yesterday..



huttster said:


> http://a.imageshack....3/mybike005.jpg
> 
> http://a.imageshack....7/mybike006.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## bauldbairn (10 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> As per another thread. That's a lovely looking blue bike huttster.



+1,  

Raleigh do seem to be producing some very nice bikes again.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2010)

You seem to read me like a book dear bauldbairn








bauldbairn said:


> +1,
> 
> Raleigh do seem to be producing some very nice bikes again.


----------



## Rassendyll (10 Aug 2010)

My Ridley Noah. 

Still finding out how good it is - faster than me that's for sure.

Eurus Tubeless wheels - I had to take most of the decals off as the red clashed horribly. Also have a set of Racing 3s for training.




The Brooks is a Titanium swift.




These are the aero foils on the front forks, similar on the rear stays.




Will be fully Super Record once the bike shop replaces the Chorus cassette and Record front derailleur next week.


----------



## gaz (10 Aug 2010)

Oh that Ridley is pure bike porn. But those handlebars need some adjustment. not quite right!


----------



## cannondale boy (10 Aug 2010)

Something i found odd on the ridley were the wheels...i guess the saddle that came with the bike was no good, brooks saddle any chance?


----------



## Rassendyll (11 Aug 2010)

gaz said:


> Oh that Ridley is pure bike porn. But those handlebars need some adjustment. not quite right!




What, you think they're tilted down too much ? Maybe, although it is flat on top so I assume that's the designed angle (they are 3T carbon bars and the top is an aero-wing shape). I like riding on the drops and I find that angle lets me get down into a nice position. It would look a bit better if the hoods come back a bit. I'll adjust them when I need to change the bar tape. 

I bought the frame (and chose the colours) and then had the bike built up, rather than buying the whole bike. I think Ridley put 4ZA carbon wheels on, but as I'm 6'3" and 84kg I find I am quite hard on wheels so I went with Eurus alloy rims, plus Racing 3s as backup - I've found the Fulcrum wheels very reliable.

The saddle, I can't recall what Ridley standard is - also 4ZA perhaps - but I have Brooks on all my bikes and this was not going to be an exception. The difference between a titanium Swift and a top end racing saddle is only around 50-60g. More than offset by the comfort of a Brooks IMHO. 

With the groupset - Ridley factory-issue is Shimano Dura Ace but all my other stuff is Campagnolo. Plus the silver-grey Dura-Ace wouldn't have looked nice - had to be black.


----------



## Young Un (12 Aug 2010)

The bars do need rotating upwards. The 'flat' tops is designed for climbing, and so needs to be tilted upwards slightly as this allows you to drop your elbows down more easily as it angles the wrist in preparartion allowing you to get full leaverage on the bar. Trust me, and try, you can always rotate them back down


----------



## scott s10 (13 Aug 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
this is my time trial bike. very good machine.


----------



## l4dva (15 Aug 2010)

Here's my Team Carbon now with yellow tyres, and freshy cleaned after a few rides in the wet!


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Aug 2010)

Does anyone design a carbon cycle that looks half decent?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (15 Aug 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> Does anyone design a carbon cycle that looks half decent?




ermmmm most of them do......

1. Cervelo
2. Orbea
3. Trek
4. Giant
5. Planet X

even Boardmans arnt that bad looking!!


----------



## Benneth (16 Aug 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (17 Aug 2010)

Benneth said:


> NICE!!!!




but is it yours?? lol


----------



## Rassendyll (17 Aug 2010)

Spokesmann said:


> Does anyone design a carbon cycle that looks half decent?



Depends on your point of view doesn't it.

If the question is "Does anyone design a carbon cycle that looks like a 1960s race bike" then the answer is no.

Horse for courses... my other bikes are a Colnago Master, which I assume you would approve, and a Roberts Audax. They are all lovely in their own way.


----------



## strutton1981 (19 Aug 2010)

My new BMC got it saturday and already done 100 miles on it!!

Its my 2nd road bike and its a dream

Frame:BMC Custom Alloy
Fork:BMC Straightedge 48
Front Derailleur:Shimano Ultegra SL
Rear Derailleur:Shimano Ultegra SL
Shifters:Shimano Ultegra SL
Chainset:Shimano Ultegra SL
Cassette:Shimano 105 12-25 Teeth
Front Brake:Shimano Ultegra SL
Rear Brake:Shimano Ultegra SL
Handlebars:Scor MKIII
Stem:Scor MKIII
Rims:Alex, ALX298R
Front Hub:Alex, ALX298R
Rear Hub:Alex, ALX298R
Front Tyre:Continental Ultra Sport
Rear Tyre:Continental Ultra Sport
Saddle:specialized BG alias 
Seat post:Scor MKII







What do you guys think?


----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2010)




----------



## e-rider (20 Aug 2010)

strutton1981 said:


> My new BMC got it saturday and already done 100 miles on it!!
> 
> Its my 2nd road bike and its a dream
> 
> ...



IT'S NOT CARBON!


----------



## NapoleonD (1 Sep 2010)

his came in the post today.

Very happy, just need to change the bar tape to black and get some Vittoria tyres on there...






My carbon count is now 3, with these too -


----------



## Eoin Rua (1 Sep 2010)

That Cervelo is awesome!


----------



## Sambu (1 Sep 2010)

Not as awesome as you Eoin


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (8 Dec 2010)

bikes are lookiong awesome!! 

keep posting


----------



## newb (23 Dec 2010)

here is mine, already been shown on here but thought that it would fit into this thread.
Crap pics i'm sorry... Its a cannondale synapse carbon 105


----------



## rich g (25 Dec 2010)

My Scott Pro


----------



## addictfreak (25 Dec 2010)

Benneth said:


> NICE!!!!




I have one of those. Awesome bike, so fast and a dream to ride.


----------



## kfinlay (27 Dec 2010)

Globalti said:


> It's my black and red Ferrari; fast, light, comfortable and a great climber.



Ferrari









 Never, it's an American bike not Italian. Colnago has to be the Ferrari of bikes IMO


----------



## e-rider (27 Dec 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Perhaps Americans go better than Italians anyway!


----------



## kfinlay (27 Dec 2010)

They make better bikes than cars thats for sure


----------



## NapoleonD (29 Dec 2010)

Oooh, not posted an updated pic of my Colnago on this thread...


----------



## gaz (30 Dec 2010)

NapoleonD said:


> Oooh, not posted an updated pic of my Colnago on this thread...



Quoting The Lonely Island


> I just jizzed in my pants


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Dec 2010)

Got some carbon over Christmas.


----------



## Philk (1 Jan 2011)

Those Cervelo's are gorgeous...

Heres my little beastie.

a 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 c


----------



## gaz (1 Jan 2011)

don't take pictures of your lovely bicycle in the bottom ring 

And you need to get some keo or spd-sl pedals, they look so much better on a road bike that spd's


----------



## Philk (2 Jan 2011)

Agreed with the chain ring. first sunny day ill retake the pics.

I have a few health issues that have driven the set up on the madone, the SPD pedals i have fitted allow an amount of float that helps with the sciatica i suffer from, also means i can use the same shoes between the MTB and the Madone.

The stem is the way it is to relieve nerve damage from a broken neck, that i recently had operated on, ie i need to be more upright.


----------



## gaz (2 Jan 2011)

Philk said:


> Agreed with the chain ring. first sunny day ill retake the pics.
> 
> I have a few health issues that have driven the set up on the madone, the SPD pedals i have fitted allow an amount of float that helps with the sciatica i suffer from, also means i can use the same shoes between the MTB and the Madone.
> 
> The stem is the way it is to relieve nerve damage from a broken neck, that i recently had operated on, ie i need to be more upright.



not good enough!!!
Only joking, what is most important is that your bike is set up right for you, and that it's comfortable to ride, looks should never come first. I hope your neck/nerve damage gets better asap


----------



## e-rider (2 Jan 2011)

Yes, have the bike set-up however you want if it enables you to continue cycling. Lucky to be alive after a broken neck so how your handlebar stem looks is probably the least of your worries! Handlebar stem and SPDs aside, it looks like a first class machine - very nice.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (21 Jan 2011)

Philk said:


> Those Cervelo's are gorgeous...
> 
> Heres my little beastie.
> 
> a 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 c




im loving this!!!!!!!! i need to get pics up of my madone with its new parts on


----------



## CAADHEAD (1 Feb 2011)

Well since I've just joined thought I'd post up my carbon steed


----------



## Young Un (3 Feb 2011)

When you putting on the Di2 then?


----------



## CAADHEAD (4 Feb 2011)

I'm waiting for that Lottery win


----------



## ShinSplint (5 Feb 2011)

Couple of the AR2, bought in December


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

God - I wish I could join in


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2011)

That is a gorgeous looking bike Shinsplint.
(the the plastic disc on the rear wheel spoils it the tiniest of amounts)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2011)

Philk said:


> Heres my little beastie.



Nice shed!


----------



## ShinSplint (7 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That is a gorgeous looking bike Shinsplint.
> (the the plastic disc on the rear wheel spoils it the tiniest of amounts)



Cheers Ian  - keep meaning to get rid of the plaggy disc !

Rides lovely too.


----------



## DooBlood (7 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Updated with new saddle, wheels, crankset and bottom bracket. Blue bar tape next.



Saddle looks wrong, kinda wonkey ..


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2011)

nope, the saddle is designed like that..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> nope, the saddle is designed like that..




bit too blue though


----------



## Svendo (12 Feb 2011)

Haven't got round to posting my Storck Fenomalist yet. Photos are from last September, all I've added since is a few scuffs to the bar tape when I had a 'chute san grave'!


----------



## StuAff (12 Feb 2011)

Svendo said:


> Haven't got round to posting my Storck Fenomalist yet. Photos are from last September, all I've added since is a few scuffs to the bar tape when I had a 'chute san grave'!



Nice! Does it ride as good as it looks? I'm going to guess, judging by what I've read, the answer's yes!


----------



## Svendo (13 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> Nice! Does it ride as good as it looks? I'm going to guess, judging by what I've read, the answer's yes!



My frame of referemce isn't huge, my old aluminium and a week each on two hire bikes (cannondale and a giant, modles unknown).
But, the storck is fantastic, totally responsive, even when legs are jelly every little effort can be felt moving you forward. Corners like it's on rails but super quick, and in a super light weight package.

Rear drop outs are a pain, but are awkward rather than impossible (they're rear facing, so you have to handle the chain to remove and replace). The top tubes are long for the size, which conspired with the new 42cm handlebars actually being a good 2cm wider than the old 42cm ones, and Dura Ace 7900 STI's hoods being a cm longer than 7800 to take up all the adjustment available in my position and leave me a little lower than I'd wanted, but I seem to have got used to it. But it was an ex-display so I'd not have it otherwise, I'll get a probably 90mm stem in due course.

The best bit is the unidirectional fibre with a vatnish on top gives it this lovely wobbly 'pattern welded' look where it catches the light, which changes as the angle moves.


----------



## Young Un (13 Feb 2011)

Lovely bike, but try and get a matching finishing kit. FSA, 3T, and Easton bars yes? Get full through 3T, cus it's awesome


----------



## Chrisz (13 Feb 2011)

I'm hoping to make a Storck my next frameset - Scenario with any luck (extreme jiggling of finances)


----------



## fungus (15 Feb 2011)

My TCR2: Ultegra triple groupo, mavic ksyrium ssc sl wheels, zipp contour bars & stem & spesh pave seatpost. Has a new saddle on it now though


----------



## amnesia (24 Feb 2011)




----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

gorgeous bike Amnesia (just a little too much red for me though)


----------



## Matty (3 Mar 2011)

I recently took advantage of a tasty discount from Wiggle to get a No.1 bike:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt_lisa_fuller/5469087245/


Hasn't been ridden yet!!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2011)

Matty said:


> I recently took advantage of a tasty discount from Wiggle to get a No.1 bike:
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...ler/5469087245/
> 
> ...



Lovely looking bike. Seen some great reviews too..
And don't worry about the weather, get out and ride the thing....


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2011)

Raleigh have got their act together again, at last ! Big fan here.


----------



## e-rider (3 Mar 2011)

amnesia said:


>



good work BUT pie plate still attached!


----------



## huttster (4 Mar 2011)

Matty said:


> I recently took advantage of a tasty discount from Wiggle to get a No.1 bike:
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...ler/5469087245/
> 
> ...




Lovely,you are gonna love riding your Avanti,i can't keep off of mine(apart from when i fall off on black ice  )i did'nt want to get mine dirty when i first got it either but that is soon overcome by the need for speed!enjoy!


----------



## mr_s81 (4 Mar 2011)

Matty said:


> I recently took advantage of a tasty discount from Wiggle to get a No.1 bike:
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...ler/5469087245/
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm - that is lovely..... 

Enjoy


----------



## Matty (4 Mar 2011)

fossyant said:


> Raleigh have got their act together again, at last ! Big fan here.



It's interesting the mixed reviews you get on this topic. I'm so far from a badge snob it's unreal, and this was certainly a great deal. When researching I went into the official Raleigh dealer, who had no Raleighs in stock. When I enquired about them, I got 'no, we don't keep many in stock, they're pretty crap really'. Nice for an official dealer.


----------



## huttster (4 Mar 2011)

Matty said:


> It's interesting the mixed reviews you get on this topic. I'm so far from a badge snob it's unreal, and this was certainly a great deal. When researching I went into the official Raleigh dealer, who had no Raleighs in stock. When I enquired about them, I got 'no, we don't keep many in stock, they're pretty crap really'. Nice for an official dealer.




Sounds more like an official idiot  to me!


----------



## fungus (4 Mar 2011)

That's very nice! I like the new Raleigh's, the dealer sounds like a right peanut to me & I'd report him to Raleigh.


----------



## amnesia (4 Mar 2011)

tundragumski said:


> good work BUT pie plate still attached!



Not any more...

Placcy disc thingy removed, stem flipped, speedplays fitted


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2011)

Matty said:


> It's interesting the mixed reviews you get on this topic. I'm so far from a badge snob it's unreal, and this was certainly a great deal. When researching I went into the official Raleigh dealer, who had no Raleighs in stock. When I enquired about them, I got 'no, we don't keep many in stock, they're pretty crap really'. Nice for an official dealer.



My first 'real' road bike was a Raleigh Road Ace.

Bought in in 1986 at the age of 16 - I'd just got into cycling 'for proper' , had a job, got a good bike. It was 531c and had Shimano 600 throughout - proper real good bike in it's time, for a reasonable amount of cash. Joined a club and it kicked ass against my club mates Campag kit, it had indexed gears...... 

Eventually the frame got binned - a couple of crashes and was a little too big really, but the 600 cranks, 600 callipers, the SR seat pin still live on - in my 653 Ribble.

The new stuff Raleigh have done is great.


----------



## gb155 (6 Mar 2011)

Im about to join in here boys, make sure there is space for me wont ya


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> Im about to join in here boys, make sure there is space for me wont ya



Another bike, have you had a windfall recently


----------



## gb155 (8 Mar 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Another bike, have you had a windfall recently



I wish, just a Del Boy style trading few weeks


----------



## Sambu (22 Mar 2011)

This is my new beauty 

















Swapped the stock weels for some half price black askums which i hope you agree look 'the shizzle'. Not sure if red grips are in order or not. also need to get a better bottle cage. Just need to get the engine up to scratch, got no excuses now.


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Mar 2011)

half price askiums? where


----------



## Sambu (22 Mar 2011)

they were half price because i bought the bike off em, tried to get them free but they wern't having it.


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Mar 2011)

oh shame


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

I'm In

(Tho wont get to ride till Thursday/Friday)


----------



## Sambu (22 Mar 2011)

whats that beast?


----------



## Chrisz (22 Mar 2011)

E-Baytastic  Look forward to seeing it built up and ready to ride mate


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Mar 2011)

Wow. That looks pretty brutal, and in a very good way.
*approves*


----------



## gb155 (26 Mar 2011)

All in good time

Fingers crossed I'll have a report ready for you all later 

EDIT: Just needs the chain and cables adding (and saddle adjusting)


----------



## gb155 (26 Mar 2011)

FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force

and a HUGE thanks to Foz


----------



## Fletch456 (26 Mar 2011)

Been looking at the photos here out of interest and knowing I would be posting soon and just chose and bought my first ever carbon bike this week - just collected today. I didn't intend going for a Trek at all! Partly cos the logo is everywhere on their frames but I like this bike a lot and the guy and the shop I've bought it from. 

First time I've posted photos in CC and hopefully this link takes you to them. Been riding a 6 yr old alu frame / carbon forks, decided it was time to move up and was able to afford more than I first thought. So as you can imagine, it's a big change. Didn't think I'd go for white either but do like it. 60 cm frame and just weighed her at about 8.7Kg.


A link to photos


----------



## e-rider (26 Mar 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> Been looking at the photos here out of interest and knowing I would be posting soon and just chose and bought my first ever carbon bike this week - just collected today. I didn't intend going for a Trek at all! Partly cos the logo is everywhere on their frames but I like this bike a lot and the guy and the shop I've bought it from.
> 
> First time I've posted photos in CC and hopefully this link takes you to them. Been riding a 6 yr old alu frame / carbon forks, decided it was time to move up and was able to afford more than I first thought. So as you can imagine, it's a big change. Didn't think I'd go for white either but do like it. 60 cm frame and just weighed her at about 8.7Kg.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean about the Trek logos! Nice looking bike though.


----------



## nickb (27 Mar 2011)

A few years old now, but it still puts a smile on my face every morning:







Not sure this counts, but the seat stays are carbon


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2011)

Well, I actually have some carbon to show!




It's not really mine. And it's not a bike.

It's a blade from this:




Our wind turbine at St Nicks, which was lowered for its annual checkup on Tuesday....


----------



## Carbon (31 Mar 2011)

Somewhere earlier in this thread are last years pics of my Boardman, just finished this years upgrades and took some pics for insurance purposes so thought I'd drop them in here... 

And before anyone gets a dig in, yes I know my garage doors need a coat of paint





New SRAM Red chainset / SRAM Red Ceramic BB and some SRAM brakes to replace the not so great Tektro ones. Think that's me done now.

It's great ride and for those doubters out there I'm happy to say after an effortless 30 miles last Sunday I really do think the Ceramic BB does make a difference


----------



## mr Mag00 (31 Mar 2011)

@tundra *bling*


----------



## l4dva (6 Apr 2011)

Carbon said:


> Somewhere earlier in this thread are last years pics of my Boardman, just finished this years upgrades and took some pics for insurance purposes so thought I'd drop them in here...
> 
> And before anyone gets a dig in, yes I know my garage doors need a coat of paint
> 
> ...





Have the new Rival Brakes made much different to the tektro ones? I might be tempted to change mine...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2011)

l4dva said:


> Have the new Rival Brakes made much different to the tektro ones? I might be tempted to change mine...



I would say that's a big yes. The Tektro brakes on my Secteur were crap. Spongy and unresponsive.


----------



## l4dva (6 Apr 2011)

hmmmm.... I don;t have a great deal of confidence in the tektros on my boardmans at the moment either... I'm hoping the rims on new wheels thats ive just ordered will help. ill have to keep an eye out for some sram breaks at sale prices, they are about £90 at the moment on CRC.. quite a lot of money!

Are the sram ones any lighter than the tekros?


----------



## Sambu (6 Apr 2011)

which tektros were they? ive got the 710s on my tcr, not sure about them.


----------



## l4dva (6 Apr 2011)

R580 according to the halfords website...


----------



## Carbon (7 Apr 2011)

l4dva said:


> Have the new Rival Brakes made much different to the tektro ones? I might be tempted to change mine...




I'd say yes, wasn't sure out of the box but as they've bedded in yes they have a better feel, more confidence on those fast downhill bits and yes they are a little lighter, but only grams.

Got mine from Merlin, £64.95, free delivery, still in stock:

http://www.merlincyc...IVAL-BRAKES.htm

And the Tektro's were R580's.


----------



## Carbon (7 Apr 2011)

Carbon said:


> Got mine from Merlin, £64.95, free delivery, still in stock:
> 
> http://www.merlincyc...IVAL-BRAKES.htm



P.S - Join the VIP club for free and get them for £58.46


----------



## Sleeping Menace (7 Apr 2011)

........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## e-rider (7 Apr 2011)

Sleeping Menace said:


> ........................
> http://anotherdoorat...theinternet.org
> 
> Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
> http://anotherdoorat...tegory/cycling/



a few points to note:

1. nice bike
2. must have cost shoot loads
3. that bottle looks difficult to hold
4. have you got time to drink?


----------



## Sleeping Menace (7 Apr 2011)

tundragumski said:


> a few points to note:
> 
> 1. nice bike
> 2. must have cost shoot loads
> ...



In reply to your points, in order

1. Thanks, very kind.
2. Yes, I do have a few quid into it.
3. The bottle isn't ideal, I'm looking for something a bit better
4. No, not really, it's far faster than anything else I've owned.

--regards

........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## Sambu (7 Apr 2011)

Sleeping Menace said:


> In reply to your points, in order
> 
> 1. Thanks, very kind.
> 2. Yes, I do have a few quid into it.
> ...



What frame is that?


----------



## Sleeping Menace (7 Apr 2011)

Sambu said:


> What frame is that?



It's a new one for this year, I imported it from Asia..

........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## Sambu (7 Apr 2011)

sooo.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2011)

Sleeping Menace said:


> It's a new one for this year, I imported it from Asia..



Thought it might be - these Chinese frames are really good - had a good look at GB155's bike in the flesh.


----------



## Sleeping Menace (7 Apr 2011)

Sambu said:


> sooo.....



..don't remember the model number off my head if that's what you're asking.. I can look tmw tho...


........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## Sleeping Menace (7 Apr 2011)

fossyant said:


> Thought it might be - these Chinese frames are really good - had a good look at GB155's bike in the flesh.



They are indeed.. quality is all there.. the fit and finish on this one has amazed me. You've got to hand it to them really, I've owned some top shelf bikes, and never had one which I can say arrived any more well thought out, or with higher finish quality than this. 

I've not seen GB155's bike.. is there a pic of it around?


yes indeed, the world is changing.. 

........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## fungus (22 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force
> 
> and a HUGE thanks to Foz



What bars are they?


----------



## gb155 (27 Apr 2011)

fungus said:


> What bars are they?



Not sure, ITM I thik, had them at the back of the shed, I hate 'em TBH

Upgraded, the rest of the machine now tho


----------



## WindyRob (21 May 2011)

Its been a while since i've posted on CC but I've just brought a carbon bike so thought i'd post some pictures of the plastic fantastic Orbea Onix. The 1st picture was as brought on Tuesday this week:


2nd image is as finished today, I have moved my good wheels (Kysirium Equipe) and bar (Easton EA70 Wing) from my Thorn Cyclosportif. I also brought a Fizik Aliante saddle to replace the awful one it came with:


----------



## gds58 (22 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Comfiest saddle I have ever had.. I do have a lot of trouble with Spesh saddles.
> This one (Selle SMP Hybrid) was recommended by Yenrod.



I think he may have been referring to the very odd angle that your saddle is set at rather than it's shape! I realise that these things are very personal but it is generally accepted that the most effective and comfortable saddle position is when it is perfectly level (front to back) or at least very close to being level. 

Nice bike though and the subtle use of blue on it works really well.

Graham


----------



## jdrussell (26 May 2011)

Hi,

I have just bought my first carbon bike from Wiggle and here it is:

The Focus Cayo 105:


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2011)

^^ That is a lovely look bike. Though personally I would also have black handlebar tape... make it nice and stealthy


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> I too have just brought a Focus Cayo 105. Arrived this morning.




I do like the cayo but I don't get the white stem and tape!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (29 May 2011)

My second hand piece of carbon,Giant TCR C1,nice bike,bargain buy


----------



## Gingerbloke (30 May 2011)

Ready for my LEJOG.







Back to post LEJOG fighting weight.


----------



## carlton88 (4 Jun 2011)

My Time Edge, bought new about five years ago. I've since changed the handlebars/stem/seat pin and saddle (twice).


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2011)

Now that is yummy ^^^^^


----------



## brockers (8 Jun 2011)

Eee. A Time with alloy Chorus. Now that's a proper bike. Makes a change from Trekondales and Speciants !

Don't five year old carbon frames look awfully skinny these days?


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 Jun 2011)

I've got a Peugot 1500 full carbon. Will post a pic when I've taken one


----------



## gb155 (9 Jun 2011)

Look what's ALMOST arrived with me

Its not the scheme I ordered but actually, Im happy its not, as its better


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2011)

You know you wont be able to wear the LiveStrong/Radioshack kit if you get that bike right.. no...no....oh no....





Toooo much Red..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Look what's ALMOST arrived with me



You get through more bikes than MacB, at least you ride them!


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> You know you wont be able to wear the LiveStrong/Radioshack kit if you get that bike right.. no...no....oh no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point and a good reason to buy some new team kit

what team would go well tho?


----------



## zacklaws (11 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Good point and a good reason to buy some new team kit
> 
> what team would go well tho?



The 2011, Radio Shack team kit would go perfect with it.


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> The 2011, Radio Shack team kit would go perfect with it.


----------



## zacklaws (11 Jun 2011)

Looks perfect, It's next on my list to buy, just got the Leopard Trek shirt and its spot on for my blue and white madone. 

The only thing that bugs me is that radio pocket that is supposed to be sewn into the back, thought it would come in useful to stash more ride necessities but all I can find is a button hole to pass a wire through. Maybe with the radio ban, its well hidden.


----------



## mercurykev (11 Jun 2011)

I took my Planet X SL Pro up to the Queen''s place at Balmoral for a wee blast and then went over to Cock Bridge to see how it was on the hills. Turns out that it climbs like a beast but this doesn't make you any less tired at the top, you just get there more quickly.

- Parked out the front of Balmoral






- On the road to Cock Bridge


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2011)

zacklaws said:


> The only thing that bugs me is that radio pocket that is supposed to be sewn into the back, thought it would come in useful to stash more ride necessities but all I can find is a button hole to pass a wire through. Maybe with the radio ban, its well hidden.



Doesn't the radio normally go into a small pocket on the back of the bib shorts.


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> Doesn't the radio normally go into a small pocket on the back of the bib shorts.



The radio pocket is on the inside of the jersey, I just run my wire up my back and then under my bibs over my shoulders


----------



## theloafer (12 Jun 2011)

better pics of my new ride spec here.. 

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bi...ynapse-carbon-sram-apex-road-bike-2011-p88441





she rides really well only been out once the darlo 50 miler cant wait to get her out all day  

larry


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2011)

The bars look rather high when compared to your saddle.


----------



## adscrim (12 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> The bars look rather high when compared to your saddle.




depends on the build of the rider. Hope Larry doesn't mind me saying - but the avatar make him look like he's got quite short legs.


----------



## theloafer (12 Jun 2011)

hi
still tweeking it a bit at a time poss saddle height to be lowered a few mm ...no dont mind adscrim...frame is 51 cm i am a short arse 5 foot six and inside leg is 30 inch


----------



## Atyl1972 (13 Jun 2011)

hey JD, how did you find the order process and mainly the fitting of the bike when you bought online as i'm thinking of doing the same and possibly the same bike?


jdrussell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought my first carbon bike from Wiggle and here it is:
> 
> The Focus Cayo 105:


----------



## JonnyBlade (13 Jun 2011)

[/img]


----------



## Atyl1972 (14 Jun 2011)

What about the bar reach though mate?


TheMadCyclist said:


> Since I brought the same bike, I'd add my reply. I brought it from Wiggle, and the bike arrived 4 days later, fully set up only needing handlebars to be put on, and pedals. Wiggle also have a system where you enter your height+inside leg, and they put the bike set-up to your size. When I got on the bike, only a few mm of seatpost needed adjusting. If you don't like the size of the frame, you always have the 30 day test ride to send it back.


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

very sweet looking beast, nice..


amnesia said:


>


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

Hi there, not sure if you've still got the Gran fondo but whats the bike like and the order process off of ribble as i may be interested in getting this bike?


martynrg said:


> My new Ribble Gran Fondo;


----------



## Goldie (17 Jun 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> [/img]



Woah there! I missed that little beauty slipping by! That looks in lovely nick. How old is it and what's its history?


----------



## monstadog (17 Jun 2011)

Looks like these are popular! But they are so much bike for the money I'm not surprised.

It came very very well set up from Wiggle. All I've had to do is fit bars and my own pedals, and get the seat height right.

It rides very very well.


----------



## Sleeping Menace (24 Jun 2011)

........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2011)

Blimey... that looks quick just leaning against the tree.. ^^


----------



## JonnyBlade (24 Jun 2011)

Goldie said:


> Woah there! I missed that little beauty slipping by! That looks in lovely nick. How old is it and what's its history?



Hi Goldie,

The frame is about 1998 as is the drops and the seat post. It cost me £105 plus postage on EBay and I thought it was a real bargain. The group set is new and the wheels are Bontrager and also new. She is lovely though and we are so in love


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Jun 2011)

[/img] And here's the new recruit. Very fast indeed!!!!!!


Jonny


----------



## odessouky (30 Jun 2011)

SCOTT CR1 Comp
I'm hoping to upgrade the groupset in the future to black....and probably better wheels.


----------



## Atyl1972 (1 Jul 2011)

thats certainly a looker as well as a very very decent bike 


odessouky said:


> SCOTT CR1 Comp
> I'm hoping to upgrade the groupset in the future to black....and probably better wheels.


----------



## odessouky (1 Jul 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> thats certainly a looker as well as a very very decent bike




Thanks!!


----------



## Jonathing (2 Jul 2011)

Joining the ever growing band wagon of Focus Cayo owners I present my 105 ltd. with a couple of modifications to my own spec.






And pretty grubby bar tape too.


----------



## italiafirenze (2 Jul 2011)

It's a bit fuzzy that picture, I'm not sure why. I might take a better one if I wash it.


----------



## graham56 (3 Jul 2011)

">


----------



## Sleeping Menace (3 Jul 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> How do you sit on that saddle without falling into the back wheel!




..the nose of that saddle gets any higher and you'll get a fee prostrate massage with every pedal stroke.. -- ouch..


........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (10 Jul 2011)

My Orbea Onix with its new wheels picked up yesterday and after their maiden ride this morning.


----------



## Atyl1972 (14 Jul 2011)

Here's my first Carbon Road Bike, let me know what you think, would really appreciate the feedback


----------



## Mark_Robson (15 Jul 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> Here's my first Carbon Road Bike, let me know what you think, would really appreciate the feedback



A bigger pic would be nice.


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jul 2011)

this should be bigger, ive copied / pasted correctly from photobucket so hopefully this will be ok


Mark_Robson said:


> A bigger pic would be nice.


----------



## Mark_Robson (15 Jul 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jul 2011)

thanks man, did the pic enlarge, it has on my screen when i see it?


Mark_Robson said:


> Very nice.


----------



## zigzag (15 Jul 2011)

the bike is nice but in the wrong gear


----------



## tiswas-steve (16 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> the bike is nice but in the wrong gear



Atyl,you should know by now there is a checklist before taking pics of a new bike ... 
1) pie plate/reflectors must be removed
2) dishes must be washed and put away, if pic taken in kitchen
3) fences/garage doors must be in tip top order if bike is in front of said object
4) oh yea ... Chain must be on the big ring  

Bike is looking good mate, loving those bottle holders, nice match.
Drop us a line when you've had a decent run out and let me know how you find the Race.


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jul 2011)

lol


zigzag said:


> the bike is nice but in the wrong gear


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jul 2011)

as first roadie i don't have a lot to compare with however, i have a hybrid that is quite fast in its own right but having a little trip out on this beau is simply terrific, its fast, agile, light as a feather and very quick to change gear, very quick  very happy so far but will sure put the mileage in soon, wife been in hosp and I'm now taking care of her for a week and then should be good to go and go for a mile cruncher...


tiswas-steve said:


> Atyl,you should know by now there is a checklist before taking pics of a new bike ...
> 1) pie plate/reflectors must be removed
> 2) dishes must be washed and put away, if pic taken in kitchen
> 3) fences/garage doors must be in tip top order if bike is in front of said object
> ...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2011)

This is my new tri machine, courtesy of a sale at Planet-X earlier this year and a very good deal on another bike I stripped for parts. End result: pretty awesome ride for not much more than a grand, and worth double that (at least). I am stoked. More details here.


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is my new tri machine, courtesy of a sale at Planet-X earlier this year and a very good deal on another bike I stripped for parts. End result: pretty awesome ride for not much more than a grand, and worth double that (at least). I am stoked. More details here.


Looks good apart from the awful stem. I guess that is what you need on a frame which is too small.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Looks good apart from the awful stem. I guess that is what you need on a frame which is too small.



eh? I am not sure how you make the judgement about size. The frame is the perfect size for me. The parts are what I had available, and will be updated as and when.


----------



## l4dva (17 Jul 2011)

My boardmans just washed with the new ksyriums.....


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> eh? I am not sure how you make the judgement about size. The frame is the perfect size for me. The parts are what I had available, and will be updated as and when.


The judgments about size is based on the stem and spacers used certainly not how you set up a tt bike.
From your response I guess you just haven't set it up properly yet.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

I can't do the whole photo embed thing, so here's a link to my Pave


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> The judgments about size is based on the stem and spacers used certainly not how you set up a tt bike.
> From your response I guess you just haven't set it up properly yet.



Not quite that either. No, the set up is not 'standard', but there's no one way to set up a bike. There's all kinds of factors to consider and I certainly wouldn't go making judgments about someone else's set up without knowing things like their experience, biomechanics, medical conditions etc. etc. 

In my case, it's not just a question of what parts I've got, but it's also about getting used to a TT position. I don't currently TT and never have done on a regular basis. So I am used to a standard road position. At 39 years old, and just starting out on this triathlon caper, and who has had neck problems in the past, it isn't easy or particularly sensible in terms of potential injuries to go straight to a dead low bar set-up like the pros. I already know too many (male) triathletes now who have ongoing neck problems partly because they thought they could go straight to a professional riding position from day one. 

So the stem will go as soon as possible, but the spacers will stay until at least next season, and maybe won't ever disappear entirely. Sure I will not be as aerodynamic as it is physically possible to be, but I will be a lot faster than I have been on my training bike and I will be less likely to to do stupid things to myself too.


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2011)

Fair point. I saw on your blog that the frame was small but I see now that is in reference to the wheel size. My mistake.
Good luck getting into it.


----------



## terry_gardener (21 Jul 2011)

here is my new bike 

taken using a phone


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Fair point. I saw on your blog that the frame was small but I see now that is in reference to the wheel size. My mistake.
> Good luck getting into it.



Cheers. It's certainly the fastest rig I have ever owned (even with the annoying stem!).


----------



## Twigman (2 Aug 2011)

terry_gardener said:


> here is my new bike
> 
> taken using a phone



Snap!!!


----------



## ShinSplint (4 Aug 2011)

New Eastons for the AR2


----------



## Carbon (4 Aug 2011)

Hmmmmmm Nice



I like it a lot and yes I am a little jealous..........


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2011)

Nice Felt !!!!!


----------



## gaz (4 Aug 2011)

ShinSplint said:


> New Eastons for the AR2


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/media]


----------



## Mark_Robson (4 Aug 2011)

The Felt is lovely looking bike.


----------



## addictfreak (4 Aug 2011)

Nice felt, I could see myself on that!


----------



## DaveyT (7 Aug 2011)

Here's my carbon beauty. It might be 6 years old and running Ultegra 9 speed but it's still a beautiful ride.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2011)

^^^ that is bloody gorgeous...!!!


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> ^^^ that is bluey gorgeous...!!!



FTFU


----------



## Fletch456 (7 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/media]





Shinsplint - LOVE your Felt


I'm with Gaz on his video reply.

So thought I would add this video reply...since it's bike porn...and this cheers me up when I need it, watch for the John McEnroe guest appearance too. 

don't know how to insert a link so that it shows an image so trying it two ways...

Video link


[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e[/media]


----------



## gb155 (8 Aug 2011)

DaveyT said:


> Here's my carbon beauty. It might be 6 years old and running Ultegra 9 speed but it's still a beautiful ride.




Simply stunning


----------



## philhul (12 Aug 2011)




----------



## gaz (12 Aug 2011)

Oh i love that. What frame and wheels is that?
The gold chain is a great touch


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2011)

Stealth bomber that !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2011)

Damn! I was just enjoying my new thing, and then someone comes along with a thing that's even more thingy than my thing. If you know what I mean. 

Lovely build, that.


----------



## Mista Preston (13 Aug 2011)

philhul said:


>


Looks lovely
Can you tell us a little about this build please?


----------



## 2PedalsTez (13 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> Stealth bomber that !



My thoughts exactly! 

Looks very nice


----------



## zigzag (13 Aug 2011)

looks very good - does it brake well in wet? (sure it can go fast in any weather!)


----------



## Ian 74 (13 Aug 2011)

I call her "Barry".


----------



## philhul (14 Aug 2011)

> Can you tell us a little about this build please?/quote]
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is either a Carbonzone rb002 or rb003, can't remember which, but it's a FM028 to everyone else. Size 54cm. Finished in matt clearcoat.
> ...


----------



## Mista Preston (17 Aug 2011)

What did the overall build cost you out of interest? and specifically the frame and wheels?


----------



## pickaxe (17 Aug 2011)

My Madone


----------



## Moss (20 Aug 2011)

tundragumski said:


> I do like the cayo but I don't get the white stem and tape!



Some very nice photos of some very nice carbon bikes on this thread.

Can I ask yourself and jdrussel, what you really think of the Focus Cayo?? I'm so tempted to buy one from Wiggle! I'm about 5ft.10in in height; and thought a 54cm, Focus Cayo would fit my size ? at the moment Wiggle have some demo models for £880, or should I wait for an end of season sale? Would also consider a used one in perfect condition.

Thanks 

M


----------



## Moss (20 Aug 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> Here's my first Carbon Road Bike, let me know what you think, would really appreciate the feedback



I think it's absolutely gorgeous!	I quite fancy a Focus Cayo, But I'd very much like the Cube Agree if they come down in price in the pending sale at the end of the season.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Aug 2011)

Moss said:


> Some very nice photos of some very nice carbon bikes on this thread.
> 
> Can I ask yourself and jdrussel, what you really think of the Focus Cayo?? I'm so tempted to buy one from Wiggle! I'm about 5ft.10in in height; and thought a 54cm, Focus Cayo would fit my size ? at the moment Wiggle have some demo models for £880, or should I wait for an end of season sale? Would also consider a used one in perfect condition.
> 
> ...


If I could interject. I owned a Cayo Pro for around 2 1/2 years. The Cayo is a cracking machine, and nothing can touch them for value for money. Also, the customer support from Wiggle and Focus themselves was very good when it came to sorting a problem I had with the frame, (actually replaced it after 2 years). They were also very good sorting an issue I had with a carbon mountain bike I had a few years ago.

If you feel you must have carbon then the Cayo is a no brainer, but you could ask yourself, "Do I need carbon fibre?", just a thought 

[EDIT] I suspect the end of season sale would probably bring the new prices down to around demo prices, but stock depletes pretty quickly I've found in the past. I wonder if Wiggle are moving away from Focus bikes? I only ask because Focus do a decent range of bikes, and Wiggle used to stock a reasonable range of them, but now they hardly stock any of the Focus range and haven't done so for months now.


----------



## Bodie (6 Sep 2011)

My Orbea Orca classic

Built with SRAM Rival so it has my secret weapon, a 12-28, makes Saintsbury on Sunday less intimidating!


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Sep 2011)

Bodie said:


> My Orbea Orca classic
> 
> Built with SRAM Rival so it has my secret weapon, a 12-28, makes Saintsbury on Sunday less intimidating!



Love the Orca. If I had a couple of grand I would buy one !, but I dont so I cant


----------



## addictfreak (6 Sep 2011)

philhul said:


>



Great looking bike Phil, I love the stealth factor.


----------



## Bodie (6 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Love the Orca. If I had a couple of grand I would buy one !, but I dont so I cant



I was very lucky. I have wanted one for ages and then last year my wife applied for a serious promotion, a job she had always wanted. She kept saying that she had no chance of getting it despite my encouragement and then, just prior to the interview, she said 'if I get it I'll buy you an Orca'

Well we were on holiday when her boss texted me - she never turns her phone on - saying that they were offering her the job. She looked stunned and then quietly said 'well, looks like you have got yourself an Orca'

A month later, with the help of Chris Lines at www.epic-cycles.co.uk I'm standing looking at the bike of my dreams. She loves the job, I love the bike...everyone's a winner!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2011)

Bodie said:


> I was very lucky. I have wanted one for ages and then last year my wife applied for a serious promotion, a job she had always wanted. She kept saying that she had no chance of getting it despite my encouragement and then, just prior to the interview, she said 'if I get it I'll buy you an Orca'
> 
> Well we were on holiday when her boss texted me - she never turns her phone on - saying that they were offering her the job. She looked stunned and then quietly said 'well, looks like you have got yourself an Orca'
> 
> A month later, with the help of Chris Lines at www.epic-cycles.co.uk I'm standing looking at the bike of my dreams. She loves the job, I love the bike...everyone's a winner!



Great story....


----------



## monstadog (9 Sep 2011)

Now with added blingy wheel goodness!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2011)

Very nice..^^^ looks speedy just lent up against the wall


----------



## PorkyPies (9 Sep 2011)

monstadog said:


> Now with added blingy wheel goodness!



I like! Alot!


----------



## monstadog (10 Sep 2011)

Thanks, the wheels were quite spendy, but they have transformed the bike from great to fantastic! 

When hung on the wall you can spin the front gently and it will spin for 15 minutes before it stops its that smooth.

They weigh in at 1550g so not super light, but very much lighter than the standard wheels , and all the reviews heap praise on them as fast AND bombproof a great combination.


----------



## Fletch456 (10 Sep 2011)

Bodie said:


> I was very lucky. I have wanted one for ages and then last year my wife applied for a serious promotion, a job she had always wanted. She kept saying that she had no chance of getting it despite my encouragement and then, just prior to the interview, she said 'if I get it I'll buy you an Orca'
> 
> Well we were on holiday when her boss texted me - she never turns her phone on - saying that they were offering her the job. She looked stunned and then quietly said 'well, looks like you have got yourself an Orca'
> 
> A month later, with the help of Chris Lines at www.epic-cycles.co.uk I'm standing looking at the bike of my dreams. She loves the job, I love the bike...everyone's a winner!



A lovely story indeed. And thats a lovely lovely looking bike Bodie.

Whats the SRAM rival like? I've got Ultegra love it (on my first carbon I was lucky enough to be able to afford this year) and if Campag had been on a bike I had wanted I may have gone for it.


----------



## Fletch456 (10 Sep 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> this should be bigger, ive copied / pasted correctly from photobucket so hopefully this will be ok




Lovely bike - I don't think I've seen a bad looking Cube yet. Ultegra and Fulcrum 5s - the groupset I really like after a big step up and the wheels are said to be great. They got a great review in cycling weekly last year when they were looking what "club racing" bikes.


----------



## Bodie (14 Sep 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> Whats the SRAM rival like? I've got Ultegra love it (on my first carbon I was lucky enough to be able to afford this year) and if Campag had been on a bike I had wanted I may have gone for it.



If I'm honest I don't like it as much as Shimano. Going down the gears it's fine but its the 'pull towards you and then slide inwards' of SRAM I'm not keen on. It was suggested as I wanted more than a 25t on the back and the Rival comes in a 28t. The longer spread of gears (11-28) means that its not quite as smooth as the 105 12-25 on my Trek.

I was glad I had the 28t on Sunday though, that hill at Saintsbury was steep!



nb....apart from the fact that it's a very nice bike to ride - it feels so stiff out of the saddle, it loves going uphill - it certainly does get some admiring glances as there are very few about....and yes, I am enough of a poser to wear my full Euskaltel-Euskadi kit on occasion


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Sep 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> if Campag had been on a bike I had wanted I may have gone for it.



No! I've recently fitted a Campy gruppo on my winter build, (granted it's 'only' Veloce), but I would never put Campy on my CAAD10. It fits the profile of my winter bike spot on, but for a weekend warrior bike like my CAAD it just feels too industrial, too clunky, and certainly not designed for fast changes.

Touring/commuter = Campy

Weekend warrior = Shimano/Sram

of course, Campy Super Record probably feels very different, but it would be a very expensive experiment to find out, hence I'll stick with Shim/Sram


----------



## JonnyBlade (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## Moss (3 Oct 2011)

Ten Days Old; and only done 80, miles so far.	My CUBE AGREE GTC PRO : >


----------



## JonnyBlade (6 Oct 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> [/img]



I'm in dire need of a derailleur hanger and wondered if anyone on here knew a peugot dealer that might help? I've trawled ebay and what seems like the whole of the UK based internet to no avail.

Help me Obi-Wan


----------



## tigger (6 Oct 2011)

Picture doesn't do it any justice but this really is the best piece of carbon on show. Welll... I like it!


----------



## Moss (6 Oct 2011)

Daughters boyfriend has the same Planet X frame built in to a custom bike!	I like it very much.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Oct 2011)

tigger said:


> Picture doesn't do it any justice but this really is the best piece of carbon on show. Welll... I like it!



Nice, but the Guru team one is a bit cooler


----------



## Winnershsaint (11 Oct 2011)

At last. Got the pictures bit sorted so here goes! My new Ridley.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Oct 2011)

Look nice, better pack it away now though until the Spring and buy a winter bike


----------



## gb155 (11 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Look nice, better pack it away now though until the Spring and buy a winter bike




Yup - it's cold & wet, they might well disintegrate in this weather


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Look nice, better pack it away now though until the Spring and buy a winter bike



Fek that, there's no such thing as a winter bike.
Get out there, ride and enjoy...





It's a lovely looking bike.


----------



## Winnershsaint (11 Oct 2011)

thanks for the comments. I am really pleased with it, and it does look the dogs whatsits and rides as good as it looks. However, I do have something metal to ride 
http://www.cyclechat...60#entry1877519
Well at least most bits of it are. When it gets really crappy in the depths of winter and I am limited to shorter commutes because of the dark I will be on my trusty £300 Hardrock Sport. In the meantime the Ridley will continue to show its face at weekends. if the weather is really dirty then I'll switch to the Cube.


----------



## Gingerbloke (27 Oct 2011)

Bought the frame brand new this year, it's a 2009 Quick Step team S-Works Tarmac, team geometry, so a much lower front end.
Love it, just need to get something else to ride through the Winter...!!!






Excuse the Molgrips, they haven't directly touched the bike!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2011)

that's lovely Gingerbloke, really lovely. But imo would look more lovelier with black bar tape.


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Oct 2011)

gingerbloke that is very nice!


----------



## Gingerbloke (28 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> that's lovely Gingerbloke, really lovely. But imo would look more lovelier with black bar tape.


Just went with the white, purely to contrast with the seat, will prob go Black next, as that's all I have in the cupboard...!!


----------



## Gingerbloke (28 Oct 2011)

And believe it or not, it's a 61cm frame....!!!!


----------



## JiMBR (30 Oct 2011)

Looks stunning.

Do what I did with my Roubaix...red bar tape and saddle!


----------



## newcs1 (5 Nov 2011)

My new machine, She is beautiful! (in my opinion!)....


----------



## Proto (5 Nov 2011)

My Look 586


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2011)

it is beautiful newcs, nice to see a different colour scheme from the norm..


----------



## newcs1 (5 Nov 2011)

cheers Ian,
wasnt sure about the orange tyres in the shop but now shes out in the open they are growing on me!


----------



## newcs1 (5 Nov 2011)

Proto said:


> My Look 586




looks fast just stood up in the garden!!! 

B E A UTIFUL.


----------



## Proto (5 Nov 2011)

newcs1 said:


> looks fast just stood up in the garden!!!
> 
> B E A UTIFUL.



Thanks, but not very fast with me on it.





It has recently replaced my Look 585 (swapped all the bits over), and is about to get a Campagnolo Record 11 speed upgrade!

Or Dura Ace. Can't decide!!


----------



## newcs1 (5 Nov 2011)

Proto said:


> Thanks, but not very fast with me on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a mate of mine has just busted his bank to fit dura ace on his Madone.......he is over the moon with it.....and broke!!!


----------



## jann71 (29 Nov 2011)

My new bike out on its test run, just to change the pedals


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2011)

Gorgeous ^^^^ Blue is the Colour


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Dec 2011)

Just thought I would put my summer bikes on the thread, should put the winter bike on that thread. Felt would = No.1 ride






Bianchi = No.2 ride during the good weather.


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Gorgeous ^^^^ Blue is the Colour


 
I agree Ian, I've got a luvvly Cube GTC Race in blue and I'm also a Chelsea blue boy. ( I'm keeping a low profile over that one at the mo thou )


----------



## SoloCyclist (3 Dec 2011)

Just out the box. I have carbon pedals and seat to go on. Will then take decent outdoor pics.


----------



## jonathanw (3 Dec 2011)

SoloCyclist said:


> Just out the box. I have carbon pedals and seat to go on. Will then take decent outdoor pics.


 

Is that the TCR advanced 1 (2011) - very nice. Almost bought one myself


----------



## simon walsh (6 Dec 2011)

My new race bike for next year. Scott foil 20 with last years cosmic carbone's and new speedplay pedals. Only arrived yesterday and probably won't even get to ride it until next year.


----------



## addictfreak (6 Dec 2011)

simon walsh said:


> My new race bike for next year. Scott foil 20 with last years cosmic carbone's and new speedplay pedals. Only arrived yesterday and probably won't even get to ride it until next year.


I likey very much, but then again im a big scott fan


----------



## cerenko (8 Dec 2011)

Best bike on the forum, Think I would need a ladder to get on that saddle, you must be very tall or the bike is a small frame ? You cannot beat a Scott bike, I have a newly built Scott cr1, again probably wont ride until spring, roll on 2012.


----------



## Carbon (15 Dec 2011)

Damn those end of season clearance sales 

What can I say, I'd finished last months Cycling Plus and was just flicking through the adverts (in the smallest room in the house) when I spotted this beauty in the end of season clearance ads, with a massive £2K saving over list price......

Surely Dura Ace Di2 at that price was a misprint? Well a Google search a couple of days later and a chat with the helpful people at Winstanley's confirmed it wasn't.....

So my plan to buy a new bike next year (Rose Carbon X-lite with Ultegra Di2) seemed flawed when I could pick up a 2011 Felt F2 with great reviews and Dura Ace Di2 for less now!

So I cleared it with her in doors, who was remarkably understanding (I'm sure that will come back and bite me on the arse) and took delivery last week......

So here it is, pedals transferred over from my current bike, set-up and ready to roll - if it ever stops raining. Might have to flip the stem as the front end is very low, time will tell....






And the really good bits..






And the back end....






Bring on a crisp dry winter morning so I can stop riding it round the house


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Dec 2011)

172traindriver said:


> Just thought I would put my summer bikes on the thread, should put the winter bike on that thread. Felt would = No.1 ride


 
Very nice!



simon walsh said:


> My new race bike for next year. Scott foil 20 with last years cosmic carbone's and new speedplay pedals. Only arrived yesterday and probably won't even get to ride it until next year.


 
Even Nicer!


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Dec 2011)

Carbon said:


> View attachment 5558
> 
> 
> And the really good bits..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Fek that, there's no such thing as a winter bike.


 
You've clearly never ridden in the winter in Ontario...! My carbon thing wouldn't last more than a few minutes on the ice and snow here. No room for studded tyres.


----------



## Gbola (4 Jan 2012)

New to the whole thing. Nevertheless, this is the picture of my first carbon bike Specialized SL3 Tarmac Elite 2011. I took this picture while I rode it to Tower bridge on the New year's day.


----------



## cerenko (6 Jan 2012)

The finished bike at last, scott cr1 and just entered my first sportive, looking forward to the 
challenge on a decent bike at last.


----------



## JonF (9 Jan 2012)

My ride, a 2010 TCR advanced, a few more subtle upgrades to go yet.


----------



## Farky (11 Jan 2012)

^^^Nice, who's it made by...


----------



## aran20 (15 Jan 2012)

Something I put together to get my fat arse off the sofa and back into the race scene again.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Jan 2012)

My Carbon:






Pinarello FPQuattro with Ultegra groupset and Mavic Carbone SL's.

May upgrade it to UDi2 when the costs come down a bit....(or full Di2 if I win the lottery )


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 Jan 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> My Carbon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

me want!!!! how much was it?? :P


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jan 2012)

jdtate101 said:


>


 
Really need to drop those bars and lose, (or reduce for now at least) that stack of spacers, it'd look much better for it IMO. Looks nice, just sort the stem height and it'll look great


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jan 2012)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> me want!!!! how much was it?? :P


 
Bike was £2100 in end of 2011 sale, Wheelset was an additional £750 (also on sale).


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jan 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Really need to drop those bars and lose, (or reduce for now at least) that stack of spacers, it'd look much better for it IMO. Looks nice, just sort the stem height and it'll look great


 
That might be too much of an aggressive position for me right now, but in time I am planning to drop it a bit. (Need to loose a bit more stomach first )


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jan 2012)

After busting my Ribble I thought I would try some cheap carbon so I built this up yesterday and took it out for it's maiden spin this morning. Despite the wind it rode really well. At well under 8kg it is by far my lightest bike. The frame was from Hong Kong. The saddle, bars, stem, wheels and tyres were all saved from previous bikes so costs were kept to a minimum. I reckon if i got obsessive I could get the weight to 7kg but that would ruin the cheap build ethos I had with the project.


----------



## goody (22 Jan 2012)

Is "busting my ribble" some kind of gangsta rap dance move?


----------



## johng1961 (22 Jan 2012)

My new Cube Agree GTC Race, replacing last years model after it was kindly wrecked in a collision with a car! I love this bike so had to have another!


----------



## theloafer (22 Jan 2012)

hey john
nice 1 mate when we going to try out that triple then... poss can find you a little hill for you...


----------



## johng1961 (22 Jan 2012)

Full of bloody cold otherwise I would of already of been out! Bring on the hills bigger the better!!!


----------



## deanbmx (22 Jan 2012)

My bargain boardman.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2012)

^ a great bargain


----------



## Gingerbloke (25 Jan 2012)

After my first off at the weekend, ha to change the tyres, tape and saddle - gone for the Black look this time, quite happy with the result..!!!!


----------



## johng1961 (25 Jan 2012)

Looks really good! Hope you didn't do to much damage to yourself!


----------



## deanbmx (25 Jan 2012)

Love it. So jealous.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2012)

Nice Specialized that.


----------



## MattHB (27 Jan 2012)

Here's my Felt Z6 




Felt Z6


----------



## johng1961 (27 Jan 2012)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

Couldn't help myself

Will be putting my 2011 Ultegra Groupo on today


----------



## MattHB (5 Feb 2012)

gb155 said:


> Couldn't help myself
> 
> Will be putting my 2011 Ultegra Groupo on today



Like! Like! Like!


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

MattHB said:


> Like! Like! Like!


 

Thanks


----------



## gaz (5 Feb 2012)

gb155 said:


> Couldn't help myself
> 
> Will be putting my 2011 Ultegra Groupo on today


What is it?


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

gaz said:


> What is it?


 

A Trek Madone


----------



## gaz (5 Feb 2012)

gb155 said:


> A Trek Madone


Which model?


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

gaz said:


> Which model?


 

5.0

Just pulled off the Old Ultegra and stuck on my 2011 version


----------



## Farky (11 Feb 2012)

My new bike













Fair weather




Carbon Forks...




Dry, wet, work...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2012)

^^^^ a very nice stable of bikes indeed


----------



## ajb (13 Feb 2012)

My new ride,
Trek Madone 6.2,


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2012)

^^ very nice. Great colour scheme. Different.


----------



## MattHB (13 Feb 2012)

Now that's really nice


----------



## Graham1426 (13 Feb 2012)

Very cool looking bikes, can't wait to post up my bike....when i take delivery, which i have been told could be end of March


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> Very cool looking bikes, can't wait to post up my bike....when i take delivery, which i have been told could be end of March


 

Which is?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Which is?


My guess is a Cube judging their current supply issues


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

ajb said:


> My new ride,
> Trek Madone 6.2,


Needs a few more Trek decals I think


----------



## Graham1426 (13 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> My guess is a Cube judging their current supply issues


 
You got that right, good job i'm a patience man but worth the wait i hope. Eagerly awaiting a Cube Agree GTC


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

Congrats on your patience. Can't say I'd have been as accommodating. I'd have been off down the road buying something else TBH. Cannondale used to be notorious for unreliable supply, (perhaps they still are, I've got mine so I don't know and frankly don't care), but Cube are definitely doing their level best to take the top spot in unreliable supply from what I've read on here.


----------



## Graham1426 (13 Feb 2012)

Agreed Cube delivery dates are waaaayyyy beyond their original forcast,i but i have my heart set on my Agree GTC, and don't fancy any other bike in that price bracket plus the reviews have been excellent, so should well be worth the wait.
I'm not too fussed about possible end of March delivery date (which i believe is worst case scenario) due to the bike being my fair weather ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2012)

I've not had much of a problem. Micks Bikes in Bury St Edmunds have got me a Cube Agree GTC pro quick as a flash!


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Feb 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> I've not had much of a problem. Micks Bikes in Bury St Edmunds have got me a Cube Agree GTC pro quick as a flash!


Just depends what the distributor has at the time IME. When I went looking at the CAAD the shop rang the distributor and they only had one left in the country in my size and spec so I bought it and picked it up a week later. No idea how long I'd have had to wait for one to come into the country but it would no doubt have been an age.


----------



## barnesy (15 Feb 2012)

Not my carbon but a nice bike i seen while in New York

I didnt want to look like a thief taking pictures of someones bike while locked up.

It looks like a chinese frame as it has the belt drive, something ive never seen but stickered up like a Trek, very nice bike:


----------



## barnesy (15 Feb 2012)

Just done som searching and it seems this is a real trek, a district i think, the wheels arent meant to be on there though and could be chinese ones.

Over $3000 for a commuting bike thought...


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Feb 2012)

There is a genuine Trek like that, belt drive, carbon fixed wheel/SS bike. The wheels do look to be upgraded on this though.


----------



## MattHB (16 Feb 2012)

Now fully fettled and setup tinkered to fit my lanky self. Raceblades go on when wet. Off for today's ride


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

Looking very nice Matt... very nice


----------



## Graham1426 (16 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Congrats on your patience. Can't say I'd have been as accommodating. I'd have been off down the road buying something else TBH. Cannondale used to be notorious for unreliable supply, (perhaps they still are, I've got mine so I don't know and frankly don't care), but Cube are definitely doing their level best to take the top spot in unreliable supply from what I've read on here.


 
Good news, got a call from my lbs today, my Cube Agree GTC (triple) as landed  will be picking her up on Saturday morning. will post up pics.


----------



## tiswas-steve (16 Feb 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> Good news, got a call from my lbs today, my Cube Agree GTC (triple) as landed  will be picking her up on Saturday morning. will post up pics.



You're gonna luv the Cube Graham, I've got a Agree GTC Race and I still ride it with a smile on my face every time. 
Let the CC club know what you think of the beast after the first ride. 

Enjoy !!!


----------



## Graham1426 (16 Feb 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> You're gonna luv the Cube Graham, I've got a Agree GTC Race and I still ride it with a smile on my face every time.
> Let the CC club know what you think of the beast after the first ride.
> 
> Enjoy !!!


 
Thanks Steve, i considered several makes of bikes but always arrived back at the Cube, i will post my thoughts once i have had a good ride out.


----------



## Graham1426 (19 Feb 2012)

Here's some pics of my new bike i picked up yesterday..


----------



## ajb (19 Feb 2012)

Nice Cube, love the white spokes.


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 Feb 2012)

That is a sexy looking bike,love the wheels !! let us know how it rides.


----------



## Graham1426 (28 Feb 2012)

> Graham1426, post: 1730467 said:
> Been MTB for a number of years, but fancied dipping my toes into the world of road bikes as i have decided to begin commuting to work, and wanted something that would be suitable for long weekend rides.
> 
> I had on order a Cube Agree GTC, and picked her up yesterday  i just love it


My first real ride today 20 mls, here are my humble thoughts on my new bike. Firstly the ride comfort is very good soaking up all the bumps the road could throw at it , the bike feels solid and true on fast decsents, and feels solid on climbs and when you come out of the saddle, steering inspires confidence in quick turns. Acceleration is awesome, attack the pedals and the transfer of power is instant 
The Shimano 105 GS is slick and precise with effortless changes.
This was my first 20mls (averaged 16 mph) on a road bike for 30 odd years, but i got home after my ride feeling very fresh, no shoulder, neck, back ache ect lets hope i can say the same after a 100 miler  this maybe down to getting fitted correctly for the bike, but i also think the bike itself also as a lot to do with it. i am very very pleased with the overall performance of my bike and feel it was money very well spent

Apologies if my "review" is basic, it is just my findings, and opinions after a ride out this morning.


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)

Finally arrived 6 weeks early, ordered on 4th Jan didnt think would have to wait so long.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2012)

^ beautiful looking bike.


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> ^ beautiful looking bike.


 Cheers, tis nicer in the flesh and so light compard to my Alu Allez


----------



## Gingerbloke (13 Mar 2012)

Unfortunately the old SL2 was giving me a bad back, so upgraded to the SL3 frame. Taking a while to get used too but seems OK so far.


----------



## G-Zero (15 Mar 2012)

My new arrival this morning, just setting my shoes up and heading out in the sun for a couple of hours familiarisation


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

Dammit.. Cube make lovely looking bikes.


----------



## sdr gb (15 Mar 2012)

G-Zero said:


> View attachment 7836
> View attachment 7837


That's one hell of a nice bike. Love the colour scheme.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Mar 2012)

G-Zero said:


> My new arrival this morning, just setting my shoes up and heading out in the sun for a couple of hours familiarisation
> 
> View attachment 7836
> View attachment 7837


 
Livestrong and prosper


----------



## 2PedalsTez (15 Mar 2012)

Goodness me, that Cube is a looker!


----------



## rockyraccoon (15 Mar 2012)

G-Zero said:


> My new arrival this morning, just setting my shoes up and heading out in the sun for a couple of hours familiarisation


 
damm it! That is the best looking bike I've ever seen


----------



## G-Zero (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks all.... and I'm well impressed at the difference from my Cube Crossrace, which I thought was a massive leap forward from the old Scott G-Zero.

I've got a 60 miler planned for tomorrow to make sure I've got my shoes and cleats set up properly, then I'm in to nightshift across the weekend


----------



## gds58 (15 Mar 2012)

Here's my new beauty. It's the original Izoard (not the lesser XP model) and has the full carbon forks. This one is in the very rare 'Lampre' colours. It came with Fulcrum 3's on but I've bought these Mavic Ksyriums as well and fitted them with these handmade Challenge 'Open Tubulars' which feel really nice on the road. I've also put on a one piece alloy cassette block which weighs only 86g!!
Campag' Centaur carbon groupset and all up weight is now 7.5kg. 

It rides beautifully and is so smooth over uneven roads but very very responsive.


----------



## Marcin (23 Mar 2012)




----------



## Graham1426 (23 Mar 2012)

Very nice Cube, but then again i'm slightly biased  by the way do you find a big difference in the Fulcrum wheels over the Easton originals.

Graham


----------



## jonathanw (23 Mar 2012)

2nd time out this week for this one


----------



## Marcin (23 Mar 2012)

> Very nice Cube, but then again i'm slightly biased  by the way do you find a big difference in the Fulcrum wheels over the Easton originals.


 
Yeh i do, they get up to speed quicker and with climbs are much better tho, i had to choose between fulcrums and mavics but afterall went with racing 3 set and done about 200k and no regrets so far.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Mar 2012)

My Venge, with additional pix of the sprint buttons, seat, stem and areo bars


----------



## gaz (25 Mar 2012)

DAMN!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Mar 2012)

Pic from todays ride. Lovely weather... :-)


----------



## Andy500 (25 Mar 2012)

My summer bike - S-Works Venge and winter training bike - Boardman Pro Carbon


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2012)

Two very nice Venges...


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2012)

Thought I would post this as I'm such a happy bunny. The 'New Sportive' with 105s. Been out twice now (10 then 20 miles) and it is sooooo nice compared to the one I Ali frame with carbon forks that I had.


----------



## Ethan (25 Mar 2012)

Dont know why I always check this thread. I leave thoroughly depressed and jealous...


----------



## PaulSecteur (25 Mar 2012)

Andy500 said:


> My summer bike - S-Works Venge and winter training bike - Boardman Pro Carbon
> View attachment 8117


 




GIGGITY!!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Mar 2012)

Lovely bikes those Vengas, the downside for me would be the pressure of trying to never be overtaken. The fear of some fit skinny urk blasting past me on his BSO would ruin it!


----------



## Mista Preston (26 Mar 2012)

multiple venges...dear lord i want one !


----------



## Andy500 (26 Mar 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> multiple venges...dear lord i want one !


Just to put more pressure on, this pm I did a 22.3 mile blast in 1hr 1min 29secs giving an average speed of 21.8mph over the 22.3 miles on the Venge. Average heart rate of 161 beats/min and a maximum of 197 beats/min. Average cadence of 95rpm and max of 109rpm. I was disappointed as I was attempting to beat the 1hr mark. Never mind at least it leaves the target intact for another attempt.


----------



## Carbon (27 Mar 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My Venge, with additional pix of the sprint buttons, seat, stem and areo bars


 
Can I ask you a Dura Ace Di2 question, I can, thanks!
I recently fitted a new chain to my Felt with Full DA Di2 set-up (I've been experimenting with various chains), according to the Di2 literature when the chain is fitted and in the Big chain ring / smallest sprocket (53 /11 in my case) the jockey wheels should be at a right angle to the ground (http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...70/SI-5X20A-003-ENG_v1_m56577569830696756.pdf) This puts the chain about 1" shorter than is determined by the usual methods for calculating length. This is what I'm running with and it seems ok but when I'm up near the largest couple of sprockets the jockey wheels do look to be at a fairly extreme angle, though you do still get an "S" shape through the wheels. I'm thinking your set-up looks fairly similar, do you know what chain length you're running and do you get a right angle in that combination as per Shimano's guidance? Advice is a bit lacking out there with Di2 at the moment so any opinions welcome, Cheers.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Mar 2012)

Hi Carbon.
I'm not certain what chain length I'm running in that picture, I will check and confirm what I was running for you as soon as possible, but its likely you will have to wait until the weekend due to other commitments
the setup has changed since that picture as I'm now running a Q-rotor setup, spin unobtainium billet cassette and a different chain.


----------



## VamP (27 Mar 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My Venge, with additional pix of the sprint buttons, seat, stem and areo bars


 
whooosh...


With a bike like that you have to be properly fast! Please tell us you're fast


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Mar 2012)

lol VamP..... I like to think im fast, but then again, I am easily deluded.
I only got the bike because it makes me smile, no other reason. I love riding it.
It feels faster than the other bike though.


----------



## Carbon (27 Mar 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Hi Carbon.
> I'm not certain what chain length I'm running in that picture, I will check and confirm what I was running for you as soon as possible, but its likely you will have to wait until the weekend due to other commitments
> the setup has changed since that picture as I'm now running a Q-rotor setup, spin unobtainium billet cassette and a different chain.


 
Thanks for that, no rush, just keen to see what other Di2 users are running, like I said genuine real world Di2 advice is a bit thin on the ground at the moment.. Let me know when you get time, Cheers.


----------



## Farky (27 Mar 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My Venge, with additional pix of the sprint buttons, seat, stem and areo bars


 
That's a very nice bike and with those times, no wonder you have sprint buttons...


----------



## Psyclist (27 Mar 2012)

Not a bike, but my brand new carbon MicroSHIFT Arsis/Forte Carbon shifters...for my aluminium Giant Defy


----------



## Altus (29 Mar 2012)

My new Carbon Ribble arrived this morning after ParcelForce did their best to try and annoy me by failing to deliver on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Mar 2012)

Hi Carbon.. the chain info you wanted is a 59 link Dura-Ace chain part number CN 7901

im now running a 48 link chain and a Q-Rotor eliptical chain ring with the Di2, which makes setting up a bit more complicated, if you move to an eliptical chain ring i may be able to give you more advice.
if you want me to take close up pics of any area of my bikes di2 setup just let me know, and I would be happy to assist


----------



## Jason Bell (13 Apr 2012)

My Specialized Allez Epic carbon fibre.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Apr 2012)

My new carbon after the last one was destroyed in a road crash (not my fault, but a careless driver pulling out on me):






Not ridden it much yet as I'm still recovering from the smash.


----------



## Talc1976 (22 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> My new carbon after the last one was destroyed in a road crash (not my fault, but a careless driver pulling out on me):
> 
> That is quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2012)

I've only gone and put 10% down on something that I didn't quite intend to buy. I get my hands on it next Friday morning.
I did intend on buying something, but not quite this (expensive). My Mrs just laughed when I told her what I'd bought which was a relief.
Hopefully next weekend I'll post some pictures......


----------



## jdtate101 (28 Apr 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> I've only gone and put 10% down on something that I didn't quite intend to buy. I get my hands on it next Friday morning.
> I did intend on buying something, but not quite this (expensive). My Mrs just laughed when I told her what I'd bought which was a relief.
> Hopefully next weekend I'll post some pictures......


 
Clue's please???


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> My new carbon after the last one was destroyed in a road crash (not my fault, but a careless driver pulling out on me):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have you got the receipt? The forks and stays are bent  GWS


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Clue's please???


 
A square -ish toy that needs batteries.......


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> A square -ish toy that needs batteries.......


Would that be a Cube with Ultegra Di2?


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> Would that be a Cube with Ultegra Di2?


 
Agree GTC SL DI2. Hope my rides are as long as the name.....

can't quite believe I did it.....


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2012)

Nice!


----------



## theloafer (28 Apr 2012)

changed the saddle on mine .. got it off cc member tomb a bargain.. 
before change after change


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2012)

Well, I picked it up today, it's smoother than a babies bum! I only had a short ride this evening, it'll be a short one tomorrow as there is a family wedding.
Out on Sunday with my Brother and his Son in law
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...28706348.54588.100000346284829&type=1&theater


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (9 May 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> Well, I picked it up today, it's smoother than a babies bum! I only had a short ride this evening, it'll be a short one tomorrow as there is a family wedding.
> Out on Sunday with my Brother and his Son in law
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...28706348.54588.100000346284829&type=1&theater


 
mmmmmmm very nice, need to finish off my Di2 bike and get on it!! haha


----------



## brockers (9 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Have you got the receipt? The forks and stays are bent  GWS


 
Let this be a lesson to all those thinking of buying carbon. Do not. Repeat. Do not leave your bike near a radiator. You should see what happens when they get wet too - it's not pretty. Best buy one out of metal. Preferably aluminium. Or steel, or titanium. ( Or carbon .)


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 May 2012)

My 2011 S-Works in 'race' trim with 50mm carbon tubulars and Conti Competitions (Sprinters fitted in the pic). 'regular' wheels are Dura Ace C24s with GP4000s.


----------



## Judderz (11 May 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> View attachment 9204
> 
> My 2011 S-Works in 'race' trim with 50mm carbon tubulars and Conti Competitions (Sprinters fitted in the pic). 'regular' wheels are Dura Ace C24s with GP4000s.


 
Nice spade


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 May 2012)

Judderz said:


> Nice spade


 
you don't want to know what it's used for...


----------



## Andrew_P (11 May 2012)

Judderz said:


> Nice spade


Basketball is nicely framed too! Lovely bike think it would look even better with the C24's


----------



## grimpeur (13 May 2012)

Just built this up using parts I had accumulated.


Kinesis Racelight Gran Fondo 57cm frameset- Scandium alloy and CARBON seat stays
DT SWISS R1900 wheels
Shimano 105 5700 53/39 chainset and 105 5700 brakes
Shimano Tiagra 4500 9 speed shifters,mechs,12-23 cassette
KMC X9/93 chain
Deda Zero 120mm stem
PRO PLT Compact oversize bars
Decathlon Gel bar tape
Transfil cables
Shimano SIS gear and brake cable outers
Continental GrandPrix 700x24mm tyres
Shimano M540 pedals
CSN carbon seatpost.
Some saddle I found


I also own a Ribble Audax bike. To compare the two I would say the Ribble feels more wooden and less responsive. But the main difference I can feel is the way the Kinesis rides over rough surfaces- it is a lot less jarring a ride and it has a springy feel similar to steel, a just comment also made by Kinesis in their marketing blurb.

Once I have worn out the 9 speed chain and cassette I will convert to 10 speed using some new Ultegra 6600 shifters I have. I took the Tiagra ones off the Ribble which is now running 7 speed Sora.


----------



## tincaman (9 Jun 2012)

Just built this up from a mint Ribble frame off the Bay, parts sourced from my 2010 Boardman Team, upgraded RS80 wheels, mainly Rival, with Apex mech and cassette for Devon hills.
Also got the option of red bar tape and or black/grey tyres, what do you think?


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Jun 2012)

Black Grey Tyres and keep the black tape.

Is the Stem flipped?


----------



## tincaman (9 Jun 2012)

When you say flipped, you mean pointing up? If so yes, it's always been that way


----------



## pally83 (9 Jun 2012)

Here is my Pinarello FP Quattro. Only arrived on Friday so I've not had a chance to take it for a spin yet.


----------



## Chrisc (10 Jun 2012)

Here's my new toy. Arrived Thursday but only got out on it this morning. What a difference. First impression is of sheer comfort in comparison to my old via Nirone. Easy speed, fantastic handling and comfort. Why did I wait two years to buy a carbon frame bike?


----------



## tincaman (11 Jun 2012)

tincaman said:


> Just built this up from a mint Ribble frame off the Bay, parts sourced from my 2010 Boardman Team, upgraded RS80 wheels, mainly Rival, with Apex mech and cassette for Devon hills.
> Also got the option of red bar tape and or black/grey tyres, what do you think?


 Looks better now


----------



## thojj (12 Jun 2012)

moggsy100 said:


> My Cannondale Six 105. Had it 8 weeks now and done 768 miles...
> 
> 
> View attachment 260
> ...


I know this is very late but Im new and was searching for Cannondale six threads when I came upon yours...
I sourced my 2010 Cannondale six carbon 105 with 64 km documented use for £700:00.At this price yes I did phone the local police from the garden of the vendor to make sure that it had not been stolen.All was well and I rode *Kate* home on the 1st of May this year.
As of this morning I have covered 2428 miles,had two punctures and never smiled so much in the whole of my life.


----------



## SoloCyclist (14 Jun 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Just out the box. I have carbon pedals and seat to go on. Will then take decent outdoor pics.


 
And now..


----------



## Ethan (14 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Here's my new toy. Arrived Thursday but only got out on it this morning. What a difference. First impression is of sheer comfort in comparison to my old via Nirone. Easy speed, fantastic handling and comfort. Why did I wait two years to buy a carbon frame bike?


 
That is such a good looking bike.
I hate to say it, Im not usually a fan of Bianchi, but that bike has certainly won me over!
Beautiful.


----------



## R600 (29 Jun 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2012)

superb looking bike ^^^^


----------



## R600 (29 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> superb looking bike ^^^^


Thanks. some say they are fugly but i like it.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Jun 2012)

R600 said:


> Thanks. some say they are fugly but i like it.


 
Im liking it, thats a great looking bike and something a little different.


----------



## Mammoth (30 Jun 2012)

Thought I'd share my carbon with you guys.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jun 2012)

tincaman said:


> Looks better now


 Much better, did you change turn stem as looks less angled upwards and better!


----------



## Chonker (30 Jun 2012)

New to me (ebay purchase) Velokraft NoCom. My first carbon bike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jun 2012)

Chonker said:


> New to me (ebay purchase) Velokraft NoCom. My first carbon bike



I have never seen anything like that in all my life; it looks amazing!


----------



## MattHB (30 Jun 2012)

my god what a crazy looking thing!


----------



## tincaman (30 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Much better, did you change turn stem as looks less angled upwards and better!


Yes it got turned, did 100k last week on a ride, and then turned it back again! My back wasn't up to it.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Jun 2012)

tincaman said:


> Yes it got turned, did 100k last week on a ride, and then turned it back again! My back wasn't up to it.


lol proof that looks are not everything! I prefer as flatter stem in looks but comfort always comes first, still looks like a cracker either way


----------



## gaz (30 Jun 2012)

Mammoth said:


> Thought I'd share my carbon with you guys.


DAMN! look at that seat post, are you a giant?


----------



## Mammoth (30 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> DAMN! look at that seat post, are you a giant?



Yep, and that's a 61cm frame as well. I'm 6"6', people love sitting on my wheel.


----------



## Carbon (2 Jul 2012)

FELT F2 Now Completed...... And rides like a dream!
(Now full Dura Ace Di2 Groupset (excepting the chainset, the FSA K-Force Light is lighter and stiffer than Dura Ace with proper BB30 compatibility) with C24 Tubeless wheels and Hutchinson Atom tubeless tyres).


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2012)

^^ that bike is a friggin beauty....


----------



## Carbon (2 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> ^^ that bike is a friggin beauty....


 
Thanks! You'd look great on it in your full blue body paint, very coordinated


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jul 2012)

love the felts, they are so cool and liking that colour a lot, but they do place the battery in a stupid place. If it rains the battery gets covered in road grime very quickly.
I did a seatpost battery with in bike charging on a felt and modified the loom so it also powers flare lights, the bike also featured stealth bar top shifting which I needed to test so took it for a ride, they go pretty well imho

very cool bike though. Lovely


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2012)

Lovely indeed.


----------



## Carbon (3 Jul 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> love the felts, they are so cool and liking that colour a lot, but they do place the battery in a stupid place. If it rains the battery gets covered in road grime very quickly.
> I did a seatpost battery with in bike charging on a felt and modified the loom so it also powers flare lights, the bike also featured stealth bar top shifting which I needed to test so took it for a ride, they go pretty well imho
> 
> very cool bike though. Lovely


 
It's a bit of a trade off really, I think the battery looks nice and tidy down there out of the way, can look a bit of an eyesore on the down tube. But you're right it is susceptible to getting dirty down there, though I've never had any issues caused by that and to be fair it doesn't see that much wet weather unless I get caught out! Cheers.


----------



## Svendo (3 Jul 2012)

Lovely looking bike, love the matt black finish.



Carbon said:


> the chainset, the FSA K-Force Light is lighter and stiffer than Dura Ace with proper BB30 compatibility)


 
Good choice of BB30 crankset especially with the matching colours, although is it really stiffer than DA? Definitely lighter, but even Cannondale concede they can't quite get as stiff even with their new one piece spider+rings, although it is much lighter, and cheaper to replace. When my DA chainrings need replacing it'll be difficult to decide on whether to go for a whole new crankset or just replace the rings.


----------



## Carbon (3 Jul 2012)

Svendo said:


> Lovely looking bike, love the matt black finish.
> 
> although is it really stiffer than DA?


 
Did I read that in some marketing blurb from FSA or maybe I just made it up  I really can't remember, either way it's a cracking Chainset.........


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jul 2012)

Carbon said:


> It's a bit of a trade off really, I think the battery looks nice and tidy down there out of the way, can look a bit of an eyesore on the down tube. But you're right it is susceptible to getting dirty down there, though I've never had any issues caused by that and to be fair it doesn't see that much wet weather unless I get caught out! Cheers.


 
Agree they look an eyesore on the downtube, its that very thing which got me into modding Di2 and why seat post conversions are so popular, im not sure any bike maker really knows what to do with the battery yet. Did notice though that the next gen Di2 has a seat post battery option which I dare say makes it even more expensive, yay.


----------



## billy1561 (5 Jul 2012)

My new bike arrived yesterday.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2012)

Dammit that's another fine bike^^^ and been looking at exactly the same one meself.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

To much carbon prawn. Put them away.


----------



## Psyklon (5 Jul 2012)

> My new bike arrived yesterday.


Wow Billy, I like it mate! Will you be riding this one on Sunday or the Cannondale?


----------



## billy1561 (6 Jul 2012)

Probably use the dale mate. Tried and trusted until i get used to the new bike setup etc. Got guards on the dale too!


----------



## Powely (6 Jul 2012)

I'm depressed after reading this thread. I can see my credit card getting some dust blown off it if I read any more....I NEED carbon!


----------



## billy1561 (6 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> I'm depressed after reading this thread. I can see my credit card getting some dust blown off it if I read any more....I NEED carbon!


 My flexible friend has done a double sumersault just accessorising the new bike


----------



## billy1561 (9 Jul 2012)

I used the cube for the LCL after umming and ahhing which bike to take. I can confirm the Synapse is a great bike but the Cube just thrashes it in every aspect.


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jul 2012)

I've been wanting to post in this thread for a while, so here goes..... : )

My brand new, not even ridden properly yet (except a short test ride after the bike fit outside the shop) Cervelo R5 VWD with Mavic Carbon Cosmic SR wheels, Dura Ace groupset with Rotor 3D crank & Q rings (53/39) & 3T pro carbon finishing kit. I'm so excited, I just keep looking at it with a big grin on my face. Hoping to get out tomorrow after work and see what this baby is made off (apart from the carbon!)







Going to start a new thread with more pics once I've gone upstairs to have another look.


----------



## billy1561 (10 Jul 2012)

That's a fine looking bike Jay


----------



## Carbon (10 Jul 2012)

Very nice !!! Just read the review of that frameset in this months Cycling Plus...... Who did you get your mortgage from 
Let's have some more pics please.


----------



## MattHB (10 Jul 2012)

Mammoth said:


> Yep, and that's a 61cm frame as well. I'm 6"6', people love sitting on my wheel.


 
Im also 6'6, and everyone sits on my wheel too!


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jul 2012)

Carbon said:


> Very nice !!! Just read the review of that frameset in this months Cycling Plus...... Who did you get your mortgage from
> Let's have some more pics please.


More pics here


----------



## goody (19 Jul 2012)

My first Carbon!




Not had a decent ride out yet only got it today. I bought it to use on nice sunny rides out, hopefully it'll stop raining soon.


----------



## MattHB (26 Jul 2012)

Not as flash (or expensive) as others on here, but Im dead pleased with her now I've fettled a bit.





Done just over 2000 miles on her since January.


----------



## NormanD (26 Jul 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I've been wanting to post in this thread for a while, so here goes..... : )
> 
> My brand new, not even ridden properly yet (except a short test ride after the bike fit outside the shop) Cervelo R5 VWD with Mavic Carbon Cosmic SR wheels, Dura Ace groupset with Rotor 3D crank & Q rings (53/39) & 3T pro carbon finishing kit. I'm so excited, I just keep looking at it with a big grin on my face. Hoping to get out tomorrow after work and see what this baby is made off (apart from the carbon!)
> 
> ...


 
Now thats a very nice bike Jay ... looks like its moving while just standing there


----------



## Jon Baines (8 Aug 2012)

Already in the Giant thread but what the hell, got more shots on my website. www.letetedelacourse.com


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Aug 2012)

here's my latest n+1, in carbon..


----------



## Grumpy (12 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I've been wanting to post in this thread for a while, so here goes..... : )
> 
> My brand new, not even ridden properly yet (except a short test ride after the bike fit outside the shop) Cervelo R5 VWD with Mavic Carbon Cosmic SR wheels, Dura Ace groupset with Rotor 3D crank & Q rings (53/39) & 3T pro carbon finishing kit. I'm so excited, I just keep looking at it with a big grin on my face. Hoping to get out tomorrow after work and see what this baby is made off (apart from the carbon!)
> 
> ...


 
Very Nice i think i need a new road bike


----------



## Baxter-Smythe (15 Aug 2012)

Nipped up to Box Hill with my mate "Scott", this was on the day Bradly won the time trial event, its about 40 miles from home, the first major run out on the new bike, very comfy (2012 CR1 Team)

Hi all, first post here.


----------



## shaun o'shea (16 Aug 2012)

very nice scott cr1 team mate,i have the pro its 3 years old but i love it as its new to me,will post a pic when i can work it out.not very pc


----------



## The TattooedCyclist (16 Aug 2012)

Jon Baines said:


> Already in the Giant thread but what the hell, got more shots on my website. www.letetedelacourse.com


saw your other pics, very nice!  enjoy it! and happy cycling!


----------



## accountantpete (17 Aug 2012)

Saw this frame for peanuts on ebay at the weekend and couldn't resist - very nice it is too..


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Saw this frame for peanuts on ebay at the weekend and couldn't resist - very nice it is too..


I think you've broken just about every aspect of RULE #26 there is 





Nice bike though


----------



## Ashy (17 Aug 2012)

Hopefully this has worked. First venture into Carbon. A fresh yet to be ridden Kuota Kharma. SRAM Rival groupset, she needs pedals which will hopefully arrive tomorrow in time for a Sunday run. Thoughts?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Aug 2012)

Ashy said:


> View attachment 11763
> 
> 
> Hopefully this has worked. First venture into Carbon. A fresh yet to be ridden Kuota Kharma. SRAM Rival groupset, she needs pedals which will hopefully arrive tomorrow in time for a Sunday run. Thoughts?


Was going to buy this very bike. You get it from Epic cycles? One of the best looking bikes around at the moment IMO. It was a toss up between Rose, Canyon and the Kharma. Ended up going with a De Rosa Idol. Very happy i did in the end but would also have the Kuota in a flash. Will post some pics of the De Rosa very soon. :-)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Aug 2012)

2008 De Rosa Idol.












Campag chorus full groupo (10 spd) Compact












More pics at my album. Cheers. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/2008-de-rosa-idol.257/view
​


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2012)

If I was to have an Italian bike ...a De Rosa would be the one


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> If I was to have an Italian bike ...a De Rosa would be the one


Yeh, start to finish, built in Italy. Though that means Italian customer service. 
Beautiful bikes though.


----------



## Ethan (21 Aug 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It was a toss up between Rose, Canyon and the Kharma. Ended up going with a De Rosa Idol.



I had the exact same choice to make, Rose, Canyon or Kharma. Ended up with a Focus!
glad its not only me who never ends up buying anything on the short list 

Lovely bike that De rose!


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Aug 2012)

Cant remember if I posted my Carrera, anyway if I didnt, here it is......a much better bike than people let on, this is a stunning bike to ride.


----------



## Ethan (23 Aug 2012)

My new Cayo, purchased from a member of the forum (thank you, sir.)
Got pretty big plans for it once funds allow, try to get that weight down a bit more and stick some fancy 3T finishing kit on it!






By far the best bike I've ridden! First carbon bike I've ridden too.
Please excuse the poor photo, my phone doesn't 'do' overcast days.


----------



## Ethan (23 Aug 2012)

Ethan said:


> My new Cayo, purchased from a member of the forum (thank you, sir.)
> Got pretty big plans for it once funds allow, try to get that weight down a bit more and stick some fancy 3T finishing kit on it!
> 
> 
> ...


 
PS, I'll stick some more arty farty photos up tomorrow I think! Following the 'rules' obviously (especially getting rid of the bloody caravan behind the saddle.)


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> my wheelssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 
NICE!!


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

Introducing my carbon beastie, not as cool as some of them but I like it!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Aug 2012)

Im liking that Mandy jo, lovely bike, stunning colour and finish... would not want to keep it clean though


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Aug 2012)

My friend has a Ribble Bianco and says it's one of the comfiest bikes to ride distance in. It also looks very nice in the flesh. Lovely bike. 
+1 on keeping it clean though. I would be a bit too obsessive about it being shiny all the time.


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

Cheers! I'm gonna change the tape soon as its a bit on the thin side (and manky!), new colour of choice will be red methinks!


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

Its probably only as clean as I'm getting over various aches and pains so cycling in the house, dare say it won't be clean long when its out everyday!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Aug 2012)

Mandy jo said:


> Its probably only as clean as I'm getting over various aches and pains so cycling in the house, dare say it won't be clean long when its out everyday!


Black is the way forward. ;-) Red is bling!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Mandy jo said:


> Introducing my carbon beastie, *not as cool as some of them* but I like it!


 
Who sez? Looks a very nice bike indeed.


----------



## Mandy jo (25 Aug 2012)

comparing it to the more expensive "ooooooooh!" bikes that are listed in this thread. Lovely to look at but too scared to touch lol! My wee ribble is a good starting point :-)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Aug 2012)

Mandy jo said:


> comparing it to the more expensive "ooooooooh!" bikes that are listed in this thread. Lovely to look at but too scared to touch lol! My wee ribble is a good starting point :-)


 
I don't think your doing the bike justice with statements like that, you can get some damn ugly big money bikes. Your Ribble is a stunning looking "ooooooooh" bike, nothing else needs adding imho.


----------



## slowride (1 Sep 2012)

I agree that Ribble looks awesome. Understated.

Here is my new Cube Agree GTC Pro. Absolutely loving it. I also have the Cube Hyde for day to day commuting. This is my first roadie for 20 odd years and can't believe how responsive, stable & comfortable it feels!

(sorry for crappy image quality on my iPhone)


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2012)

Mandy jo said:


> Introducing my carbon beastie, not as cool as some of them but I like it!


 
From a fellow Ribble owner, I think that's a lovely looking bike! I was torn between the Bianco, and my eventual choice, the Evo-Pro. Only thing that put me off the Bianco is the clothes-line brake wire, purely an aesthetic snobbery thing that though! I'll hopefully be able to get pictures of mine online today.


----------



## MissyR (1 Sep 2012)

The pics dont do this bike justice really its stunning in the flesh and sound lovely when its zipping along the road


----------



## Breedon (3 Sep 2012)

AndyRM said:


> From a fellow Ribble owner, I think that's a lovely looking bike! I was torn between the Bianco, and my eventual choice, the Evo-Pro. Only thing that put me off the Bianco is the clothes-line brake wire, purely an aesthetic snobbery thing that though! I'll hopefully be able to get pictures of mine online today.


 
where is it then pffffft, i love Ribbles and have the Audax would like there carbon next year leaning towards the Gran Fondo


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2012)

Breedon said:


> where is it then pffffft, i love Ribbles and have the Audax would like there carbon next year leaning towards the Gran Fondo


 
Need to get some decent shots taken to do it justice! Patience...


----------



## lip03 (4 Sep 2012)

Chonker said:


> New to me (ebay purchase) Velokraft NoCom. My first carbon bike


yhat thing is like something from starwars!! some serious chain going on!


----------



## arranandy (7 Sep 2012)

My new baby. Apologies for the quality of photos....

















I've wanted a Colnago for years and a shift bonus from work financed it. I had to compromise on the wheels at the moment (I had the Fulcrum Racing 3s in the garage) but I will probably get some better wheels next year.

It rides like a dream....


----------



## Breedon (7 Sep 2012)

Now that is nice


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Sep 2012)

Breedon said:


> Now that is nice


 
It is very nice.

After cracking my Ti bike, I've just bought an On-One Dirty Disco to use while the Ti bike is replaced under warranty.
I've used the running gear off the Ti.




Disco ! Yeah baby ! by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




On One Dirty Disco by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

With the proviso that it's my first carbon bike, I have to say that it's lovely to ride and I'm not sure where the Ti bike will fit in when it turns up.

.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> It is very nice.
> 
> After cracking my Ti bike...
> 
> .



How did you crack your Ti bike? Half the reason I'm considering a Ti at some point in the distant future is that I thought they're bombproof?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> How did you crack your Ti bike? Half the reason I'm considering a Ti at some point in the distant future is that I thought they're bombproof?


Majority of TI frames come with lifetime guarantees anyway Andrew. Besides its likely he crashed into a diamond wall.......Ti bike Kryptonite.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Majority of TI frames come with lifetime guarantees anyway Andrew. Besides its likely he crashed into a diamond wall.......Ti bike Kryptonite.


 
A diamond wall? Do you mean those 1970's concrete brickwork suburban jobblies?


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Sep 2012)

I cracked it by riding on the road.
It went thusly:-




12-08-18 Crack O' Doom 1 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

There is a lifetime warranty and the maker has simply said that they'll make me another one.
Since I'm so impressed with the Disco, I think that I'd rather have my money back.

.


----------



## Dangermouse (13 Sep 2012)

I have seen cracks appear on welds, but never off the weld onto the tube like in the pic


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> It is very nice.
> 
> After cracking my Ti bike, I've just bought an On-One Dirty Disco to use while the Ti bike is replaced under warranty.
> I've used the running gear off the Ti.
> ...


 

I love the matt black look, I'd cheerfully have all my bikes look that way. Did you get them powder coated?


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Sep 2012)

That's the standard Disco finish.
IRL you can just about see the carbon weave and the whole bike looks slightly blue-ish.
The decals (lots of them) come on a separate sheet so you can use as many or as few as you like.

.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> How did you crack your Ti bike? Half the reason I'm considering a Ti at some point in the distant future is that I thought they're bombproof?


 
With a lighter density of 4.4 g/cm3 compared to steel (~7.9 g/cm3) titanium is just as strong as steel and with the added advantage of being unreactive towards oxygen and water at room temperature so does not suffer the rusting of iron corrosion. Titanium however absorbs elements like oxygen and nitrogen at the kinds of temperatures used for welding which can make it weak this can cause failures around area's which have been welded, its not uncommon to see Titanium Alloys develop hairline cracks over time around area of localised heat.

Every material has a its good points and bad points.. Ti is one of them and its not bombproof


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

What an awesomely informative reply!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Sep 2012)

here is my latest toy!! hope you like it, still some bits need finishing!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Sep 2012)

liking the boardman, very cool


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

Yeh zi Boardman looks very fast even standing still.


----------



## BDK (17 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Not as flash (or expensive) as others on here, but Im dead pleased with her now I've fettled a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BDK (17 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Now fully fettled and setup tinkered to fit my lanky self. Raceblades go on when wet. Off for today's ride


 bottle cages upside down


----------



## StuAff (17 Sep 2012)

BDK said:


> bottle cages upside down


+1. Got those in a different colour, mounted them upside-down myself until it was pointed out to me.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)

Well I have moved into the world of carbon bikes I have bought a focus izalco pro dt swiss wheels SRAM chain set and gearing , bb30 crank just covered my first miles on it and it's fantastic , this bike has won all sorts of magazine right up and awards this year . Looking forward to getting some miles on it now .


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)




----------



## MissyR (17 Sep 2012)

Thats a very nice bike


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)

Thanks it rides so nice


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2012)

Nice bike but it looks oddly set up.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)

I've now adjusted the seat done 20 miles on it today and felt fine


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Sep 2012)

Weird looking seat tube under the Focus logo?..


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)

^^^^^^^ ????????


----------



## Cheshire Celt (17 Sep 2012)

See what you mean now it's the finish of the bike it's a very light Matt finish that the carbon weave shows when it light hits it


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> See what you mean now it's the finish of the bike it's a very light Matt finish that the carbon weave shows when it light hits it


Matt black carbon weave is a reoccurring feature in my dreams. 
My De Rosa has gloss black carbon but as it's uber sexy, and a joy to ride, i make a one off exception.


----------



## MattHB (18 Sep 2012)

BDK said:


> bottle cages upside down



Doh! Scary thing is they worked fine upside down! Now corrected, cheers!


----------



## ziggys101 (21 Sep 2012)

Canyon Aeroad 8 Di2 CF


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Sep 2012)

ziggys101 said:


> Canyon Aeroad 8 Di2 CF
> 
> View attachment 12932


If nightrider was a bike in 2012 it would be this!!!! DEMON.


----------



## Basil.B (21 Sep 2012)

Bet thats light!


----------



## ziggys101 (21 Sep 2012)

Basil.B said:


> Bet thats light!


 
7.8kg with the pedals so not that light but its 2.5kg lighter than my Giant


----------



## Basil.B (21 Sep 2012)

Light enough, gorgeous bike!


----------



## Cheshire Celt (21 Sep 2012)

Mines coming in at 7.8 but that's a large frame mines a small so might be a little lighter


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Sep 2012)

ziggys101 said:


> 7.8kg with the pedals so not that light but its 2.5kg lighter than my Giant


It's the Ui2 that adds the weight. I am sure the bike is around 7.4kg but with Dura ace or Chorus it's around 7kg mark. Still it's plenty light and the precise shifting under load will more than make up for any added beef.


----------



## p1tse (25 Sep 2012)

slowride said:


> I agree that Ribble looks awesome. Understated.
> 
> Here is my new Cube Agree GTC Pro. Absolutely loving it. I also have the Cube Hyde for day to day commuting. This is my first roadie for 20 odd years and can't believe how responsive, stable & comfortable it feels!
> 
> (sorry for crappy image quality on my iPhone)




Very nice
I want one
Anyone got a 53cm going


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2012)

Just got this today, to keep the Di2 Team Venge company, 260 globally with 15 coming to the UK, its the limited edition olympic sworks tarmac sl4 - im going to build it with 11 speed dura ace di2 with seatpost battery, SRM power meter, Zipp Firecrest wheels, carbon crank, TRP magnesium brakes, ceramic speed bearings throughout.




Going to get it ready for spring


----------



## defy-one (8 Oct 2012)

Looks the same as my Triban 3 frame. ROFLMAO


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Just got this today, to keep the Di2 Team Venge company, 260 globally with 15 coming to the UK, its the limited edition olympic sworks tarmac sl4 - im going to build it with 11 speed dura ace di2 with seatpost battery, SRM power meter, Zipp Firecrest wheels, carbon crank, TRP magnesium brakes, ceramic speed bearings throughout.
> 
> View attachment 13573
> 
> ...


 
And then are you going to win races?


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Oct 2012)

I don't think he cares ^^ although he does race.

Nice frame...... for a Specialized, lol

I would love some Zipp wheel's but I can't justify or afford it really in light of them being essentially consumables!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> And then are you going to win races?


 
I wish....... Looking really stylish when I crash out would be a more appropriate and achievable goal


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Oct 2012)

Now that's the kind of tarmac, that I wouldn't mind kissing.


----------



## Basil.B (10 Oct 2012)

Gorgeous looking frame, lovely red.
Hope to see the finished bike!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Oct 2012)

I will most certainly be posting a build thread soon as all the bits come though for me


----------



## Carbon (12 Nov 2012)

Afternoon all!
Just when you thought this thread was dead, some updated pics of my bike turned up
Lost the FSA K-Force Light Crankset, it creaked and went back as a warranty failure, replaced with Dura Ace, runs quieter and shifts more smoothly, result!
Also took the plunge and went for an Aero wheelset, thanks to one of those amazing Planet-X offers, still lots in stock apparently.


----------



## mallorcajeff (12 Nov 2012)

First post as have joined the forum.
Here is my Bike. Scott Addict RC from 2010 with Dura Ace Di2. Same as HTC rode in 2010 and I love it. Especially on the roads here in Mallorca.


----------



## mallorcajeff (12 Nov 2012)

Heres is one from Yesterday tyring out some new climbing wheels


----------



## jayonabike (12 Nov 2012)

I'm going to mallorca on holiday next year, can I borrow your bike for 10 days?


----------



## mallorcajeff (12 Nov 2012)

Would love to say yes but chances are I will be on it as I ride everyday. Might have a spare one you can borrow


----------



## Carbon (13 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> Heres is one from Yesterday tyring out some new climbing wheels


 
Nice bike - you have lots of wheels 
I have to say I'm jealous of your weather and your roads, looks fantastic. Manchester is damp, cold, potholed and generally grim at this time of year. But I'm still out there every week, still brings a smile to my face being out on the bike whatever the conditions! Still a bit of sunshine would be nice


----------



## mallorcajeff (13 Nov 2012)

some sun would be nice ehre today its awful. I was in the uk two weeks ago with the bike for a bike fit and tried to ride but just got so cold, I have a huge ammount of respect for how the People in the UK can battle with the weather, I just could not get into it maybe I will adjust when i move back oner day.

Dont mention wheels god im trying to sell some as have 6 pairs. really only wanted two but thigns got out of hand. very hard to sell anything in mallorca so will be bringing some back to the UK. I have some Sram s80s i want to sell as I have a TT bike with 82 mm tubulars on as well so the SRAMS are also surplus.


----------



## mallorcajeff (13 Nov 2012)

One of my rooms is a bit stuffed up at the moment the MRS isnt keen


----------



## Carbon (13 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> some sun would be nice ehre today its awful. I was in the uk two weeks ago with the bike for a bike fit and tried to ride but just got so cold, I have a huge ammount of respect for how the People in the UK can battle with the weather, I just could not get into it maybe I will adjust when i move back oner day.
> 
> Dont mention wheels god im trying to sell some as have 6 pairs. really only wanted two but thigns got out of hand. very hard to sell anything in mallorca so will be bringing some back to the UK. I have some Sram s80s i want to sell as I have a TT bike with 82 mm tubulars on as well so the SRAMS are also surplus.


 
Funny how we accumulate wheels isn't it I've just sold a pair of Shimano RS80's and a pair Dura Ace C24's, just don't know where they all come from To be fair it's a doddle to sell on ebay in the UK and they make good money too........


----------



## Garz (13 Nov 2012)

What a fantastic house you have Jeff!

Good job the mallorcians are too busy on siesta's to notice where all the shiny bikes are kept!


----------



## derrick (13 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> One of my rooms is a bit stuffed up at the moment the MRS isnt keen


Looks a bit like my front room. the other half does not mind because two of them are hers. lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> Heres is one from Yesterday tyring out some new climbing wheels



The view alone is an awesome incentive to climb!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Nov 2012)

Here's me carbon the day I bought it, though now it has a black Brooks Swallow Ti saddle and black Brooks bar tape on it, and for the winter it has mudguard too.

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-z...AAAAAAAAEcQ/IE6PU22pzbI/s1024/Madone3.5 1.jpg


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

Cue the jokes lol





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My new ride and i must say its very nice to ride.


----------



## defy-one (18 Nov 2012)

I thought you would ge faster this morning!


----------



## musa (18 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Cue the jokes lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that The team carbon? How is it I was gonna get it this week for a good price. Worth the go?


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> I thought you would ge faster this morning!


 
I would of but i had some noobie twat drafting me for 90 % of my ride lol. Good outing mate many thanks.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Is that The team carbon? How is it I was gonna get it this week for a good price. Worth the go?


 
Yes it is the Team Carbon. Its my first Carbon bike tbh but i have to say even up-grading from the Road Comp ive noticed the difference its a lighter feeling bike but also feels alot better power transfer if that makes sense lol. It feels alot more responsive when you grab the drops stand up and put some oomph into it. If you can get it on the cheap as you say then id recommend it yes. Just for gawd sake spend 20 notes getting a competent cycle mechanic to tune it up for you if you cant do it yourself.


----------



## defy-one (18 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I would of but i had some noobie twat drafting me for 90 % of my ride lol. Good outing mate many thanks.



When i took the lead ..... you were going backwards .... carbon melts in the sun!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> When i took the lead ..... you were going backwards .... carbon melts in the sun!


 
I think you will find its my lungs that melt not the bike lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Cue the jokes lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a beauty! Balls to the trendy boys, I'd love a Boardman!


----------



## addictfreak (18 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> First post as have joined the forum.
> Here is my Bike. Scott Addict RC from 2010 with Dura Ace Di2. Same as HTC rode in 2010 and I love it. Especially on the roads here in Mallorca.




Great bike!


----------



## musa (18 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Yes it is the Team Carbon. Its my first Carbon bike tbh but i have to say even up-grading from the Road Comp ive noticed the difference its a lighter feeling bike but also feels alot better power transfer if that makes sense lol. It feels alot more responsive when you grab the drops stand up and put some oomph into it. If you can get it on the cheap as you say then id recommend it yes. Just for gawd sake spend 20 notes getting a competent cycle mechanic to tune it up for you if you cant do it yourself.



Ok ace. Gonna get it. Thank goodness my dad has a garage


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Is that The team carbon? How is it I was gonna get it this week for a good price. Worth the go?


 
The bike is pretty decent IMHO, its well put together and has a typically nice boardman feel. I would be quite happy to ride it.. seriously nice bike musa and well worth a look.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The bike is pretty decent IMHO, its well put together and has a typically nice boardman feel. I would be quite happy to ride it.. seriously nice bike musa and well worth a look.


 
Fancy a swap then mate


----------



## MattHB (18 Nov 2012)

mallorcajeff said:


> First post as have joined the forum.
> Here is my Bike. Scott Addict RC from 2010 with Dura Ace Di2. Same as HTC rode in 2010 and I love it. Especially on the roads here in Mallorca.


 
jeez thats some garage!


----------



## musa (18 Nov 2012)

MattHB said:


> jeez thats some garage!




You noticed it as well


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

His garage floor is cleaner than my living room floor


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Nov 2012)

Beetlejuice's trouser leg hanging up in the background but a nice garage nonetheless


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Beetlejuice's trouser leg hanging up in the background but a nice garage nonetheless


 

hahaha good spot


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Beetlejuice's trouser leg hanging up in the background but a nice garage nonetheless


 
They are in fashion atm, don't you know?

I am actually serious, as hard to believe as that might be!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Surely we're due a sunny CycleChat meet up? And now we have a host!


----------



## mark st1 (18 Nov 2012)

Id be happy sleeping in the garage !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Id be happy sleeping in the garage !



Ditto! I've been in touring punk bands; a garage would be like the Ritz!


----------



## musa (19 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The bike is pretty decent IMHO, its well put together and has a typically nice boardman feel. I would be quite happy to ride it.. seriously nice bike musa and well worth a look.


cheers for the heads up may opt for a focus cayo if price is nice in my ears


----------



## pally83 (8 Dec 2012)

Here be my new steed. I like it, I do.


----------



## 2wd (8 Dec 2012)

I'll add mine to the Carbon topic

Cube Agree GTC Race,picked it up about 2 weeks ago

Lovin it


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

My new focus carbon rims on my izalco pro


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Dec 2012)

Nice, SRAM Force groupset?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Yes mate cheers


----------



## mark st1 (11 Dec 2012)

Thats a damn fine bike you got there Cheshire Celt


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> My new focus carbon rims on my izalco pro


 
Phooarrr!


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## 2wd (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> My new focus carbon rims on my izalco pro


 
Looks even more gay now


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Cheers Gary


----------



## 2wd (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Cheers Gary


 
Your welcome Shaun

No seriously looks really well 

Need to see it in the flesh next time your playing out


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Tempted to bring it out on Sunday lol


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Tempted to bring it out on Sunday lol


 

It deserves to be ridden what ever the weather.
Bloody gorgeous looking bike! Love it.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Cheers but I have a winter bike will see how the roads are


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

Great looking frame, especially the headtube and fork - proper bike porn. Nice wheels, too.


----------



## 2wd (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Tempted to bring it out on Sunday lol


 
Nice Cheshire ride just been posted on SSG Shaun

Fancy it or you chasing hills


----------



## Cheshire Celt (11 Dec 2012)

Yeh might tag along


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> My new focus carbon rims on my izalco pro



Rubs thighs...


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Dec 2012)

Not to hard Andrew lol


----------



## Banjo (12 Dec 2012)

looks terrific Cheshire celt. carefull though dont forget that carbon fibre melts in the rain 
PS not at all envious..


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 Dec 2012)

Cheers bud looking forward to us all having an other epic day


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2012)

My TCR Composite 3. I have mowed my lawn since.....


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2012)

Always said... Giant make nice looking bikes.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Always said... Giant make nice looking bikes.


Rides well too!


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Dec 2012)

Finally managed to complete the new build. Still needs a bit of work but its pretty much ready to ride.......


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Dec 2012)

Proper weapon... liking that a lot Mr Preston.. very cool


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2012)

That is very nice loving the all black look


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

MisterStan and MisterPreston ..... Lovely bikes. The Giant looks very similar to my Defy 1 , and that Spesh rocks!


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Dec 2012)

Oh you dirty boy, Mista P!

Loving it...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Dec 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> Finally managed to complete the new build. Still needs a bit of work but its pretty much ready to ride.......
> 
> View attachment 16713


Pure filth. Makes me feel dirty all over..........


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Dec 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> Finally managed to complete the new build. Still needs a bit of work but its pretty much ready to ride.......
> 
> View attachment 16713



My thighs are raw from the rubbing.


----------



## Nearly there (27 Dec 2012)




----------



## mark st1 (29 Dec 2012)

Mine is pretty much finished now aka SKINT !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So far its had

Richey WCS alu bars and stem, Look Keo classic pedals, Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels, Conti GP4000 S tyres, Charge Spoon Saddle, Pro Gel Bar tape.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Dec 2012)

Damn Mark, thats looking proper cool now, so stealthy, really liking that fella


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Mine is pretty much finished now aka SKINT!


Nice wheels Mark


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Dec 2012)

Some nice bikes guys that s- works s very nice


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Dec 2012)

The new olympic tarmac build is nearly finished, thought I would get some progress pictures up.. it comes in at 13lb with all components with a bit more weight to lose. I will post more pics when its done.
Olympic S-Works Tarmac, Zipp 202 Firecrest with ceramic speed bearings, Zipp SLC2 Bars, Zipp Service Course Stem, S-Works Carbon Troupe Saddle, TRP Carbon Brakes, Di2 DuraAce with s-works 165mm carbon crank

I just love how few decals it has on the frame, why do manufacturers not realize how cool bikes look without being plastered in decals.


----------



## Basil.B (30 Dec 2012)

That is bloody gorgeous, lovely rosso! 
Just a dream bike for me though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The new olympic tarmac build is nearly finished, thought I would get some progress pictures up.. it comes in at 13lb with all components with a bit more weight to lose. I will post more pics when its done.
> Olympic S-Works Tarmac, Zipp 202 Firecrest with ceramic speed bearings, Zipp SLC2 Bars, Zipp Service Course Stem, S-Works Carbon Troupe Saddle, TRP Carbon Brakes, Di2 DuraAce with s-works 165mm carbon crank
> 
> I just love how few decals it has on the frame, why do manufacturers not realize how cool bikes look without being plastered in decals.
> ...


You have too many gorgeous bikes V. Actually i can't believe i just said that. What i mean is it's not bloody fair!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> You have too many gorgeous bikes V. Actually i can't believe i just said that. What i mean is it's not bloody fair!!


 
Yea I'm quite lucky, I mean I do work damn hard for a living.. but equally appreciate how fortunate I am. Equally though if your ever visiting this neck of the woods your welcome to take them for a ride.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yea I'm quite lucky, I mean I do work damn hard for a living.. but equally appreciate how fortunate I am. Equally though if your ever visiting this neck of the woods your welcome to take them for a ride.


Holiday booked. Now whats your address?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The new olympic tarmac build is nearly finished, thought I would get some progress pictures up.. it comes in at 13lb with all components with a bit more weight to lose. I will post more pics when its done.
> Olympic S-Works Tarmac, Zipp 202 Firecrest with ceramic speed bearings, Zipp SLC2 Bars, Zipp Service Course Stem, S-Works Carbon Troupe Saddle, TRP Carbon Brakes, Di2 DuraAce with s-works 165mm carbon crank
> 
> I just love how few decals it has on the frame, why do manufacturers not realize how cool bikes look without being plastered in decals.
> ...


I thought my De rosa was light at 7kg with pedals.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I thought my De rosa was light at 7kg with pedals.


 
You can't have it all... De Rosa has class and flair.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> You can't have it all... De Rosa has class and flair.


I do love the bike very much. It has an undeniable je ne sais quoi. Though even the new De Rosa SuperKing weighs just under 7kg's with Campag EPS and that's £7000 +.  Lovely bike though.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Dec 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yea I'm quite lucky, I mean I do work damn hard for a living.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The new olympic tarmac build is nearly finished, thought I would get some progress pictures up.. it comes in at 13lb with all components with a bit more weight to lose. I will post more pics when its done.
> Olympic S-Works Tarmac, Zipp 202 Firecrest with ceramic speed bearings, Zipp SLC2 Bars, Zipp Service Course Stem, S-Works Carbon Troupe Saddle, TRP Carbon Brakes, Di2 DuraAce with s-works 165mm carbon crank
> 
> I just love how few decals it has on the frame, why do manufacturers not realize how cool bikes look without being plastered in decals.
> ...


 
Where is the Quarq?

Agree re. the minimal decals, the new Cannondale SuperSix Evo Black Inc is gorgeous in its simplicity.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Where is the Quarq?
> 
> Agree re. the minimal decals, the new Cannondale SuperSix Evo Black Inc is gorgeous in its simplicity.


 
Not working, had to return it and waiting for the replacement and I want to get out on the bike so going with the standard setup at the moment 

Yea I saw that Evo black.. lovely looking bike, Im not sure if im thinking about that or my relationship at the moment.. Im tempted but if I turn up with another bike swmbo is going to go mad.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> *Not working, had to return it and waiting for the replacement* and I want to get out on the bike so going with the standard setup at the moment
> 
> Yea I saw that Evo black.. lovely looking bike, Im not sure if im thinking about that or my relationship at the moment.. Im tempted but if I turn up with another bike swmbo is going to go mad.


 
Fills me with confidence............. LOL - Mine should be with me next week and it better be 100% as I am currently stuck in the 34 as my big ring is farked and drops the chain constantly, try doing HIIT in the small ring, lol. Training last night with the club culminated in a mock scratch race, attacking with your biggest gear 34:12 is somewhat futile, lol!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Fills me with confidence.............


 
In all defence the support has been second to none, they have been mega helpful and gone out of their way to address things and I have total faith in the product.... The problems started when it was uploaded from the van and promptly ran over, so im sure your going to be ok


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

Just had a big round lump of carbon arrive......... yummy! Can you guess what it is?


----------



## MattHB (4 Jan 2013)

Mista Preston said:


> Finally managed to complete the new build. Still needs a bit of work but its pretty much ready to ride.......
> 
> View attachment 16713


oh... my....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Just had a big round lump of carbon arrive......... yummy! Can you guess what it is?


 
My guess would be that you did not run over it  .. is it your Quarq ??


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> My guess would be that you did not run over it  .. is it your Quarq ??


 
Nah, that is a week away, it is my disc wheel! Looking forward to fitting a tub and racing with it in March, looks very nice in hand, obviously haven't used it yet, but I have to say, I am impressed with FFWD's quality and presentation so will be buying a FFWD front wheel too. Split between a 90mm deep section or a tri spoke, tri spoke looks more pro for sure, hehe.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

Yea the ffwd stuff is proper quality imho, really nicely finished, .... where is the required picture?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yea the ffwd stuff is proper quality imho, really nicely finished, .... where is the required picture?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2013)

Wow, very smart Rob.
Be nice to see a pic of it on the bike.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2013)

That is seriously cool, very impressed, it looks like it has carbon braking surfaces, do ffwd recommend specific pads like zipp do?


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jan 2013)

They come with FFWD pads (the yellow things in the packet in the above image), although these are just swissstop flash pro yellows with an additional FFWD logo printed on the side.

You get a wheel bag, skewer (feels pretty light in hand, not weighed it yet, but it appears to have a hollow axle), a sheet of stickers (mainly for covering the valve hole once inflated, but some extras also) and the brake pads included.



ianrauk said:


> Wow, very smart Rob.
> Be nice to see a pic of it on the bike.


 
You will have to wait on that one, needs a cassette fitting and a tub gluing to it 1st.


----------



## 2wd (5 Jan 2013)

Thought I'd re-take some photo's the right way round (rule 26 )
Just spent the last 2 hours cleaning her up and a re-lube ready for a little run out tomorrow


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jan 2013)

Nearly done, just needs bar tape.. I'm going to also move the Di2 battery to inside the seat post. Just want to make sure all the custom shifting buttons work OK before doing that.

This is a better pic it nearly shows how bright the orange is.


----------



## MattHB (7 Jan 2013)

2wd said:


> Thought I'd re-take some photo's the right way round (rule 26 )
> Just spent the last 2 hours cleaning her up and a re-lube ready for a little run out tomorrow


thats lovely.


----------



## rockyraccoon (7 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> ...
> Nearly done, just needs bar tape..


 
.. and a few more pictures from different angles


----------



## Basil.B (7 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> View attachment 17219
> 
> 
> Nearly done, just needs bar tape.. I'm going to also move the Di2 battery to inside the seat post. Just want to make sure all the custom shifting buttons work OK before doing that.
> ...


That is one of the nicest bikes I have ever seen.
Well jealous!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> View attachment 17219
> 
> 
> Nearly done, just needs bar tape.. I'm going to also move the Di2 battery to inside the seat post. Just want to make sure all the custom shifting buttons work OK before doing that.
> ...


 

I can do the bar tape for you i was taught by a pro . You best get out on it all week and keep Sunday FREE


----------



## gaz (10 Jan 2013)

2wd said:


> Thought I'd re-take some photo's the right way round (rule 26 )
> Just spent the last 2 hours cleaning her up and a re-lube ready for a little run out tomorrow


Rule 26 also says put the vales at 6 o'clock and put the chain in the big ring. Take the pictures again!


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jan 2013)

Big ring & small sprocket is the minimum!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Big ring & small sprocket is the minimum!


 
Funny you should say that, my bike is currently in a sorry state, big chainring unusable so have been having to ride around in the 34 with legs a blur, but even so, when I get home, I shift it into the big ring so I don't have to look at it sat there in the sissy ring, lol. Such a ridiculous compulsive thing to do!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2013)

2 hours cleaning, and you missed the chain and cassette. Sheesh !


----------



## 2wd (10 Jan 2013)

Sorry about that 
I was also thinking of riding it someday soon


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2013)

2wd said:


> Sorry about that
> I was also thinking of riding it someday soon



Can't do that. Wall ornament. Heh heh


----------



## edwardd67 (11 Jan 2013)




----------



## edwardd67 (11 Jan 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jan 2013)

the matching pair are pretty cool, nice bikes which are a bit different.
Not sure which colour scheme I like the most, once swmbo's Ui2 group set is taken out of the question


----------



## edwardd67 (11 Jan 2013)

Initially I liked the wife's frame but the whiter frame grew on me.


----------



## Gingerbloke (11 Jan 2013)

Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jan 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!


 

Now that is a damn fine bike you have there


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2013)

ooooh, I do like that


----------



## MattHB (11 Jan 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!



I think a little bit of wee came out....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> I think a little bit of wee came out....



Was it sex wee?


----------



## MattHB (11 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Was it sex wee?


I just LOVE the lines of the s-works


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2013)

I don't like curved toptubes but the typeface on the downtube is pro!


----------



## JonF (13 Jan 2013)

My 2010 Advanced slowly getting a fresher look, with just the calipers and maybe front mech to go 6700 GG.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

JonF said:


> My 2010 Advanced slowly getting a fresher look, with just the calipers and maybe front mech to go 6700 GG.


 
Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## MattHB (13 Jan 2013)

Gotta love a TCR, especially one with blue bits on it!


----------



## Peteaud (13 Jan 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!


 

 pure bike porn.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2013)

Isn't that like saying Show us your pound notes'?


----------



## Psyclist (13 Jan 2013)

JonF said:


> My 2010 Advanced slowly getting a fresher look, with just the calipers and maybe front mech to go 6700 GG.


 
Bang tidy!


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Jan 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Isn't that like saying Show us your pound notes'?


 
Pound _notes_..?!? What century are you from..?


----------



## Andrew 14 (14 Jan 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!



Love the bike but only one bottle cage are you not planning to ride it very far


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew 14 said:


> Love the bike but only one bottle cage are you not planning to ride it very far


You Sir underestimate the one bottle he does use


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew 14 said:


> Love the bike but only one bottle cage are you not planning to ride it very far


 
Distance is irrelevant. Maybe he only rides 1hr crits.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Jan 2013)

The olympic tarmac is done, I'll get some decent pictures up when the weather improves. Got a few more bits I want to do to it such as a seat post conversion for Di2 and drop a bit more weight but its a lovely bike to ride


----------



## mark st1 (14 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The olympic tarmac is done, I'll get some decent pictures up when the weather improves. Got a few more bits I want to do to it such as a seat post conversion for Di2 and drop a bit more weight but its a lovely bike to ride
> 
> View attachment 17514
> 
> ...


 
Lovely bike Mr V those snaps deffinatly dont do it justice the color of the paint alone is brilliant. And after that short ride i had on it yesterday i can confirm its as stiff as a brick and a delight to ride.

Stop Pm'ing me though please dude for the last time im not swapping you for the Boardman.


----------



## Foghat (17 Jan 2013)

Carbon fans not monitoring the 'winter hack' thread may be interested to see my recent post there:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-winter-hack.83784/post-2261201


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2013)

Gingerbloke said:


> Just serviced and readied for the start of the season, can't wait to put the winter hack away...!!!!


 
Very nice love the wheels..


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (18 Jan 2013)

New Bike Cervelo S2 with Di2 Ultegra!!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

Wow! Looks like that cold shift a bit.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Jan 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> New Bike Cervelo S2 with Di2 Ultegra!!


 
Nice rims man


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> New Bike Cervelo S2 with Di2 Ultegra!!


 

Pure filth!


----------



## Trail Child (19 Jan 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jan 2013)

Nice Cervelo!


----------



## Winnershsaint (25 Jan 2013)

The Ridley with new wheels


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> New Bike Cervelo S2 with Di2 Ultegra!!


Awesome bike mate, a thing of real beauty, enjoy


----------



## Gingerbloke (29 Jan 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> New Bike Cervelo S2 with Di2 Ultegra!!


Far too small for me, so based on that alone, I don't like this bike. (much)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Feb 2013)

Now the snow has buggered off, here is the better picture I said I would post of the Olympic Tarmac. There are a few bits I'm changing on it and doing and seat post battery for the Di2.

I really like how few graphics the frame has which is due to advertising restrictions under Olympic rules. The colour is a matter of taste but I personally think the perl orange/black contrast works quite well






Something a bit different to the Venge


----------



## mark st1 (2 Feb 2013)

cracking machine that is.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Now the snow has buggered off, here is the better picture I said I would post of the Olympic Tarmac. There are a few bits I'm changing on it and doing and seat post battery for the Di2.
> 
> I really like how few graphics the frame has which issue to restrictions under Olympic rules. The colour is a matter of taste but I personally think the orange/black contrast works quite well
> 
> ...


 

Stunning, i love the colour.


----------



## 2wd (2 Feb 2013)

New Pro-Lite Braccianos now fitted


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (2 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Now the snow has buggered off, here is the better picture I said I would post of the Olympic Tarmac. There are a few bits I'm changing on it and doing and seat post battery for the Di2.
> 
> I really like how few graphics the frame has which is due to advertising restrictions under Olympic rules. The colour is a matter of taste but I personally think the perl orange/black contrast works quite well
> 
> ...


 

loving the colour!! how much does it weigh!!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> loving the colour!! how much does it weigh!!


 

Not much I can tell you................


----------



## musa (2 Feb 2013)

The weight of an apple


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Now the snow has buggered off, here is the better picture I said I would post of the Olympic Tarmac. There are a few bits I'm changing on it and doing and seat post battery for the Di2.
> 
> I really like how few graphics the frame has which is due to advertising restrictions under Olympic rules. The colour is a matter of taste but I personally think the perl orange/black contrast works quite well
> 
> ...



That's lovely that, can you get it in orange?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Feb 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> loving the colour!! how much does it weigh!!


 
It currently weights exactly 13lb (5.89kg) its got a bit of weight to come off as well.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> It currently weights exactly 13lb (5.89kg) its got a bit of weight to come off as well.


 
That's illegal that is.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2013)

Is that the Neon Red?



V for Vengedetta said:


> It currently weights exactly 13lb (5.89kg) its got a bit of weight to come off as well.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Is that the Neon Red?


 
Yep its the 'Olympic Neon Red' and was designed to show up on TV and photo's well, certainly bright


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yep its the 'Olympic Neon Red' and was designed to show up on TV and photo's well, certainly bright


 
So i am looking at one of the fifteen in the UK.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> That's illegal that is.


 
Yea but if I cheat, people might not notice I'm rubbish and I could get signed by a big American team, you mark my words in a few years I will be interviewed by such people as Oprah Winfrey 

Although I'm not using this as a race bike


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> So i am looking at one of the fifteen in the UK.


 
You are indeed


----------



## Sillyoldman (3 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Now the snow has buggered off, here is the better picture I said I would post of the Olympic Tarmac. There are a few bits I'm changing on it and doing and seat post battery for the Di2.
> 
> I really like how few graphics the frame has which is due to advertising restrictions under Olympic rules. The colour is a matter of taste but I personally think the perl orange/black contrast works quite well
> 
> ...



Phwoar. Love that.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

Looks great V, enjoy!

Only nagging thing, the seatpost, needs to be Zipp (finishing kit has to match)! What H-bars you using? Same stem as I am using atm, very understated but as slick as it comes.


----------



## Svendo (3 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> It currently weights exactly 13lb (5.89kg) its got a bit of weight to come off as well.


Interested to know, where you going to lose the weight? Seat post or brakes would be my guess unless you're getting the drill out.
And finishing kit doesn't have to match at all.None of mine do, handle bars, stem amd seat post all different makes.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

Svendo said:


> Interested to know, where you going to lose the weight? Seat post or brakes would be my guess unless you're getting the drill out.
> *And finishing kit doesn't have to match at all.None of mine do, handle bars, stem amd seat post all different makes*.


 
That doesn't make me wrong, it makes you a criminal!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Looks great V, enjoy!
> 
> Only nagging thing, the seatpost, needs to be Zipp (finishing kit has to match)! What H-bars you using? Same stem as I am using atm, very understated but as slick as it comes.


 
Bars are Zipp SL2 shallow drop, The Zipp seat post is on order


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Feb 2013)

Svendo said:


> Interested to know, where you going to lose the weight? Seat post or brakes would be my guess.


 
The standard Di2 battery and mounting system is not particularly light, when this is replaced with a seat post battery conversion the weight will drop a bit further. I have a spin unobtainium billet cassette on order and some lightweight Jockey wheels to help further, I also have a fibre-light carbon chain ring to go on. The Zipp seat post is quoted as being a little lighter but I will not know till it gets here
Still undecided about pulling off the zipp decals, like I have on my other wheels, but they kinda suit the bike. (Even thinking about getting the decals remade to replace the white edge with orange)... who knows what I will do

The brakes can't lose much more weight without losing strength being TRP full carbon they already have titanium bolts etc


----------



## Svendo (3 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> That doesn't make me wrong, it makes you a criminal!


 He he he. Of the Fun loving sort!

For the record the Fenomalist G1(which appears above somewhere in its still new and unscratched and dinged days) currently wears:

FSA OS-99 alloy stem, v light and I got for ~£60, EA70 Aero wing bars less light but far from heavy and again ~£60 and a New Ultimate straight stem 120g and about £80 from wiggle (discount cos they messed me about and it was without packaging in the end), which replaced a 3T Doric. Half the fun was selecting components and sourcing them at best price.


----------



## Svendo (3 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The standard Di2 battery and mounting system is not particularly light, when this is replaced with a seat post battery conversion the weight will drop a bit further. I have a spin unobtainium billet cassette on order and some lightweight Jockey wheels to help further, I also have a fibre-light carbon chain ring to go on. The Zipp seat post is quoted as being a little lighter but I will not know till it gets here
> Still undecided about pulling off the zipp decals, like I have on my other wheels, but they kinda suit the bike. (Even thinking about getting the decals remade to replace the white edge with orange)... who knows what I will do
> 
> The brakes can't lose much more weight without losing strength being TRP full carbon they already have titanium bolts etc


 
Ah I missed that you'd 'tricked' the brakes already. That's some peachy gear, worthy of that special (ized) frame! Reckon you'll get another couple of hundred grams off it?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> T (Even thinking about getting the decals remade to replace the white edge with orange)...


 

That would look amazing.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Feb 2013)

Svendo said:


> Ah I missed that you'd 'tricked' the brakes already.


 
Here's a picky of the brakes, they weigh 135g you can get lighter brakes but I was interested to see how full carbon calipers perform






Edit : changed picture for a nicer one


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2013)

Cracking bike Vengy. Those TRPs are nice and neat. Guess you are running tubs ?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

Pure bike porn.

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Cracking bike Vengy. Those TRPs are nice and neat. Guess you are running tubs ?


 
Yep Zipp 202 firecrest jobbys with ceramic bearings. I really like them, more then 303's
Tyres are the new S-Works Turbo 700x24c and they roll really well and are very grippy... better rolling resistance than a 23 but better areo than a 25. So far I'm liking them


----------



## Basil.B (3 Feb 2013)

I can't look at that bike without going green with envy!


----------



## Chrisz (5 Feb 2013)

Same brakes as I have  They look fantastic once ploished up!

I've had mine for a couple of years now and not had any issues - they certainly seem to be capable of slowing down my (considerable) bulk!


----------



## Mapster1989 (21 Feb 2013)

Just had confirmation that my Planet-X Pro Carbon will be ready for collection tomorrow so once I've received it I'll post some pics.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Just had confirmation that my Planet-X Pro Carbon will be ready for collection tomorrow so once I've received it I'll post some pics.


It's show us your carbon. Not tease us with your promises of carbon!! 

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Mapster1989 (21 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It's show us your carbon. Not tease us with your promises of carbon!!
> 
> Look forward to the pics.


Lmao. I do apologise. The wait will be over tomorrow.


----------



## Psyclist (22 Feb 2013)

Just bought a used but in VGC Ribble R872 frame for £250. Just need to get it delivered now. 

Not actual pic, but what they look like to those who don't know.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Feb 2013)

Finished build of R872 and reviewed the bike here. Spec and photos @link also.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2013)

That ^^^^ is sex on a stick.......


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Feb 2013)

Fit


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Feb 2013)

liking that a real lot Pedrosanchezo  Cracking looking bike, very understated, I'm envious


----------



## Psyclist (23 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> liking that a real lot Pedrosanchezo  Cracking looking bike, very understated, I'm envious


 
My build will be similar  But I won't copy Pedro too much. I'm thinking of a stealth look too. It'll most likely have FSA cranks and Microshift 2013 Arisis with 105 black mechs.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Feb 2013)

Looks great, would look better with SRAM Red though, would be a fair chunk lighter too.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Looks great, would look better with SRAM Red though, would be a fair chunk lighter too.


Yup i mentioned that in my review.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> liking that a real lot Pedrosanchezo  Cracking looking bike, very understated, I'm envious


Can do a swap for your S-works if you like?


----------



## ziggys101 (23 Feb 2013)

A fair swap pedro


----------



## shaun o'shea (26 Feb 2013)

Foghat said:


> Carbon fans not monitoring the 'winter hack' thread may be interested to see my recent post there:
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-winter-hack.83784/post-2261201


that is 1 beautiful bike mate


----------



## Hedgender (26 Feb 2013)

My first carbon love it it`s not perfect but it`s mine


----------



## Peteaud (26 Feb 2013)

Hedgender said:


> My first carbon love it it`s not perfect but it`s mine


 
Very nice, really want one of those myself.


----------



## Grayduff (26 Feb 2013)

Hedgender said:


> My first carbon love it it`s not perfect but it`s mine


I have one of those , had it two weeks now and like you i love it also..


----------



## teggs (26 Feb 2013)

I recently bought a Rose carbon Pro-SL 2000 through my works C2W.




DSC_0994 by _teggs, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/teggs/sets/72157632868367766/


----------



## Peteaud (26 Feb 2013)

teggs said:


> I recently bought a Rose carbon Pro-SL 2000 through my works C2W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice. Not overdone with a million stickers either.


----------



## redcard (26 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> It currently weights exactly 13lb (5.89kg) its got a bit of weight to come off as well.



That's pretty incredible for a Di2 build. Would you have a breakdown of the component prices? Would be interesting to see if any upgrades are within my price range!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Feb 2013)

redcard said:


> That's pretty incredible for a Di2 build. Would you have a breakdown of the component prices? Would be interesting to see if any upgrades are within my price range!


 
Messaged you


----------



## Psyclist (28 Feb 2013)

Got the R872  It's going to be a slow build and ready near the end of the year though. I'm building a Mercian Strada Speciale single speed project first.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Feb 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Got the R872  It's going to be a slow build and ready near the end of the year though. I'm building a Mercian Strada Speciale single speed project first.


With patience like that you should be a saint! If i didn't have mines built by that weekend i would have turned into Mr Grumpy.


----------



## Psyclist (28 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> With patience like that you should be a saint! If i didn't have mines built by that weekend i would have turned into Mr Grumpy.


 
It'll definitely be a game of patience, but so worth it in the end  The time is estimated, but I may get it built quicker. Only time will tell!


----------



## Foghat (1 Mar 2013)

This is a classic carbon-framed bike I'm selling over in the Classifieds:
TVT Carbone 92


----------



## Mallory (2 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Finished build of R872 and reviewed the bike here. Spec and photos @link also.


 
How easy was it to thread the cables through the frame??

Wouldn't getting the rear derailleur cable through with the cranks installed be a complete ass??

I do wish they did this in white or an internal cable version of the grand fondo


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Mar 2013)

Mallory said:


> How easy was it to thread the cables through the frame??
> 
> Wouldn't getting the rear derailleur cable through with the cranks installed be a complete ass??
> 
> I do wish they did this in white or an internal cable version of the grand fondo


I done all the cabling before the BB install. 
Last thing to be fitted was the crank.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (4 Mar 2013)

Finally finished!!!! weighing only 7.4kg!!


----------



## musa (4 Mar 2013)

Boy
That is nice


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2013)

^^^ wowow!!!


----------



## mark st1 (4 Mar 2013)

Thats damn sexy loving those rims


----------



## James D (4 Mar 2013)

Finally took the plunge and my n+1 arrived on Friday!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Mar 2013)

The foil is a great bike, really stiff and responsive.. great choice imho


----------



## redcard (4 Mar 2013)

The Foil 15 looks awesome. If there's any 2012 models still kicking around when my compensation comes through, then it's one of my top 3.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (6 Mar 2013)

That Foil is very nice, I have never seen a picture of one in flesh so to speak before, but I must say I really do like the look of it and in Silver as well. You are one lucky man James


----------



## James D (7 Mar 2013)

Cheers guys yes I'm very pleased with it. Fingers crossed the weather brightens up and I can get out for a ride this weekend!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The new olympic tarmac build is nearly finished, thought I would get some progress pictures up.. it comes in at 13lb with all components with a bit more weight to lose. I will post more pics when its done.
> Olympic S-Works Tarmac, Zipp 202 Firecrest with ceramic speed bearings, Zipp SLC2 Bars, Zipp Service Course Stem, S-Works Carbon Troupe Saddle, TRP Carbon Brakes, Di2 DuraAce with s-works 165mm carbon crank
> 
> I just love how few decals it has on the frame, why do manufacturers not realize how cool bikes look without being plastered in decals.
> ...


 
Did you take the decals off yourself? I'm looking to remove a few from my frame but I don't want to damage it/wreck the paint.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

Mista Preston said:


> Finally managed to complete the new build. Still needs a bit of work but its pretty much ready to ride.......
> 
> View attachment 16713


 
Are those wheels Dura Ace? Can't really tell!


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Did you take the decals off yourself? I'm looking to remove a few from my frame but I don't want to damage it/wreck the paint.


 
It was a frame for use in the Olympics, limited branding is allowed in the Olympics, hence limited branding on the frame.


----------



## addictfreak (7 Mar 2013)

James D said:


> Finally took the plunge and my n+1 arrived on Friday!



Love it!

A shop near me was knocking these out for £ 2200, unfortunately by the time I found out they had none left!


----------



## derrick (7 Mar 2013)

Am really loving that Cervelo.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (8 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> Am really loving that Cervelo.


 
thakyou!!!


----------



## Venod (8 Mar 2013)

Here's my Carbon


----------



## MissyR (10 Mar 2013)

^^^ That is gorgeous! I'm very jealous


----------



## 2wd (13 Mar 2013)

White Bar tape off,new red bar tape on


----------



## Cheshire Celt (13 Mar 2013)

Nice bike ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2wd (13 Mar 2013)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Nice bike ^^^^^^^^^


 
New red/black Schwalbe Ultremo's ZX HDs arrived,will be fitted when I can get round to it

Be good to see yours on here when its finished


----------



## Cheshire Celt (13 Mar 2013)

Tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## shaun o'shea (13 Mar 2013)

very nice bikes the planet x and the cube.


----------



## slowride (13 Mar 2013)

Nice Cube. I've got the 2012 GTC Pro :-)


----------



## shaun o'shea (14 Mar 2013)

My SCOTT CR1 PRO with its new group set on


----------



## Cheshire Celt (14 Mar 2013)

Well here it is now completed upgrades focus carbon wheels respoked black 3t carbon bars and seat post 3t stem fi zik saddle , new sram red 2013 enjoy the pics and


----------



## 2wd (14 Mar 2013)

^^^^what a waste of money


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2013)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Well here it is now completed upgrades focus carbon wheels respoked black 3t carbon bars and seat post 3t stem fi zik saddle , new sram red 2013 enjoy the pics and


 
Lovely looking bike but imho would look much better with black bar tape.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (14 Mar 2013)

Cheers gaz lol


----------



## Cheshire Celt (14 Mar 2013)

The shop had run out of black so taped it in red at the min will be black soon


----------



## 2wd (14 Mar 2013)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Cheers gaz lol


 
haha,looking great bud

Black bar tape though


----------



## Noodley (14 Mar 2013)

keep the tape as red!!


----------



## Mallory (15 Mar 2013)

shaun o'shea said:


> My SCOTT CR1 PRO with its new group set on



Never really been a "Scott" fan but that is quite lovely looking bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Mar 2013)

​​


----------



## shaun o'shea (15 Mar 2013)

Mallory said:


> Never really been a "Scott" fan but that is quite lovely looking bike


 
thank you,i love it.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (15 Mar 2013)




----------



## James D (15 Mar 2013)

Cheshire Celt said:


>


 That is very stealthy - nice!


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)

Black bikes just look so good!


----------



## Cheshire Celt (15 Mar 2013)

I have had the bike 7 months only thing left from when I bought it is the frame lol


----------



## NotFabian (16 Mar 2013)

Do you touch it repeatedly while lounging in your hot-tub?


----------



## monkeylc (16 Mar 2013)

NotFabian said:


> Do you touch it repeatedly while lounging in your hot-tub?


and the bike as well


----------



## Cheshire Celt (16 Mar 2013)

Pmsl very good guys


----------



## monkeylc (16 Mar 2013)

stunning bike mate


----------



## Cheshire Celt (16 Mar 2013)

Cheers lot of sweat tears and money gone into it . And after a hards days ride pop the lid and hit the tub with a cold beer lol


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2013)

Finally got me a bit of Carbon.




Am going to swop the bits of the Bianchi for now, then over the next couple of months update to Athena, then build the Bianchi up again, should keep me busy for a bit.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2013)

_Ooooft_, I do like that^


----------



## Cheshire Celt (16 Mar 2013)

Very nice buddy


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Mar 2013)

euanc said:


> Black bikes just look so good!



Agreed, it's definitely what I'm aiming for when I go carbon.


----------



## Mallory (16 Mar 2013)

I must be weird but I do not like cervelo frames!!!


----------



## Mallory (16 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Agreed, it's definitely what I'm aiming for when I go carbon.



Part of me wants a white bike for my next carbon. However after seeing how dirty my white hybrid gets in think ill stick to black.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (16 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> Finally got me a bit of Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what are you building your s2 up with then!!!


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> what are you building your s2 up with then!!!


Campagnolo veloce for the time being.


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2013)

Progress so far.


----------



## shaun o'shea (16 Mar 2013)

looking good


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> Finally got me a bit of Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that pretty pink bag contain a smoothing over gift for your wife?


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Does that pretty pink bag contain a smoothing over gift for your wife?


It was my wifes idea, she wants a white one now, but we are having trouble sourcing one, she is just as bad as me when it comes to bikes.


----------



## 2wd (17 Mar 2013)

Just put the Red and black Schwalbe Ultremo ZX HDs on to the new Pro-lite Bracciano's

Think that's it....for now


----------



## Foghat (18 Mar 2013)

Here's the carbon fibre progression of my Number 1 bikes.......

Number 1 bike 1989-1999 (reluctantly it is currently for sale HERE):






Number 1 bike 2013-
(more photos for those who might be interested HERE)






The Number 1 bike 1999-2013 was, however, (and inadvisedly given the dismal state of our roads) aluminium!


----------



## fungus (20 Mar 2013)

I've just rebuilt my old TCR. "Excuse the crappy camera phone photo"
Giant TCR frame & forks, ultegra groupo except 105 sti's, spesh seatpost, fizik aliante carbon saddle, fsa stem & bars with cinelli gel tape & mavic ksyrium elite wheels with pro 3 tyres.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

Fresh Today - had to flip the stem because they has set it up riser stylee and I switched the stock wheels for my Pro-Lites. It requires a tiny bit of tweaking and am waiting for new bottle cage and pedals. I just took it for a little test ride around the park... seems to run well enough


----------



## monkeylc (21 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fresh Today - had to flip the stem because they has set it up riser stylee and I switched the stock wheels for my Pro-Lites. It requires a tiny bit of tweaking and am waiting for new bottle cage and pedals. I just took it for a little test ride around the park... seems to run well enough


 
love it mate.
How much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gaz (21 Mar 2013)

Delicious!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fresh Today - had to flip the stem because they has set it up riser stylee and I switched the stock wheels for my Pro-Lites. It requires a tiny bit of tweaking and am waiting for new bottle cage and pedals. I just took it for a little test ride around the park... seems to run well enough


 
Can imagine it flies...


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2013)

Finally finished gave it a quick ride around the block to check it all out, a little adjustment on the front derrailier all good now, first time on a carbon bike and it felt so smooth, think the saddle may need a bit of adjustment, will have a proper ride the weekend, roll on Saturday.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> love it mate.
> How much if you don't mind me asking?


 
Cheers.

£1199 with Shimano RS10 wheels or something like that... they are hefty but probably good for commuting or such like.
I am planning on upgrading the chainset next but might keep the rest as-is for a while. It's 7.6kg without pedals so about 7.8 with and if I switch the chainset, should drop to around 7.5, which is ok for me


----------



## monkeylc (21 Mar 2013)

stunning bit of kit mate,me like but can't afford


----------



## Cheshire Celt (21 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Cheers.
> 
> £1199 with Shimano RS10 wheels or something like that... they are hefty but probably good for commuting or such like.
> I am planning on upgrading the chainset next but might keep the rest as-is for a while. It's 7.6kg without pedals so about 7.8 with and if I switch the chainset, should drop to around 7.5, which is ok for me


Sweet ride


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2013)

ahhh i hate you allll


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fresh Today - had to flip the stem because they has set it up riser stylee and I switched the stock wheels for my Pro-Lites. It requires a tiny bit of tweaking and am waiting for new bottle cage and pedals. I just took it for a little test ride around the park... seems to run well enough


Stem Slammed !


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

Nah - there's a spacer under the stem before the dome spacer. The dome can actually be removed to reveal a regular, slim top part of the headset. I may remove it and run with a single 10mm spacer on top of that. Didn't seem quite aero enough Today but that may have been because of the beast of a headwind that was howling through Richmond Park.


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2013)

You don't waste no time do you Ant?
I'm now looking at S2 frame


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

That Cervelo is lovely. I saw one in the flesh on Sunday. Very impressive!


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2013)

Yeah I'm seeing them for a grand...so may go away from the canyon idea


----------



## neilb1906 (22 Mar 2013)

My Giant Defy Advanced 2.


----------



## Noodley (30 Mar 2013)

musa said:


> Yeah I'm seeing them for a grand...so may go away from the canyon idea


 
I had thought for a couple of years that my next bike would be a canyon - but I don't think the options are as attractive as they were last year so have now asked for a quote for a Cervelo R3 build from the LBS.


----------



## ziggys101 (31 Mar 2013)

Nice pic after washing so thought i'd post

Canyon Aeroad CF 8 Di2


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> I had thought for a couple of years that my next bike would be a canyon - but I don't think the options are as attractive as they were last year so have now asked for a quote for a Cervelo R3 build from the LBS.


If my Cervelo is anything to go by you are gonna love it.


----------



## Nut E1 (31 Mar 2013)

Finally got my R872 out for a quick test spin yesterday!
A short 6 mile blast, 1 KOM and PR on Strava...
Back home to check all is still tight ready for a longer ride tomorrow morning.
Most bits are from my Boardman Team from last year, (wheels will be first to go - Zonda's hopefully, if i can get them past the wife!!!)
All the Boardman logo's are covered up with tape!


----------



## st.stazzz (3 Apr 2013)

ziggys101 said:


> Nice pic after washing so thought i'd post
> 
> Canyon Aeroad CF 8 Di2
> 
> View attachment 21214


 fantastic bike


----------



## st.stazzz (3 Apr 2013)

how much Canyon Aeroad cost?


----------



## redcard (3 Apr 2013)

st.stazzz said:


> how much Canyon Aeroad cost?



http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/series/aeroad-cf.html


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2013)

derrick said:


> If my Cervelo is anything to go by you are gonna love it.


 
I'll find out in a wee while, order placed about 15 mins ago


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2013)

My other half picked up her new Cube agree gtc race, had a little ride on it feels nice it's to small for me though. lol




She is looking forward to her first ride on it tomorrow, she is not sure about the saddle thou.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> I'll find out in a wee while, order placed about 15 mins ago


 
Oh you dirty boy.

Exactly what did you order, Noods?!


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Exactly what did you order, Noods?!


 
It was a bike ducky


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> It was a bike ducky


What colour ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> It was a bike ducky


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2013)

derrick said:


> What colour ?


 
Patience, patience...a pic will be posted.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2013)

derrick said:


> My other half picked up her new Cube agree gtc race, had a little ride on it feels nice it's to small for me though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fukin hel!


----------



## 2wd (13 Apr 2013)

Decided to change the saddle on the Agree as it was causing too much discomfort 

Trying the Rido RLt as it claims to reduce pressure as well as increasing performance,only done a few miles on it but it seems to relieve the pressure on said area 

Review here
http://road.cc/content/review/55376-rido-r-lt-

On the bike


----------



## Andy_G (13 Apr 2013)

My ride.


----------



## ianwoodi (13 Apr 2013)

my ride


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2013)

Not my bike, but starting a Show Us Someone Else's Carbon thread seemed a bit silly. Guess who the rider of this Madone is....


----------



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2013)

StuAff said:


> Not my bike, but starting a Show Us Someone Else's Carbon thread seemed a bit silly. Guess who the rider of this Madone is....


Is sexy to much. ?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (27 Apr 2013)

StuAff said:


> Not my bike, but starting a Show Us Someone Else's Carbon thread seemed a bit silly. Guess who the rider of this Madone is....


 
has to be the amazing Fabian Cancellara :P


----------



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2013)

Jens Voigt


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2013)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> has to be the amazing Fabian Cancellara :P



They're going to try and get him over for next year's. Seriously.


----------



## Rayvon (30 Apr 2013)

Here we go, just moved up to carbon today. Only had a quick blast but im impressed.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2013)

Rayvon said:


> Here we go, just moved up to carbon today. Only had a quick blast but im impressed.


 
Nice....Very nice.... but get rid of the awful wheel reflectors.


----------



## Rayvon (30 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice....Very nice.... but get rid of the awful wheel reflectors.


Yep theyre gone with the pedals.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2013)

Rayvon said:


> Yep theyre gone with the pedals.


 

You going to chop the steerer too?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

Rayvon said:


> Yep theyre gone with the pedals.


 
Phew 
Nice bike mate


----------



## Phil485 (1 May 2013)

Just joined the carbon club, hoping to get a quick blast round the block this evening!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

^^ WOW.. lovely..me like!


----------



## benb (1 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (1 May 2013)

Just curious, what shifters with the red paddle?


----------



## Dave Crampton (1 May 2013)

My new Audax bike. Dolan had one frame in my size and it wasn't painted to I chose black ....
Also it now has my dynamo wheel and lights on and the bagman and Carradice. With that saddle too its probably as heavy as the (bare) steel bike it replaced.


----------



## benb (1 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Just curious, what shifters with the red paddle?


 
Actually the red is a sticker showing the adjustment screws. This was taken on the day I got it, so hadn't removed the sticker yet.
The shifters are SRAM Rival.


----------



## flatflr (5 May 2013)

My new LOOK 586 (stem in Sportive position)


----------



## mark st1 (5 May 2013)

Thats rather tasty


----------



## flatflr (5 May 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Thats rather tasty


 
Thanks. Needs some blue, thinking bar tape, saddle, seat, tyres and maybe cables.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2013)

flatflr said:


> Thanks. Needs some blue, thinking bar tape, saddle, seat, tyres and maybe cables.


 
Please allow me to recommend* B**lue Eleganza Bar Tape & Vittoria Rubino Tyres*


----------



## flatflr (5 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Please allow me to recommend* B**lue Eleganza Bar Tape & Vittoria Rubino Tyres*


 
Like your style sir


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2013)

flatflr said:


> Like your style sir


 

Then may I also recommend Hope products.
Especially their seat post clamps, bar ends, bottom bracket and spacers.


----------



## flatflr (5 May 2013)

But I'm not painting myself blue


----------



## ziggys101 (7 May 2013)

Now with added Carbon


----------



## Rob3rt (7 May 2013)

Very nice! Could do without the Shimano chainset though


----------



## VamP (7 May 2013)

Keep the chainset, but ditch the wheel decals.

Good looking Aeroad. I admit Canyon bias though.


----------



## ziggys101 (7 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Keep the chainset, but ditch the wheel decals.
> 
> Good looking Aeroad. I admit Canyon bias though.


No way, I like the decals :-)


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Keep the chainset, *but ditch the wheel decals.*
> 
> Good looking Aeroad. I admit Canyon bias though.


 
Indeed.. will look really ace if they were ditched.


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2013)

New Zipp 202's just been delivered. Going on the Cervelo.


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2013)

For some reason when I upload a pic from my iPad it's upside down. Strange.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 May 2013)

You will love the 202's I run them on my Tarmac and rate them so so highly. They are so good that I no longer run my Zipp 303's at all  amazing wheels


----------



## redcard (7 May 2013)

ziggys101 said:


> Now with added Carbon
> 
> View attachment 22952


 
Did you remove all the Canyon decals?


----------



## ziggys101 (7 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Did you remove all the Canyon decals?


No its the swiss edition where the Canyon trademark is owned by someone else so its just decal'ed AEROAD


----------



## derrick (7 May 2013)

jayonabike said:


> New Zipp 202's just been delivered. Going on the Cervelo.
> 
> View attachment 22958
> 
> View attachment 22959


We need a pic of them on the bike


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 May 2013)

ziggys101 said:


> Now with added Carbon
> 
> View attachment 22952


 
Could i have a moment with your bike?


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2013)

Nice Zipps, Jay! I was on their website at lunchtime, salavating over 202's and 303's. The clasic white decals are pro - much prefer them to beyond black... good choice


----------



## ziggys101 (7 May 2013)

Steady Pedro your 872 will get jealous


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 May 2013)

ziggys101 said:


> Steady Pedro your 872 will get jealous


Was actually thinking of a little menage et trois.


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2013)

jayonabike said:


> New Zipp 202's just been delivered. Going on the Cervelo.
> 
> View attachment 22958
> 
> View attachment 22959


 
Lush rims not sure about the carpeted ceiling though that must be an 80's Huggy Bear kinda thing.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> I'll find out in a wee while, order placed about 15 mins ago


Have you got your Cervelo yet? Pics?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 May 2013)

Cleaned the venge and tarmac today, took the first pics of them together.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 May 2013)

Was size frames? Saddles look too low prefer seeing loads of seatpost!


----------



## mark st1 (12 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Cleaned the venge and tarmac today, took the first pics of them together.
> 
> View attachment 23195


 
Me likey ive gotta bike you can clean if your interested MATE


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Was size frames? Saddles look too low prefer seeing loads of seatpost!


 
They are 52 frames, with 90mm stems and fit me perfectly. Im quite short in the leg as well. They are super comfortable and I can ride all day in the drops unlike many people with loads of seat post showing.
I'm not to bothered about seeing loads of seat post but I hate seeing stems which are not slammed (still have to cut the steerer tube on the tarmac) so each to their own

Having said that, Mark Cavendish's OPQ Venge which features the same stem as myself does not show vast amounts of seat post either so I am in good company.  All the fast kids run low saddles, don't you know 

*Cav's Venge*





*My Venge*


----------



## mark st1 (13 May 2013)

Cav runs Sram Red cos he knows whats what .


----------



## VamP (13 May 2013)

ziggys101 said:


> No way, I like the decals :-)


 
There was a lad racing in the Lotus Cycle League last week on an Aeroad just like that - was it you?


----------



## ziggys101 (13 May 2013)

VamP said:


> There was a lad racing in the Lotus Cycle League last week on an Aeroad just like that - was it you?


Nope


----------



## sep1988 (14 May 2013)

The all new Giant Envie..


----------



## Carbon (14 May 2013)

sep1988 said:


> The all new Giant Envie..


Someone put your front forks on the wrong way round  LOL !!!

OK so it's supposed to be like that but it made me laugh, easily amused.............

Nice, hope it rides well!


----------



## spooks (14 May 2013)

Todays purchase:


----------



## Neilwoo123 (14 May 2013)

New toy for the summer!  Waited nine weeks for it and its got to go back because one of the decals is on upside down and it will drive me up the wall


----------



## goody (15 May 2013)

Which decal, the one on the bottom of the front wheel?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 May 2013)




----------



## Carbon (15 May 2013)

Neilwoo123 said:


> New toy for the summer!  Waited nine weeks for it and its got to go back because one of the decals is on upside down and it will drive me up the wall
> 
> Can we have a picture of the offending decal please


----------



## Mike! (15 May 2013)

Rayvon said:


> View attachment 22605
> Here we go, just moved up to carbon today. Only had a quick blast but im impressed.


OVAL wheels


----------



## Manguish (15 May 2013)

Nice. I almost bought the cube before buying my supersix.

Where'd you get the stickers done?


----------



## Vandiesel (15 May 2013)

TCR C3


----------



## Neilwoo123 (15 May 2013)

@ Carbon Yes its this one! :-( I'm not a happy bunny

@ Goody no its not the one on the bottom of the wheel buddy lol

I did get to go out on it today for the first time and wow is the best word to describe how it rides and responds. My other bike is also a Bianchi its a Via Nirone and the difference it outstanding!


----------



## Carbon (16 May 2013)

Neilwoo123 said:


> View attachment 23340
> 
> 
> @ Carbon Yes its this one! :-( I'm not a happy bunny
> ...



Hmmmm, annoying, maybe you could negotiate a nice discount keep the bike and console yourself that you're riding something unique :-)


----------



## Rayvon (16 May 2013)

Mike! said:


> OVAL wheels



Nah, theyre still round. Wheels are smooth, not heard much about Oval prior but they seem ok.


----------



## VamP (16 May 2013)

Neilwoo123 said:


> View attachment 23340
> 
> 
> @ Carbon Yes its this one! :-( I'm not a happy bunny
> ...


 

See I'd keep that - I like my bikes a bit different from the rest.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 May 2013)

Maybe you can take a hair dryer to it and remove that sticker, and some more of the over zelous branding while you are at it.


----------



## Vandiesel (17 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They are 52 frames, with 90mm stems and fit me perfectly. Im quite short in the leg as well. They are super comfortable and I can ride all day in the drops unlike many people with loads of seat post showing.
> I'm not to bothered about seeing loads of seat post but I hate seeing stems which are not slammed (still have to cut the steerer tube on the tarmac) so each to their own
> 
> Having said that, Mark Cavendish's OPQ Venge which features the same stem as myself does not show vast amounts of seat post either so I am in good company.  All the fast kids run low saddles, don't you know
> ...


----------



## Vandiesel (17 May 2013)

This has just got me at semi stage! And made me feel a whole lot better too.. Just slammed my stem and bars and lowered my perch!
Faaanks.


----------



## redcard (17 May 2013)

Is the 'big stem' thing cycling's penis replacement?


----------



## Vandiesel (17 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Is the 'big stem' thing cycling's penis replacement?


I'm not sure as I'm a newbie


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Is the 'big stem' thing cycling's penis replacement?


 
No but you can judge a man by the size of his stem..... I'm not bragging or anything but the Zipp SL145 on my Venge is huge


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They are 52 frames, with 90mm stems and fit me perfectly. Im quite short in the leg as well. They are super comfortable and I can ride all day in the drops unlike many people with loads of seat post showing.
> I'm not to bothered about seeing loads of seat post but I hate seeing stems which are not slammed (still have to cut the steerer tube on the tarmac) so each to their own
> 
> Having said that, Mark Cavendish's OPQ Venge which features the same stem as myself does not show vast amounts of seat post either so I am in good company.  All the fast kids run low saddles, don't you know
> ...


 Hey when did you edit that and add pics?!!  Cav's a Sprinter, spends most of his time in the Grupetto when the road points up... 

Jokes aside it still looks nice just prefer a bit more seatpost


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Hey when did you edit that and add pics?!!  Cav's a Sprinter, spends most of his time in the Grupetto when the road points up...
> 
> Jokes aside it still looks nice just prefer a bit more seatpost


 
Lol did it when you were not looking.. told you guys with short seat posts are fast 

Anyway your views are fair, I would rather us have differences as It makes cycling and bikes a little more interesting. Ultimately it would be boring if all bikes were the same.
Not to mention I'm happier suggesting your wrong than admitting I'm a little stumpy in the legs


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Lol did it when you were not looking.. told you guys with short seat posts are fast
> 
> Anyway you views are fair, I would rather us have differences as I makes cycling and bikes a little more interesting. Ultimately it would be boring if all bikes were the same.
> Not to mention I'm happier suggesting your wrong than admitting I'm a little stumpy in the legs


Was going to say you must have the same stature as the mighty Cav but thought better of it lol. I prefer your one to Cavs but like the look of the one he got presented with today


----------



## redcard (17 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Is the 'big stem' thing cycling's penis replacement?



Doh!

I meant seat post


----------



## Sittingduck (17 May 2013)

Shirley it's just for aerodynamic reasons.


----------



## Neilwoo123 (17 May 2013)

Carbon said:


> Hmmmm, annoying, maybe you could negotiate a nice discount keep the bike and console yourself that you're riding something unique :-)


 
Ha if only that was the case, I've had a call off Bianchi in Italy about this and the Uk importer and my local shop and their not prepared to offer any form of discount! They want it back apparently and it will be scrapped!


----------



## Neilwoo123 (17 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Maybe you can take a hair dryer to it and remove that sticker, and some more of the over zelous branding while you are at it.


 
Ha ha,

We obviously like different kinds of bikes then from that comment. It's what makes us unique tho.
The sticker is applied under the lacquer on Quality frames  so it cant just be removed or re branded like some stuff out there!  lol


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2013)

derrick said:


> We need a pic of them on the bike



Here you go.

Picture taken halfway up Ivinghoe beacon on my ride after work today. First ride on them since I got them, due to decorating and crap weather which has meant I haven't rode them till today.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2013)

That's better
Looking good


----------



## Rob3rt (18 May 2013)

Neilwoo123 said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> We obviously like different kinds of bikes then from that comment. It's what makes us unique tho.
> *The sticker is applied under the lacquer on Quality frames*  so it cant just be removed or re branded like some stuff out there!  lol


 

That's why I said maybe  Although a lacquered sticker isn't a trait of a quality bike. It is a trait of a bike where the manufacturer wants to make sure their name stays put. Which I don't mind, if they agree to do their part and keep it tasteful!


----------



## fossala (18 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Which I don't mind, if they agree to do their part and keep it tasteful!







Like this? Every tube the can fit it on!


----------



## redcard (18 May 2013)

I don't mind logos so much, but long head tubes make me want to puke. Seriously.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 May 2013)

fossala said:


> Like this? Every tube the can fit it on!


 
Forget the bike frame, Lightweight wheels (despite being excellent wheels, some of the best) have the shittiest logo going, straight out of Microsoft Word, yet they insist on putting it on each wheel 8 times (4 times on each side).


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 May 2013)

If ever there was a wheel that needed the sticker taken off it.. Lightweight hits the spot.


----------



## Chrisz (20 May 2013)

sep1988 said:


> The all new Giant Envie..


 Is that red or pink?


----------



## VamP (20 May 2013)

fossala said:


> Like this? Every tube the can fit it on!


 
Who cares when the bike's that good. 

You can get the stealth version if it is a problem for you.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (20 May 2013)

Chrisz said:


> Is that red or pink?


 
its orange :P


----------



## 2wd (22 May 2013)

Decided to change the saddle on the Cube Agree and put one of my favourite's on....The SDG Bel Air


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2013)

Doesn't that furniture get soggy, when it rains? Looks a bit classy for outdoor use 

Nice bike!


----------



## 2wd (22 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Doesn't that furniture get soggy, when it rains? Looks a bit classy for outdoor use
> 
> Nice bike!


 
Haha,no its outdoor furniture and the cushions are waterproof but we put them away if there's signs of rain......which is pretty much every other day!


----------



## Vandiesel (23 May 2013)

Lovely looking bike that


----------



## 2wd (23 May 2013)

Vandiesel said:


> Lovely looking bike that


 
Thank you


----------



## swiftylee (23 May 2013)

It's a start


----------



## sep1988 (24 May 2013)

Chrisz said:


> Is that red or pink?


 
Ummm.. more orangy pink (there is probably a proper name for the colour but I'm yet to find out )


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Ummm.. more orangy pink (*there is probably a proper name for the colour but I'm yet to find out* )


 

Salmon?


----------



## sep1988 (24 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Salmon?


 
Getting there although I'd say too dark for salmon - possibly closer to coral


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2013)

A fairly crap pic of my new carbon bike, taken last night after it's first short ride


----------



## VamP (25 May 2013)

Noodley said:


> A fairly crap pic of my new carbon bike, taken last night after it's first short ride


 

Ahh Noodley, you've gone for the R3! I thought you was getting the Ultimate SLX. Pretty similar frames, that's looking good that is. Need to slam the stem 

Can't tell what gruppo that is, but if you're like me it's the Centaur


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 May 2013)

Second photo of it in here, but now with added carbon-ness.


----------



## Breedon (26 May 2013)

Not sure if i like the pond more than the bike how many gallons is the pond?
Oh and yea i do like the bike


----------



## zigzag (26 May 2013)

finished building my ss bike today, lovely ride


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 May 2013)

Breedon said:


> Not sure if i like the pond more than the bike how many gallons is the pond?
> Oh and yea i do like the bike


 
Its about 3700, about 4 foot deep plus 18 inches above the wall. We used to have a traditional 4 bay filter with a vortex but a garden re-design meant changing that to a nexus.

It was built in 2001 and took 4 skips. Some of the fish were in the smaller pond and are getting on to 15 years old, 3 of them are goldfish!

The inhabitants are friendly... and always hungry!

This was just after the few windy days, so the surface is a bit dirty.



Sorry if thi has gone a bit off topic, but the fish are carbon (based life forms!)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 May 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> Its about 3700, about 4 foot deep plus 18 inches above the wall. We used to have a traditional 4 bay filter with a vortex but a garden re-design meant changing that to a nexus.
> 
> It was built in 2001 and took 4 skips. Some of the fish were in the smaller pond and are getting on to 15 years old, 3 of them are goldfish!
> 
> ...



That is awesome


----------



## PaulSecteur (27 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That is awesome



Most koi are eazily trained to be hand fed. Im sure the big one has figured out how to get at my jaffa cakes!!!


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

nice bike


----------



## Boyfrom64 (29 May 2013)

Paul, would I be right in thinking that you had your Secteur before your Roubaix and how different do you find the ride is between the two?


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 May 2013)

Boyfrom64 said:


> Paul, would I be right in thinking that you had your Secteur before your Roubaix and how different do you find the ride is between the two?


 
I still have it now, and its a cracking bike. I use the secteur for commuting and wet weather (as it has guards) and the Roubaix for Best.

Which one will be best for you is something you will need to decide for yourself. If you intend to commute then the secteur has rack mounts, the guards would fit either as they clip on to an attachment that you fit behind the brake calipers. Also, being ali I think it would be a bit hardier in the rough and tumble of the bikeshed.

If you are after a sportive bike then the Roubiax is better. Its not something you will notice on a 10 mile test ride but it is less tiring as the miles roll on.

That's said, the secture is a very capable mile-muncher and I found that one of the specialized Pave seatpost helped remove some more road buzz, and if you can get one the new seatpost does provide even more cushioning. (I have one on the Roubaix and have used it on the secteur too - a noticeable improvement in comfort but are in short supply. Link: http://www.specializedconceptstore....ts/road seat post/COBL GOBL-R Carbon Seatpost )

So, to answer your question... despite them being the same geometry the roubaix is easily the better bike. Smoother, feels more planted (using the same wheel and tyre combo) and less tiring.

If you can afford itand plan on doing distance then the Roubaix is worth the extra. If you are commuting up to 20 miles each way with occasional longer rides then the Secteur would easily do that, especially with a pave or Cobl-gobl-r seatpost.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (30 May 2013)

Paul,
I already own a Secteur so I know exactly what you talk about with regards to it being a very capable mile-muncher; I did not know about the specialized Pave seat post, which is something I will look into because I have already been thinking about getting a carbon seat post to help reduce some of the road buzz.
The reason why asked about what difference you found in riding the Secteur and the Roubaix, is that I am looking at getting a carbon bike and was interested to hear the thoughts of someone who has one, especially when you also have the aluminium version as well. Two other bikes that I like the look of and want to consider are the Willier Izoard XP and the Ribble Gran Fondo.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 May 2013)

I have no experience of the other 2 you mention, but if you like your secteur you will love a Roubaix.

I was concerned about having 2 such similar bikes, but they are different enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jun 2013)

Boyfrom64 said:


> Two other bikes that I like the look of and want to consider are the Willier Izoard XP and the Ribble Gran Fondo.



Willier had a fork recall on the XP recently and I don't think they handled it as well as they could have. They listed numbers of the effected bikes and repaired the issue with no compensation to the customer.
Specialized by contrast had a fork recall and although they knew the frame number range decided to inspect all bikes of the models from that year just to make certain. They also gave owners 100 quid compensation no matter if the bike had issues or not as a way to appologize for the inconvenience caused. I was also offered a loan bike while mine was being inspected.
I think not enough people think about service and support behind products but for me its a major consideration.


----------



## derrick (2 Jun 2013)

Updated pic, added a bit more carbon in the way of new cranks and a lighter saddle, have been using a fizik saddle for a while, but a guy i know lent me a specialized toupe, did a few miles on it on saturday morning, bought one saturday evening, did 60 miles on it today could of carried on riding all day, would definitely recommend this saddle.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (3 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I think not enough people think about service and support behind products but for me its a major consideration.


 
An interesting point of view and I applaud Specialized for the approach they took. in fact a great number of companies could learn from this example.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Jun 2013)

A lot of people dismiss Specialized as "a faceless American brand".

However, during my time loitering around concept stores I have seen faulty items brought back and replaced or refunded with no fuss, the advice they give is generally spot on and they will get you a demo bike.

There may be more exotic bikes, but if Im dropping big money then support on my doorstep (Birmingham and Stafford) counts for a lot to me.


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Jun 2013)

Fresh from the bike shop and up on the stable yard my new Cinelli Saetta, still awaiting its proper wheels after a bit of a mix up but here it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Fresh from the bike shop and up on the stable yard my new Cinelli Saetta, still awaiting its proper wheels after a bit of a mix up but here it is.


Very nice. You are obviously very flexible  Think my back would break all together with that drop!


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very nice. You are obviously very flexible  Think my back would break all together with that drop!


 
The angle of the photo exaggerates it a bit, but although the bars are lower than my Sara the hoods are at the same height and the drops are much shallower. (I have controlled my urge for inappropriate flexabilty comments)


----------



## Breedon (9 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> Updated pic, added a bit more carbon in the way of new cranks and a lighter saddle, have been using a fizik saddle for a while, but a guy i know lent me a specialized toupe, did a few miles on it on saturday morning, bought one saturday evening, did 60 miles on it today could of carried on riding all day, would definitely recommend this saddle.


 

Very very nice loving Cervelo right now, might be the new bike for next year.


----------



## derrick (9 Jun 2013)

Breedon said:


> Very very nice loving Cervelo right now, might be the new bike for next year.


There is nothing that rides as nice, trouble is when i stop at cafe's for a coffee i have to fight my way through the drooling crowds to get back on it.


----------



## deanbmx (22 Jun 2013)

My new planet x


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Jun 2013)

My new TT bike.....






Built using a mix of new and spare parts:
Planet-X Stealth TT Frame, fork & seatpost
Deda Stem
Profile bars and extentions
Shimano DA Brake levers and shifters
Shimano DA cranks 53/39
Shimano DA Cassette 12-25
KMC X10-SL chain
Speedplay Zero pedals
Fizik Arione Tri2 saddle
Shimano Ultegra Mechs
Shimano 105 brakes with swissstop green pads
Mavic Carbone SL wheelset with powertap Pro
Vittoria Open Corsa CX tyres with latex tubes

Not ridden a TT bike before but I'm really loving this bike, it's seriously fast. In time will save up for a disc and an 80mm front wheel. Stack will get lowered eventually once I've fine tuned the position.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Jun 2013)

My Tarmac has now got S-Works Carbon cranks, Carbon Spider and Carbon Ring Gears, Look Titanium and Carbon Keo2 Max... shedding that weight


----------



## mark st1 (24 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My Tarmac has now got S-Works Carbon cranks, Carbon Spider and Carbon Ring Gears, Look Titanium and Carbon Keo2 Max... shedding that weight


 
Is that a Sram chain you have there ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Jun 2013)

Its a SRAM Red Chain catcher.. The chain is Shimano Dura-Ace with KMC quick link


----------



## Carbon (25 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My Tarmac has now got S-Works Carbon cranks, Carbon Spider and Carbon Ring Gears, Look Titanium and Carbon Keo2 Max... shedding that weight


 
Whoa, those are some skinny looking chain rings, I hope they're a lot stiffer than they look?


----------



## VamP (25 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> Updated pic, added a bit more carbon in the way of new cranks and a lighter saddle, have been using a fizik saddle for a while, but a guy i know lent me a specialized toupe, did a few miles on it on saturday morning, bought one saturday evening, did 60 miles on it today could of carried on riding all day, would definitely recommend this saddle.


 
Looking good. There's Centaur FD and RD with red detailing that would go a treat with that finish. Oh and Hope anodized jockey wheels.

And if I wanted to be picky I'd say ditch the saddle bag and cut your steerer 
And if I wanted to be really picky, I'd say ditch the valve caps and align your tyres properly.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jun 2013)

Carbon said:


> Whoa, those are some skinny looking chain rings, I hope they're a lot stiffer than they look?


The chain rings are surprisingly stiff, I'm very impressed with them


----------



## simgsxr (25 Jun 2013)

My ride for the last 18 months


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jun 2013)

simgsxr said:


> My ride for the last 18 months


 

That is spanking gorgeous mate ! Loving that seat tube.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fresh Today - had to flip the stem because they has set it up riser stylee and I switched the stock wheels for my Pro-Lites. It requires a tiny bit of tweaking and am waiting for new bottle cage and pedals. I just took it for a little test ride around the park... seems to run well enough


 
Time for a slight update, I think. Collected from the LBS this afternoon after finally getting round to organising the fitting of my new chainset. I had 'issues' with the wheels and have just put on some new Planet X Model B 2.0 (aka AL30). Other changes include more practical colour bar tape and hoods 






Next on the agenda will be a new rear mech (possibly Force, as I don't think I can stretch to Red), and possibly carbon bars, stem and full carbon seat post. Long term, I have delusions of grandeur and favour ZIPP Firecrest 404's but my Bank Manager is unlikely to share my viewpoint.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2013)

That's a lovely looking bike @Sittingduck


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jul 2013)

Nice bike SD


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Time for a slight update, I think. Collected from the LBS this afternoon after finally getting round to organising the fitting of my new chainset. I had 'issues' with the wheels and have just put on some new Planet X Model B 2.0 (aka AL30). Other changes include more practical colour bar tape and hoods
> 
> 
> Next on the agenda will be a new rear mech (possibly Force, as I don't think I can stretch to Red), and possibly carbon bars, stem and full carbon seat post. Long term, I have delusions of grandeur and favour ZIPP Firecrest 404's but my Bank Manager is unlikely to share my viewpoint.


Nice bike! I raced someone on one not so long ago, when I say raced I mean I kept up with him in his draft!

I really like the Supersix Evo but my debit card and I are wimps.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Nice bike! I raced someone on one not so long ago, when I say raced I mean I kept up with him in his draft!
> 
> I really like the Supersix Evo but my debit card and I are wimps.


 
Thx - perhaps it was me 
I very nearly ordered an Evo frameset but just couldn't justify spending and additional 300 for F&F with no components, over the Supersix. FWIW it rides real nice - test ride one!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2013)

@Sittingduck
Lovely bike.. looks much better with the black bartape and hoods.
Why the change of crankset though?


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @Sittingduck
> Lovely bike.. looks much better with the black bartape and hoods.
> Why the change of crankset though?


 
Thx!
Just an upgrade that I had planned since the beginning ;-) Shaves approx. 300g off the weight of the bike and adds a little touch of luxury


----------



## tincaman (3 Jul 2013)

Scott CR1 SL, just built up from a new frameset, most parts from my old CR1, but new cranks and brakes
Its a 52cm, small, I am 5-7
Full 105 except crank, which is Ultegra
Ritchey pro seat post
Conti Gp4000 with latex inners
RS80 wheelset
Weight 17.5lb


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jul 2013)

Those are 2 damn sexy machines there  Loving the Black look


----------



## Kevin Airey (3 Jul 2013)

Didn't realise there was a place to upload pictures of our carbon bikes and not seen any Orbea's on the pages, popular bike here in Spain, obviously.

Here is my Orbea Orca only equipped with 105 but changed wheels to Zonda's, been a great bike even better after a bike-fit in February this year. Born again biker back after 25 years and been riding on the road for 6 months this time around...

Sorry it's not a great pic!


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jul 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> Didn't realise there was a place to upload pictures of our carbon bikes and not seen any Orbea's on the pages, popular bike here in Spain, obviously.
> 
> Here is my Orbea Orca only equipped with 105 but changed wheels to Zonda's, been a great bike even better after a bike-fit in February this year. Born again biker back after 25 years and been riding on the road for 6 months this time around...
> 
> ...


 

If thats the surroundings you cycle in your not going to be very popular on here lol . Nice bike that and an awesome view


----------



## Kevin Airey (4 Jul 2013)

Unfortunately this is where I have to cycle.

Seriously does have its downsides though. I live on the Marbella coast and the winds through the Straits of Gibraltar can be horrific and when it rains well anyone that has lived in a hot/tropical country knows it really bounces down.

Not to mention now having to contend with the sun every day with temperatures into the high 30's/low 40''s.

Yep sure is tough :-)


----------



## Kevin Airey (4 Jul 2013)

This morning in Istan near Marbella.


----------



## Chris.IOW (5 Jul 2013)

Finally taken the plunge to carbon, my new Basso Laguna. Got her today and had a quick spin and as happy as when I tried one, first proper ride on Sunday...can't wait.


----------



## Broadside (5 Jul 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> View attachment 25648



Is that photo in Puerto Sotogrande?


----------



## Kevin Airey (5 Jul 2013)

dmoran said:


> Is that photo in Puerto Sotogrande?



It is mate, yes!


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2013)

Here's my 2012 Scott Foil 15, love it!


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2013)

Awesome handlebars 
What about the rest of it?


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2013)

Di2 aswell im going for Ultegra


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2013)

Full pic taken before changing the bars + stem and installing the bottle cages.
And yes Ultegra Di2 as included in the stock version, well pleased with it. Thinking of upgrading the wheels one day...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jul 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Di2 aswell im going for Ultegra


 

Don't you dare,  You are officially banned from Di2 unless I spec everything


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Don't you dare,  You are officially banned from Di2 unless I spec everything


 

lol noooooooooooo i was guessing what set up Nico had on his Scott. I noticed the internal wiring grommits and that and was hoping he didnt have a fugly external battery for you to comment on. I was wrong lol

And i wouldnt be adverse to trying out DA this side of xmas when bambino is done and dusted


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Jul 2013)

I am ridding the world of fugly batteries one bike at a time.. lol


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2013)

So we should now call you Batt-man


----------



## Gage (10 Jul 2013)

My tri bike. I don't ride it much since I got into mountain biking but I did get a great deal on it.


----------



## James D (14 Jul 2013)

Nico said:


> View attachment 25954
> Here's my 2012 Scott Foil 15, love it!


 
Hi Nico - love the handlebars, what are they?


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2013)

James D said:


> Hi Nico - love the handlebars, what are they?



It's and old FSA Carbon Pro model from 2007. I took it from my previos bike, traditional shape rather than compact but still does its job!


----------



## earth (15 Jul 2013)

2009 Orbea Orca

Ultegra 6700 group
Reynolds 32 tubular wheels
Veloflex Carbon tubs
Speedplay Zero pedals
Specialized Toupe saddle
Easton EC90 seatpost
FSA Compact Wing bars


----------



## pplpilot (16 Jul 2013)

Some great bike p0rn in this thread, thought id throw my keys in the bowl. 

Kuota Kharma Evo, SRAM Force, Gipiemme Techno 1.55 Light Deda bars/stem


----------



## Carbon (16 Jul 2013)

Loving the Orbea and the Kuota, great pics!
"Earth" What sort of pressure do you run your tubs at?


----------



## earth (16 Jul 2013)

Currently about 105 front 110 rear - same as clinchers. I have tried higher at 120 but not lower yet. I read up on it on the vittoria site and for my weight thats what they suggest.


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)

My 1.5m long 26.5mm diameter carbon tube (roll wrapped) for a project i'm currently working on.


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Aug 2013)

Not only is the Kuota a great bike, its an excellent photo too. People would pay good money for photos like that.


----------



## Kevin Airey (7 Aug 2013)

Changed my Orbea Orca for another one this time an SLI2.

Now need some 40/50mm carbon wheels.


----------



## carlton88 (15 Aug 2013)

I seem to have accidentally deleted a previous snap of my Time 'Edge First' carbon, so here's another.


----------



## toptom (15 Aug 2013)

My SCOTT CR1


----------



## toptom (18 Aug 2013)

tincaman said:


> Scott CR1 SL, just built up from a new frameset, most parts from my old CR1, but new cranks and brakes
> Its a 52cm, small, I am 5-7
> Full 105 except crank, which is Ultegra
> Ritchey pro seat post
> ...


Nice CR1


----------



## alans220 (18 Aug 2013)

Hi, not sure what happened to my post above.
Tried to post a pic of my new frame, my first build for many years!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/82425024@N06/with/9463282099/
Scott CR1 Pro
No other components yet, going to be a slow build!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

alans220 said:


> Hi, not sure what happened to my post above.
> Tried to post a pic of my new frame, my first build for many years!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/82425024@N06/with/9463282099/
> Scott CR1 Pro
> No other components yet, going to be a slow build!


 


You don't have enough posts to upload pics.


----------



## alans220 (18 Aug 2013)

Ah, ok, will post pics again at a later date, only just joined this great group, been lurking for ages. Have learnt lots already, very excited to have a road bike again!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2013)

alans220 said:


> Ah, ok, will post pics again at a later date, only just joined this great group, been lurking for ages. Have learnt lots already, very excited to have a road bike again!


 


Good stuff, and welcome aboard.
Doesn't take many posts before you can upload pics.


----------



## Darwin (18 Aug 2013)

Here's my custom build 

Generic China frame
Campagnolo Centaur Red gruppo
3T/Fizik components
Campy Khamsin wheelset
The picture itself was taken on the archipelago trail which was a natural sequel to the EuroVelo 10 route we were on.


----------



## VamP (19 Aug 2013)

Darwin said:


> Here's my custom build
> 
> Generic China frame
> Campagnolo Centaur Red gruppo
> ...


 
Nice bike and a great pic, but hate the pedals


----------



## Powely (11 Sep 2013)

Thought it was about time I posted a pic of mine.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2013)

^^^^^^ Thats rather nice !


----------



## tiswas-steve (12 Sep 2013)

Loving the Cube, Powely mate, keep the faith !!


----------



## fossala (12 Sep 2013)

Powely said:


> Thought it was about time I posted a pic of mine.


Look at how flat it is there.


----------



## tjcafferkey (13 Sep 2013)

Thought I might as well post a picture of mine seeing as I spend my time gawping at everyone else's.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> Thought I might as well post a picture of mine seeing as I spend my time gawping at everyone else's.




Nice, what is it? Chinarello?


----------



## tjcafferkey (13 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice, what is it? Chinarello?


Yeah got both frame and wheels from Carbonzone


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> Yeah got both frame and wheels from Carbonzone




Got to love the stealthy no logo look.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2013)

Now i've got carbon wheels can i post it on here too


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2013)

jowwy said:


> Now i've got carbon wheels can i post it on here too




Of course... sans frame of course


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> Yeah got both frame and wheels from Carbonzone


 

It would appear you have kept it to near the radiator


----------



## tjcafferkey (13 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> It would appear you have kept it to near the radiator


Haha just for photo purposes, otherwise it had it's special place next to the sofa.


----------



## gaz (13 Sep 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (14 Sep 2013)

How do you pre-load the headset with those Gaz?


----------



## gaz (14 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> How do you pre-load the headset with those Gaz?


This video probably explains in better than I can, or maybe not. Basically the screw clamps something into place and that keeps the load on the bearings, meaning you can make adjustments to your stem without having to reload the bearings.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVHiQSnrq0o


----------



## alans220 (14 Sep 2013)

Still a way to go






Exciting times ahead, my first build for a long time.
Should be ready for Spring!

al


----------



## BSRU (14 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> Thought I might as well post a picture of mine seeing as I spend my time gawping at everyone else's.



I saw the Pinarello equivalent earlier today, 4 grand in the sale, although it was Di2.


----------



## tjcafferkey (14 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> I saw the Pinarello equivalent earlier today, 4 grand in the sale, although it was Di2.


I probably spent 1,200 pounds overall on that bike so not bad really!


----------



## Peteaud (14 Sep 2013)

Happy with it so far although the tyres are not to my liking (no feel to them)


----------



## Ben M (14 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> I probably spent 1,200 pounds overall on that bike so not bad really!


What's the weight like on these Chinese frames? What size is your frame and how much does the frame/bike weigh?


----------



## redcard (14 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Happy with it so far although the tyres are not to my liking (no feel to them)



Looks good, though I would get rid of the nasty looking bottle and at least one of the bags!


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Happy with it so far although the tyres are not to my liking (no feel to them)


A thing of Beauty


----------



## Jonbek (14 Sep 2013)

My Cannondale supersix 105, apologies for the poor photo. Can't help thinking I'd have been better with a 52 rather than 54 but I enjoy riding it.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Sep 2013)

redcard said:


> Looks good, though I would get rid of the nasty looking bottle and at least one of the bags!



The bags dont bother me but i agree 100% on the bottle.

Having said that if i organised the saddle bag and binned some of the crap i cart about i could probably do away with the front bag.

Note to self when its raining - sort out bike bag


----------



## BSRU (15 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> I probably spent 1,200 pounds overall on that bike so not bad really!


That is a bargain


----------



## sackville d (15 Sep 2013)

My Planet X RT58 with 7700 cranks Ultegra group with PX 52 clinchers.I love how the cranks contrast with the frame. This bike was an exercise in scratching an itch and so the n+1 demons have been bannished.......for now


----------



## tjcafferkey (15 Sep 2013)

sackville d said:


> My Planet X RT58 with 7700 cranks Ultegra group with PX 52 clinchers.I love how the cranks contrast with the frame. This bike was an exercise in scratching an itch and so the n+1 demons have been bannished.......for now
> View attachment 29264



Very nice, love the use of white against black on it.


----------



## sackville d (15 Sep 2013)

tjcafferkey said:


> Very nice, love the use of white against black on it.


Thanks tj,do you mean the stem?Accident, they just didn`t have it in plaine carbon so white it was.Looks well tho.

Or did you mean the background in the shot? Again, accident,thats where it is parked at work.


----------



## Mattonsea (15 Sep 2013)

My Pride and joy in Bretagne.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Sep 2013)

Just over 2 months ago I bought a Wilier Izoard XP with Ultegra and FSA groupset for the princely sum of £1500. I loved it. It got me out doing the miles. I upgraded the wheels from the standard Shimano RS30 to ultegra wheels which were a little stiffer, but also a little lighter (they looked cool as well!) and fitted a charge spoon saddle, but other than that it was standard. Took me a while to get used to the shape of the bars and after a while I cut the fork stem down so there was not so much pertruding above the top of the bar clamp.









I did London velodrome to Manchester velodrome in 18 hours on it, a total of 210 miles with no problems at all, it was great fro distance work. I did over 2000 miles in 2 months on it and then last week I went into the back of a van parked in a cycle lane while doing 27mph. My fault, I was head down in the rain. Unfortunatley the frame didnt come out of it too well!

Doesnt look too bad here!




But...












I am hoping to get another one though my insurance as I really liked the bike and it is not a bike you see very often.


----------



## Mattonsea (16 Sep 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> Just over 2 months ago I bought a Wilier Izoard XP with Ultegra and FSA groupset for the princely sum of £1500. I loved it. It got me out doing the miles. I upgraded the wheels from the standard Shimano RS30 to ultegra wheels which were a little stiffer, but also a little lighter (they looked cool as well!) and fitted a charge spoon saddle, but other than that it was standard. Took me a while to get used to the shape of the bars and after a while I cut the fork stem down so there was not so much pertruding above the top of the bar clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 God I feel sick looking at , thank god for insurance.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Sep 2013)

My face didnt do too well either! I was wearing a helmet although I do not believe they are very good as an impact stopper in this case it has stopped me from getting more cuts on the top of my head, you can see where my helmet stops!


----------



## Mattonsea (16 Sep 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> My face didnt do too well either! I was wearing a helmet although I do not believe they are very good as an impact stopper in this case it has stopped me from getting more cuts on the top of my head, you can see where my helmet stops!


 Owwww


----------



## Basil.B (16 Sep 2013)

Ouch! 
Bad luck.


----------



## kipster (16 Sep 2013)

Had this a couple of months, not as stealth like as most but I like a bit of bling 






I've changed the tyres as the stock ones had issues with splits and it's got some bottle cages now.


----------



## toptom (16 Sep 2013)

kipster said:


> Had this a couple of months, not as stealth like as most but I like a bit of bling
> 
> View attachment 29382
> 
> ...


 nice bike


----------



## redcard (20 Sep 2013)

My new Canyon CF SLX Di2. Thank you Mr Insurance Company!

Still to sort out the spacers. Will do that after I've been for a test ride.


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

Scott CR1 SL

XL Scott CR1 SL Frame 58cm
Shimano Ultegra and 105 transmission
Deda Zero 100 stem and seatpost
Zipp Service Course SL bars
Specialized Toupe saddle
H Plus Son rims, Novatec hubs, CX-Ray spokes
Michelin Pro 4 SC tyres


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Scott CR1 SL
> 
> XL Scott CR1 SL Frame 58cm
> Shimano Ultegra and 105 transmission
> ...




That looks soooo nice..looks fast just standing there..


----------



## alans220 (26 Sep 2013)

Finished today, ride tomorrow!


----------



## toptom (26 Sep 2013)

Two very nice Scott CR1s


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That looks soooo nice..looks fast just standing there..


 I can confirm that is a quick bike.  Don't ask him about speed wobbles at 40 to 50 mph though


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Scott CR1 SL
> 
> XL Scott CR1 SL Frame 58cm
> Shimano Ultegra and 105 transmission
> ...



Looks great on the most part, but the chainset costs you at least 7.4 style points!  Shimano need to sort it out and make some nicer looking chainsets!


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I can confirm that is a quick bike.  Don't ask him about speed wobbles at 40 to 50 mph though



Lies! I seem to have problems in the high 30s too


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Looks great on the most part, but the chainset costs you at least 7.4 style points!  Shimano need to sort it out and make some nicer looking chainsets!



Yeah, it's not pretty, but neither am I! The build was done on the cheap, otherwise it would be sporting Chorus...

It's also my first compact and that was difficult to stomach.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Yeah, it's not pretty, but neither am I! The build was done on the cheap, otherwise it would be sporting Chorus...
> 
> *It's also my first compact and that was difficult to stomach*.



A COMPACT....ORIGAMIST!!! ...


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2013)

God knows what you chainset fascists would make of my dog's dinner. Dura-ace double, with Centaur gruppo, SRAM Red brakes, Easton front wheel and PT A23 rear. Reading that even I am horrified, but it rides like a friggin dream!


----------



## User6179 (27 Sep 2013)

alans220 said:


> View attachment 29942
> 
> 
> Finished today, ride tomorrow!


 
Just watch out in the wet, those tyres are quite slippery even at slow speeds!


----------



## alans220 (27 Sep 2013)

Hi Eddy,

Thanks, I have heard both good and bad about these tyres, will be aware of what you say.
My LBS are selling them for 39.99 each.
Had a quick ride today, a few adjustments, and all good, think I am going to enjoy this bike!

Al


----------



## 2wd (28 Sep 2013)

I'll add mine in here as well now

Canyon Aeroad CF7.0 Di2

Changed the saddle to a Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow,a little heavier than the standard one but much more comfy
Also put on some Ultegra 6700 carbon SPD-SL pedals and Planet X Ti skewers with carbon levers

Loving this bike,good looking,easy to ride and of course quite quick as well


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2013)

Is that a Canyon ^ I can't seem to tell..


----------



## 2wd (28 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Is that a Canyon ^ I can't seem to tell..



Damn,some of the stickers have fell off


----------



## Powely (29 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> Look at how flat it is there.



Haha it is quite flat there...but there's hills not too far away for when you're feeling gutsy!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Sep 2013)

my ribble r872; toray 800 monocoque frameset, full campagnolo centaur red/black groupset and deda finishing kit with campagnolo vento reaction wheelset.


----------



## fossala (29 Sep 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my ribble r872; toray 800 monocoque frameset, full campagnolo centaur red/black groupset and deda finishing kit with campagnolo vento reaction wheelset.


Don't you feel presure on your hands with the saddle at that angle?


----------



## Jon89 (29 Sep 2013)

This is an ex-demo bike from epic cycles that I just won on ebay, will be going to collect on tuesday 





Will be changing to 50mm carbon wheels with michelin pro4s


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2013)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my ribble r872; toray 800 monocoque frameset, full campagnolo centaur red/black groupset and deda finishing kit with campagnolo vento reaction wheelset.



*rubs thighs*


----------



## Jonbek (30 Sep 2013)

My cannondale supersix 105 with Deda superzero seatpost, deda stem and rs80 wheels. Tiagra 12-30 cassette because I am a pussy, just wanted to see if it would fit which it does well. Finished off with a girly water bottle.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Oct 2013)

I replaced this:







With this today:


----------



## Sillyoldman (1 Oct 2013)

Nice. How did you bust the old one. Looks scary.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Oct 2013)

Not as scary as my face! Went through the back of a minibus at 27mph according to my garmin.


----------



## Sillyoldman (2 Oct 2013)

Ouch, glad you are ok (makes assumption due to new bike purchase).


----------



## Trickedem (26 Oct 2013)

My new Trek Domane 4.5. Strictly for high days and holidays, when the weather is nice and the roads are dry. Well that is what I said today before taking it on a ride and getting it filthy dirty and soaking wet.


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Oct 2013)

I thought the Domane was an all weather, all road bike.
Get out there you wuss; it'll relish being dirty.
I love those bikes.

.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Nov 2013)

That's the initial pic after the built. He has quite a few upgrades since then...


----------



## Proto (5 Nov 2013)

've been riding this to work a few days a week recently. Not really by choice but circumstance has meant it's my only working bike at the moment (two daughters have stolen two bikes, one for uni, another to leave at the park & ride, another bike is in bits awaiting reassembly, I haven't quite got round to ordering my Tifosi CK7, etc etc.)

Anyway, there you go, a Pinarello Dogma 2 with Super Record EPS and Ksyrium ES wheels. And yes, I know it needs a clean.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Nov 2013)

This thread has got me wishing it was Summer again, already...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Nov 2013)

Love EPS.. That is a serious slick group set imho


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (6 Nov 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> This thread has got me wishing it was Summer again, already...



Not long now.. Not long!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Nov 2013)

My first taste of carbon on her maiden voyage this morning.

Cube Agree GTC Pro with a mix of 105 & Ultegra, feels a bit nicer than my triban 3!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> My first taste of carbon on her maiden voyage this morning.
> 
> Cube Agree GTC Pro with a mix of 105 & Ultegra,* feels a bit nicer than my triban* 3!



That's not hard...

Nice looking bike..


----------



## mark st1 (17 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's not hard...



Take it you haven't had a result on the waiting list yet then


----------



## Adam Parker (23 Nov 2013)

My Planet X XLS XC Adam


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Nov 2013)

My self built TT bike. Snap taken at the recent ride like a pro event, with some bloke from SKY TV or something...must get him round to have a look at the dish on my roof.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Nov 2013)

Like that indeed.


----------



## DooDah (27 Nov 2013)

My new Cube Agree GTC SLT, full Ultegra groupset


----------



## JonF (1 Dec 2013)

Not the best photo, but this is my nearly finished new build, new rims to follow and few other tweeks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

Hint of what is ready later today for me.




















S-Works Cavendish Venge, SRAM 22 hydro rim brakes, zipp bars and stem, zipp 808 firecrest tubs running sworks 24c tyres and Cavendish hubs. Carbon cranks and spider, ceramic speed bearings everywhere.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Dec 2013)

That looks quick even without a rear wheel!

Head tube looks huge, any chance of some more pics once the build is finished?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

I will get some more pics up soon as its done, and better one's which are not taken with a rubbish phone.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I will get some more pics up soon as its done, and better one's which are not taken with a rubbish phone.


Looks like you were shaking like an excited thing, Paul! Go for it! (But don't drop it!!!)  Does it come with batteries?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Looks like you were shaking like an excited thing, Paul! Go for it! (But don't drop it!!!)  Does it come with batteries?



Lol.. No batteries required for this one, its built for hills.
I probably was shaking, the bike has been a nightmare to get all the bits. SRAM recalled the brakes and much. Zipp called back the hubs... Only thing not recalled at some point was probably the bar tape, so looking forward to riding it after seeing parts coming and going for a couple of months


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

The graphics on the wheels...
But each to their own. 
The rest of the bike looks fab.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The graphics on the wheels...
> But each to their own.
> The rest of the bike looks fab.



The graphics admitedly don't look right in the picture for some reason, but in real life they look great, the sgreen stripe on the frame is lighter and the graphics on the wheels darker. The zipp graphics have Cav's signature on them.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The graphics admitedly don't look right in the picture for some reason, but in real life they look great, the sgreen stripe on the frame is lighter and the graphics on the wheels darker. The zipp graphics have Cav's signature on them.



I take your word for it.
By why the different colours on the 2 wheels.
Just doesn't look right.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I take your word for it.
> By why the different colours on the 2 wheels.
> Just doesn't look right.



Not stickered up the back wheel yet... I have a choice of seven sets of decals, so am not sure which ones I will stay with yet.
Plenty of time to change my mind, but the pictures make it certainly look odd.
The thing is I do not recall noticing the massive difference when I was with the bike, so it may not be there in real life (or i may be blind) 

I'm hoping its like my Tarmac which looks different in pictures to real llife


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not stickered up the back wheel yet... I have a choice of seven sets of decals, so am not sure which ones I will stay with yet.
> Plenty of time to change my mind, but the pictures make it certainly look odd.
> The thing is I do not recall noticing the massive difference when I was with the bike, so it may not be there in real life (or i may be blind)
> 
> I'm hoping its like my Tarmac which looks different in pictures to real llife




Black decals on black rims.. that'll work


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Black decals on black rims.. that'll work



If it looks like that in real life, and I missed it it may just end up that way  (black on black)
Mind you with all the delays the bike has had I'm happy to forgive a few sins as I just want to ride the damn thing.
I can fix everything in the new year.


----------



## LutherB (7 Dec 2013)

Looks real sweet, want to see it all together & out on the road - as you do no doubt!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Dec 2013)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> View attachment 31859
> 
> 
> That's the initial pic after the built. He has quite a few upgrades since then...


Oh my! Totally gorgeous.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Dec 2013)

DooDah said:


> My new Cube Agree GTC SLT, full Ultegra groupset
> View attachment 33252



I really really like that! Want!


----------



## Basil.B (8 Dec 2013)

Not bad,  with envy! 
_Christmas has come early Mr Haematocrit_


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Dec 2013)

Some more pictures, just waiting for the Cavendish saddle.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2013)

Sorry Mr H, still not liking the Zipp logo's... but my opinion means bugger all ...
Look forward to copping a feel of it though.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Dec 2013)

Think its starting to look OK now.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry Mr H, still not liking the Zipp logo's... but my opinion means bugger all ...
> Look forward to copping a feel of it though.



Still appreciate the honesty though, and I'm glad we all have different tastes, be boring if we were all the same.
Anyway we know you tin loving types are devients


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Dec 2013)

The hydro brakes are really trick though, I'm liking them


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Dec 2013)

SRAM?! Looking forward to the review on the SRAM Red, is it for matching Cav's bike or a shift away from electronic? Nice bike, liking the Gloss finish never will I buy a lacquered exposed carbon bike again I like a decent shine and polish on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> SRAM?! Looking forward to the review on the SRAM Red, is it for matching Cav's bike or a shift away from electronic? Nice bike, liking the Gloss finish never will I buy a lacquered exposed carbon bike again I like a decent shine and polish on a Sunday afternoon!



To be honest I was interested in the hydro brakes and was offered frame number two so decided to build it similar to Cav's bike (he runs 10 speed SRAM) the electronic stuff currently is not moving forward, its stalled a little and the hydro just brought out the geek in me.
The colour is a really dark metal flake green, looks black in pictures but its not.. Its really interesting finish and one which seems to devide opinion


----------



## mark st1 (9 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Some more pictures, just waiting for the Cavendish saddle.
> 
> View attachment 33967
> View attachment 33968
> ...



Sexy as fark man ! Not quite a Triban 3 but keep saving up and you will get there.


----------



## 2wd (10 Dec 2013)

About as "Stealth looking" as I think my Canyon Aeroad will go 

Black Selle Italia C2 Gel flow seat and black bar tape










As she was


----------



## SWSteve (10 Dec 2013)

@2wd nice looking bike, what is it?


----------



## 2wd (10 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @2wd nice looking bike, what is it?



Its a Canyon Aeroad CF7.0 Di2.....to be precise


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @2wd nice looking bike, what is it?



If you look very carefully, you might just be able to spot a small, unobtrusive reference to 'Canyon' on the frame. Easily missed though, tbf... 

Looks good though - good setup too...


----------



## 2wd (10 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> If you look very carefully, you might just be able to spot a small, unobtrusive reference to 'Canyon' on the frame. Easily missed though, tbf...
> 
> Looks good though - good setup too...



Damn,thought I'd managed to cover them all up !


----------



## SWSteve (10 Dec 2013)

@2wd it's a bloody gorgeous bike, lovely choice.


----------



## 2wd (10 Dec 2013)

Thank you Steve

I must admit it brings a little tingle to my bits when I look at it


----------



## gds58 (13 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Lol.. No batteries required for this one, its built for hills.



Really?? It's a beautiful bike and will be an absolute stunner to ride but the venge is never ever going to be a bike for hills or as a climbers bike. Especially not with those Zipps on it! That is most definitely a fast flatland bike (hence why Cavendish rides one very similar to this) I sell these in my shop and I would never recommend one for somebody wanting a bike for hills and climbing, that's where the S-Works Tarmac comes into play. It doesn't detract from the fact that it's going to be a sublime bike to ride though and will certainly give you an exciting ride every time. Bet you're hoping for some nice dry days to try it out soon!! Personally I'd change the Zipp decals for either green ones or stealthy black ones.
Have fun.


----------



## gds58 (13 Dec 2013)

Out of interest, which of the Specialized concept stores did you get it from?


----------



## gds58 (13 Dec 2013)

This is my latest ride. Got this direct from Wilier, it's one of their ex-show bikes and in this colourway/groupset, isn't available in this country. Since taking this pic' I've upgraded it to Record groupset.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Dec 2013)

gds58 said:


> Really?? It's a beautiful bike and will be an absolute stunner to ride but the venge is never ever going to be a bike for hills or as a climbers bike. Especially not with those Zipps on it! That is most definitely a fast flatland bike (hence why Cavendish rides one very similar to this) I sell these in my shop and I would never recommend one for somebody wanting a bike for hills and climbing, that's where the S-Works Tarmac comes into play. It doesn't detract from the fact that it's going to be a sublime bike to ride though and will certainly give you an exciting ride every time. Bet you're hoping for some nice dry days to try it out soon!! Personally I'd change the Zipp decals for either green ones or stealthy black ones.
> Have fun.



The bike was not really built for hills, I have an olympic editon Di2 sl4 tarmac for that 
There is a bit for the comment which is not apparent, I also own a sworks Di2 venge which can be seen in my album and after preaching to everyone about the virtues of Di2 I did not plug my seat post battery in correctly and I got stuck in a big gear on a bigger hill until such time that I could remove my seat post and address the issue.... So I am forever tormented about this by others, the reference 'this was made for hills' was simply stating I had no battery to lose on this.. 

Battery gate as its called can be read about here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sunday-london-ride.47966/post-2183061


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Dec 2013)

gds58 said:


> This is my latest ride. Got this direct from Wilier, it's one of their ex-show bikes and in this colourway/groupset, isn't available in this country. Since taking this pic' I've upgraded it to Record groupset.
> View attachment 34243


I'd look good on that. Just saying....................


----------



## Peteaud (13 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Some more pictures, just waiting for the Cavendish saddle.
> 
> View attachment 33967
> View attachment 33968
> ...



Holy mother of all things holy that is 100000% pure stunning bike porn.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Dec 2013)

What he said ^^^^^^^^ Wowser.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Dec 2013)

And sorry but knowing Mr H's bikes i am guessing this one weighs in at around 6-6.5kg's. Give me a shot of this bike an i'll show you it can climb!! In fact Mr H is a born whippet, he will show you. 

Change the wheels and the rest is fully adjustable. What is not suitable for a climber?


----------



## Peteaud (13 Dec 2013)

I want to see it finished in all its glory when it is finished.

I did see a Cav frame in the flesh earlier this year and it is stunning.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys, really appreciated


----------



## gds58 (13 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The bike was not really built for hills, I have an olympic editon Di2 sl4 tarmac for that
> There is a bit for the comment which is not apparent, I also own a sworks Di2 venge which can be seen in my album and after preaching to everyone about the virtues of Di2 I did not plug my seat post battery in correctly and I got stuck in a big gear on a bigger hill until such time that I could remove my seat post and address the issue.... So I am forever tormented about this by others, the reference 'this was made for hills' was simply stating I had no battery to lose on this..
> 
> Battery gate as its called can be read about here
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sunday-london-ride.47966/post-2183061


Ha ha, sorry about that, I had no idea of the reference to your unfortunate misfortune, now your comments all make perfect sense! Your Tarmac sounds like another beautiful bike and perfect for those more demanding rides! It's so nice to have that kind of choice for your rides. I bet you've probably bought the new Evade helmet as well just to complete the picture!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Dec 2013)

Yep I have the evade  its a great helmet


----------



## topcat1 (13 Dec 2013)

battery gate


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Dec 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> I replaced this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the GTR didnt last long. Managed 6 weeks, 1155 miles before it was stolen while locked to a lamp post, while I had a cafe break in Blackpool. Wilier No2 has been replaced with Wilier No3. A GT with Ultegra DI2 fitted. The bike is fitted with all the lights etc as my main commuting bike at the moment while a sort out a suitable replacement. My insurance company must really love me, not looking forward to next years premiums. I feel as though I am single handedly keeping Wilier in business this year, 3 bikes in 5 months.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Dec 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> Well the GTR didnt last long. Managed 6 weeks, 1155 miles before it was stolen while locked to a lamp post, while I had a cafe break in Blackpool. Wilier No2 has been replaced with Wilier No3. A GT with Ultegra DI2 fitted. The bike is fitted with all the lights etc as my main commuting bike at the moment while a sort out a suitable replacement. My insurance company must really love me, not looking forward to next years premiums. I feel as though I am single handedly keeping Wilier in business this year, 3 bikes in 5 months.



That's a thing of beauty. To preserve it I suggest a better lock or more salubrious cycling locations.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Dec 2013)

AndyRM said:


> That's a thing of beauty. To preserve it I suggest a better lock or more salubrious cycling locations.


Both!


----------



## Peteaud (27 Dec 2013)

Freshly Tapped and new Fizik Aliante Kium saddle.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2014)

Fresh off of its first commute in biblical rain and wind, taken with my crappy phone camera. Saddle needs levelling a bit and going to be lowering the stem steadily over the next month or so.

Cannondale Supersix Evo Red 2014


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jan 2014)

Cable housing on the rear brake could do with being shortened a bit I think


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Cable housing on the rear brake could do with being shortened a bit I think


Yeah and the front brake at the front, the hazards of buying from online stores. Will sort it out over the next few days was desperate to get out on it, plus not over keen on my Specailized saddle but the standard one was not very comfortable. Plus they failed to set up the FD without any chain rub.. Still got interest free credit and 10% off which no one else was offering.

The other strange thing was advertised as a compact, arrived with a 53/39 and at the bottom of the box there was a compact set of chain rings in a jiffy bag.


----------



## Carbon (6 Jan 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Fresh off of its first commute in biblical rain and wind, taken with my crappy phone camera. Saddle needs levelling a bit and going to be lowering the stem steadily over the next month or so.
> 
> Cannondale Supersix Evo Red 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Peteaud (6 Jan 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Yeah and the front brake at the front, the hazards of buying from online stores. Will sort it out over the next few days was desperate to get out on it, plus not over keen on my Specailized saddle but the standard one was not very comfortable. Plus they failed to set up the FD without any chain rub.. Still got interest free credit and 10% off which no one else was offering.
> 
> The other strange thing was advertised as a compact, arrived with a 53/39 and at the bottom of the box there was a compact set of chain rings in a jiffy bag.



Some of the higher spec Cannondales come with both as standard, like yours.

Very nice as well.


----------



## Breedon (18 Jan 2014)

I've just seen a cervelo s2 in leisure lakes my god is it sexy hell of a lot nicer in real life, I envy you if you have a cervelo.


----------



## Chrisz (20 Jan 2014)

I have a Specialized Venge, full Di2, Roval wheeled bike in my loft at present 

Unfortunately, it's not mine  I am "looking after it" (hiding it from his Mrs) for a few weeks! LOL


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2014)

Pearson Pave, now with red hoods


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Jan 2014)

That looks good Vickster.

Did I read somewhere that you switched from Shimano to SRAM because your hands are quite small ?
If so, how has that worked out ?

.


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> That looks good Vickster.
> 
> Did I read somewhere that you switched from Shimano to SRAM because your hands are quite small ?
> If so, how has that worked out ?
> ...



I have always had SRAM on the Pearson, but I had a Giant Avail with Tiagra until recently. I could never brake effectively from the hoods as the Shimano shape / fatness of the hoods doesn't suit my hands. About to build a Genesis Equilibrium with SRAM rival. Having test rode a stock one with 105 and almost going straight through a red light, made it an easy decision to avoid Shimano, SRAM hoods are slimmer and more shapely so just work for me. The Genesis will also get cross brakes for extra security in traffic.

The hybrid has SRAM too!


----------



## Andrew Br (26 Jan 2014)

Thanks for that.
My GF has the same issue; she can't brake effectively enough from the Shimano hoods on her bike.
I think a look at SRAM (possibly followed by a raid on the piggy-bank) might be in her near future ................

.


----------



## Globalti (26 Jan 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Well the GTR didnt last long. Managed 6 weeks, 1155 miles before it was stolen while locked to a lamp post, while I had a cafe break in Blackpool. Wilier No2 has been replaced with Wilier No3. A GT with Ultegra DI2 fitted. The bike is fitted with all the lights etc as my main commuting bike at the moment while a sort out a suitable replacement. My insurance company must really love me, not looking forward to next years premiums. I feel as though I am single handedly keeping Wilier in business this year, 3 bikes in 5 months.



You casually admit that you left a valuable and eye-catching bike attached to a lamp post in Blackpool? Sorry my friend but I can't let that pass without comment - quite simply you must be either off your chump or fabulously wealthy. Did you actually lock it up then leave it out of sight? Blackpool being the chav scum capital of northern England it was certain to disappear as soon as the spotter got on his phone to his mate with the cutters. Why on Earth would you even want to stop in Blackpool when you are surrounded with the most beautiful cycling country in Britain? With a bike like that you are in easy reach of places like Chipping and Dunsop Bridge or even up the coast at Pilling or Knott End where your bike stands some chance of not being nicked outside the cafe. 

_*Wanders off in despair* _


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Thanks for that.
> My GF has the same issue; she can't brake effectively enough from the Shimano hoods on her bike.
> I think a look at SRAM (possibly followed by a raid on the piggy-bank) might be in her near future ................
> 
> .


Or just fit her cross lever brakes. I used those instead, the hoods for riding the bike


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Jan 2014)

Globalti said:


> You casually admit that you left a valuable and eye-catching bike attached to a lamp post in Blackpool? Sorry my friend but I can't let that pass without comment - quite simply you must be either off your chump or fabulously wealthy. Did you actually lock it up then leave it out of sight? Blackpool being the chav scum capital of northern England it was certain to disappear as soon as the spotter got on his phone to his mate with the cutters. Why on Earth would you even want to stop in Blackpool when you are surrounded with the most beautiful cycling country in Britain? With a bike like that you are in easy reach of places like Chipping and Dunsop Bridge or even up the coast at Pilling or Knott End where your bike stands some chance of not being nicked outside the cafe.
> 
> _*Wanders off in despair* _


My other half ( a local) says I am too trusting and it would seem that way. Maybe I am just not used to the Northern way of life where you dont seem to be able to leave anything, anywhere without at least 3 armed guards and a couple of dogs as well.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Jan 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> My other half ( a local) says I am too trusting and it would seem that way. Maybe I am just not used to the Northern way of life where you dont seem to be able to leave anything, anywhere without at least 3 armed guards and a couple of dogs as well.



Are you a time traveller from the 1950s?


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Jan 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Maybe I am just not used to the Northern way of life where you dont seem to be able to leave anything, anywhere without at least 3 armed guards and a couple of dogs as well.



Not just northern, that armed guard and dogs applies to this area too.

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.503684,-2.002945&spn=0.395815,0.795135&t=h&z=11

However, when Im in London I will always leave my Ferarri unlocked with the roof down...


----------



## PLuKE (30 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Some more pictures, just waiting for the Cavendish saddle.
> 
> View attachment 33967
> View attachment 33968
> ...



Lovely, now the brake pads push onto the carbon? I know carbon is strong, but.....

How does this work, and if that just pure carbon?

Luke


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2014)

PLuKE said:


> Lovely, now *the brake pads push onto the carbon?* I know carbon is strong, but.....
> 
> *How does this work*, and if that just pure carbon?
> 
> Luke



Yes

Friction


----------



## Dusty Bin (30 Jan 2014)

PLuKE said:


> and if that just pure carbon?


 'Pure' carbon would be something like anthracite -as opposed to carbon fibre reinforced plastic - which is what the rims are made of.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2014)

My new flying machine - looks so fast


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jan 2014)

That looks special... Rocking the 202s already!

All set for a good weekend sportive


----------



## jowwy (31 Jan 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> That looks special... Rocking the 202s already!
> 
> All set for a good weekend sportive


hoping to fit ultegra di2 to it - but swmbo is reisting


----------



## Andrew Br (31 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> Or just fit her cross lever brakes. I used those instead, the hoods for riding the bike




I don't think that cross-levers are going to get a look in (and I have to say that I'm glad  ).
I'll suggest investigating SRAM and let her take it from there.

.


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2014)

I wouldn't be without them myself on the regular use bike  Then I typically ride in a LOT of traffic


----------



## Andrew Br (31 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> ...... I typically ride in a LOT of traffic



She doesn't, this is her "big" ride bike so braking isn't that frequent but, when it's required, it's usually from high speeds and therefore is extremely important .
Currently she has to descend very cautiously with her (tiny) hands gripping the levers from the drops.
I don't mind waiting for her going uphill but it gets a bit frustrating on the downs and on an undulating, windy road I end up, literally, miles ahead because I can adjust speed more easily into bends and then get up rises more quickly.

That's not to say that she's a bad descender; when we first started riding together we toured Spain and she was on her MTB (hydraulic discs, flat bars); she was right on my wheel on all the downhills .

.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Mar 2014)

My new to me bike  Raleigh Militis 3 all on cycle2work lol


----------



## 2wd (21 Mar 2014)

Just fitted some new Planet X 52mm wheels
Only tried them for a few miles but they seem to do the job ok


----------



## Adam1965 (21 Mar 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## young Ed (22 Mar 2014)

this thread is dangerous! i think i may have droooooled a fair bit as well!
Cheers Ed


----------



## shortone (24 Mar 2014)

My Planet X N2A now with the as ordered 11-28 cassette and a KMC X11SL chain. They do the chain in black but I wasnt prepared to pay the extra just for black.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Mar 2014)

prefer a gold chain to a black one in fact when I replace the one on my Raleigh it will be gold


----------



## young Ed (24 Mar 2014)

shortone said:


> My Planet X N2A now with the as ordered 11-28 cassette and a KMC X11SL chain. They do the chain in black but I wasnt prepared to pay the extra just for black.
> 
> View attachment 40695
> View attachment 40696
> ...


black bar tape and you're on a winner mate! 
anyway great bike and looks great too!
Cheers Ed
P.S anyone think i'm using too many exclamation marks recently? i think i do!  oops there i go again!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Mar 2014)

yep ditch the white bar tape


----------



## l4dva (24 Mar 2014)

Nah.... keep the white bar tape and ditch the black saddle for a white one


----------



## Carbon (3 Apr 2014)

New year - New wheels First ride last weekend with the Mavic Ksyrium SLS fitted, loved them!
Got some 25mm Schwalbe Ultremo ZX on order this week so hopefully will be enjoying the extra comfort next weekend........


----------



## Stu Smith (13 Apr 2014)

Went out on the Ribble for the first time this year today, hope



my winter stead is away now until November..


----------



## LimeBurn (13 Apr 2014)

Stu Smith said:


> Went out on the Ribble for the first time this year today, hope
> View attachment 42205
> my winter stead is away now until November..


Always liked the Gran Fondo. Nice bike.


----------



## J4MIE_P (14 Apr 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Always liked the Gran Fondo. Nice bike.



Same here 
Lovely bike. Thought about white headset spacers?


----------



## Stu Smith (15 Apr 2014)

Thought about white headset spacers?[/QUOTE]

Now you've got me thinking


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Apr 2014)

Stu Smith said:


> Thought about white headset spacers?



Now you've got me thinking [/QUOTE]

do one red, one white, one black -- Stripey


----------



## Carbon (15 Apr 2014)

Carbon said:


> New year - New wheels First ride last weekend with the Mavic Ksyrium SLS fitted, loved them!
> Got some 25mm Schwalbe Ultremo ZX on order this week so hopefully will be enjoying the extra comfort next weekend........
> View attachment 41455



Now with added Ultremo  3 x Strava PB's on the first ride on one of my regular routes in damp windy conditions, on a Sunday morning, with a bit of a hangover (nothing unusual about that)! 
So the whole wider tyres are better hype from my experience seems true, also a very grippy, confidence inspiring plush ride. Love these tyres!!!


----------



## Shaun Robinson (15 Apr 2014)

My rose Xeon carbon all over spacers break levers gear shifters too much to post all pics lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Apr 2014)

geezo clean that chain its filthy


----------



## Shaun Robinson (15 Apr 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> geezo clean that chain its filthy


I have just bought a chain cleaner was not sure when to use it only done about 300 miles on bike I'll do it tomorrow something to look forward too


----------



## LimeBurn (16 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> I have just bought a chain cleaner was not sure when to use it only done about 300 miles on bike I'll do it tomorrow something to look forward too


You use it when it looks dirty  or if you're anal like me if its mildly non-shiny.


----------



## Big Nick (16 Apr 2014)

My new bike, ready for its first trip in the morning (after the pedals finally arrived!!)


----------



## disabledcyclist (20 Apr 2014)

In the summer Time :0), well, our one day of Sunshine yesterday anyway


----------



## derrick (21 Apr 2014)

. Eagle eyed amongst you might spot the man's Specialized Toupe saddle which she has declared the most comfortable saddle she's used. (Quote)
My other half uses the toupe and she says the same.( nice bike)



[/QUOTE]


----------



## NormanD (21 Apr 2014)

derrick said:


> . Eagle eyed amongst you might spot the man's Specialized Toupe saddle which she has declared the most comfortable saddle she's used.
> My other half uses the toupe and she says the same.( nice bike)


[/QUOTE]

That's a damn nice bike


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (22 Apr 2014)

New Year, New bike Fleet!!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Apr 2014)

Proto said:


> Possibly the only 586 in the world with EPS.



Class bike, but there are other 586's with EPS.
I know of two myself and the later 586 frameset is also available from Look in a EPS compatible model.

http://www.lookcycle.com/en/int/route/cadres/586-sl-frame.html


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Apr 2014)

Proto said:


> You've burst my balloon!!!. I thought I was super smart having the only one, now I know I'm not so special after all.
> 
> Are the ones you know of conversions or were they designed for EPS?



One was purchased as a complete EPS bike which is how I one the framesets were available. The other one was a conversion which I ended up getting involved in slightly to stop it from becoming a complete nightmare. I ended up rebuilding the battery so it was internally mounted. To be quite frank they approached it pretty poorly and not in a way I would advise anyone else to.
I have pictures of the fit somewhere if your interested, I took them incase I was ever asked to convert one myself from start to finish (more as a list of what not to do.. Lol)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Apr 2014)

You did a grand job there @Proto better than the one I tried to help save. I would not be to disappointed with the exit point for the rear mech.
The conversion I know went right to the end and ended up requiring a carbon repair. I am of the opinion that the plastic membrane either offers additional strength to that area, or dampens vibrations further.
You should be proud of that job


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> My rose Xeon carbon all over spacers break levers gear shifters too much to post all pics lol
> View attachment 42413
> View attachment 42410
> View attachment 42411
> View attachment 42412



I've just spoilt my PJs.


----------



## ChrisMc (23 Apr 2014)

Absolutely awesome work there @Proto. I love looking at photos and hearing about builds like this, really interesting stuff and one brave man doing the EPS conversion.


----------



## mrcunning (25 Apr 2014)

derrick said:


> . Eagle eyed amongst you might spot the man's Specialized Toupe saddle which she has declared the most comfortable saddle she's used.
> My other half uses the toupe and she says the same.( nice bike)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrcunning (25 Apr 2014)

derrick said:


> . Eagle eyed amongst you might spot the man's Specialized Toupe saddle which she has declared the most comfortable saddle she's used.
> My other half uses the toupe and she says the same.( nice bike)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Apr 2014)

Proto said:


> I'm more proud of the repair I made to the rear mech hanger on my 586!
> 
> I was brought down at Hillingdon Circuit last year and the carbon support for the rear mech hanger snapped off (the sacrificial hanger was undamaged!!). I was told by all and sundry that the frame was scrap, but I couldn't bear to junk it, so went to work!. Drew up a new hanger and after a bit of trial and errot, CNC milled a complete new one. Screwed on to the rest of the drop out. Put it back together and everything worked perfectly, I didn't even have to adjust the gears (this was with mechanical 11sp). I've had the mech hanger anodised black since these photos were taken.
> 
> More photos here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/36600211@N03/sets/72157633468518179/



Looking through your pics, I see you use onecnc. We use the same system at work, I hate it! You have done a good job on the hanger.


----------



## monstadog (26 Apr 2014)

Maybe not the best picture, but this is my Roubaix, comfy as a comfy thing over long distances.


----------



## jasonmccullum (26 Apr 2014)

my ride upgraded with new wheels


----------



## young Ed (26 Apr 2014)

jasonmccullum said:


> my ride upgraded with new wheels
> View attachment 43440


not jealous! 
very, very nice! 


Proto said:


> Yes, well spotted. We not exactly heavy users of OneCNC but it is a very useful tool. We only have the basic package, typical user, for generating tool paths for our Bridgeport VMCs. Most of our programming though is done on the machine tool itself. Sometimes we get sent Solid Works models and it's handy to be able to 3D visualise them. I also use it for our turning machines, generating the intersect points for blended rads and tangents etc, and also creating drawings for future reference.
> 
> I drew the hanger as you would view it from the side of the bike, but wanted to machine it upside down, so we checked the profile would run, then mirrored to to cut the actual part. See the photo of the alum block on the mill.
> 
> ...


do you tap holes on the machine or afterwards by hand?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Razzle (26 Apr 2014)

Heres my PX

Seats been changed for a Toupe and i've now had a bike fit so its setup correctly


----------



## RussellZero (27 Apr 2014)

My new toy picked up this morning, cant wait for the chance for a proper ride out!


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Apr 2014)

My new CX ride... Pinarello FCX Canti frameset, Ultegra mechs, 105 shifters, Avid Shorty Ultimate Brakes, Deda bar & stem, Shimano CX50 chainset with Rotor Q-Rings, 105 Stages Powermeter, Fizik Saddle.

It's just waiting upon some bar top brake levers, as it's going to double up as a cobbles racer (Flanders & Pave etc....)


----------



## Stu Smith (30 Apr 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> My new CX ride... Pinarello FCX Canti frameset, Ultegra mechs, 105 shifters, Avid Shorty Ultimate Brakes, Deda bar & stem, Shimano CX50 chainset with Rotor Q-Rings, 105 Stages Powermeter, Fizik Saddle.
> 
> It's just waiting upon some bar top brake levers, as it's going to double up as a cobbles racer (Flanders & Pave etc....)
> 
> View attachment 43797


 
That is Awesome.


----------



## ziggys101 (2 May 2014)

Built this up over the last few weeks


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2014)

GODDAMN!!

The clearances on that are unreal.


----------



## MikeG (2 May 2014)

Jeez, that looks quick! 

It also looks like it would be undetectable by radar...........


----------



## derrick (2 May 2014)

What is it, ie make and model, and how does that headsetup feel. looking good.


----------



## ziggys101 (2 May 2014)

derrick said:


> What is it, ie make and model, and how does that headsetup feel. looking good.



Its an lt058 (http://www.ltbikes.com/products-show.asp?id=509) Chinese Import, very similar in style to the Argon18 E-118, I've built it up with 10 speed Ultegra Di2 as I got some fantastic bargains online and the brakes are TRP TTV minus the wheels which I already had the build cost less than £1200.

Not taken it out in anger yet but from testing the position on the turbo and up and down the drive it feels pretty comfortable


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2014)

I thought it looked an awful lot like the Argon.

£1,200 for that is a cracking effort!


----------



## Bryony (2 May 2014)

ziggys101 said:


> Built this up over the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 43972


I'm in love with your bike!!  Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2014)

ziggys101 said:


> Built this up over the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 43972


If Batman had a bike , this would be it ! Not sure about the yellow dust caps though


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> If Batman had a bike , this would be it ! Not sure about the yellow dust caps though


actually is it not in the rules that dust caps are forbidden!


----------



## ziggys101 (3 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> If Batman had a bike , this would be it ! Not sure about the yellow dust caps though



a little splash of colour never hurt anyone


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2014)

ziggys101 said:


> a little splash of colour never hurt anyone


True but I think you have gone well over the top with the yellow theme


----------



## sibluenose (3 May 2014)




----------



## flatflr (16 May 2014)

Picture from a club ride last weekend, not just one Look 586, but a brace (and a slow Golf)


----------



## ziggys101 (17 May 2014)

ziggys101 said:


> Built this up over the last few weeks
> 
> View attachment 43972



Managed my first outdoor ride yesterday on the Bat Bike, was a little twitchy to start on the Aerobars but the position was so much more comfortable that riding with clip ons and my road bike. Need to make some adjustments to the armpads and stop the seat post slipping :-) but very pleased indeed.


----------



## Richard1537 (21 May 2014)

New toy, S-Works SL3


----------



## 333 (24 May 2014)

sibluenose said:


> View attachment 44124
> View attachment 44124


That is awesome!

There are also some awesome Pinarello's in here, Indurain would be happy if he saw this thread.


----------



## Brava210 (25 May 2014)

[


> My Modest Boardman - Bargain


----------



## spiderman2 (25 May 2014)

Specialized Roubaix SL4


----------



## jarlrmai (25 May 2014)

Tarmac gets an upgrade, thanks to High on Bikes.

2011 Tarmac, with Zipp 60's and all new 105 BB Cranks and Chain Rings.
Deda Zero Stem
Fizik Wingflex saddle


----------



## ladygracie494 (4 Jun 2014)

BMC Ultegra


----------



## jowwy (4 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Tarmac gets an upgrade, thanks to High on Bikes.
> 
> 2011 Tarmac, with Zipp 60's and all new 105 BB Cranks and Chain Rings.
> Deda Zero Stem
> Fizik Wingflex saddle


That is one awesome specimen - hope it rides as good as it looks


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jun 2014)

Rides like a dream so made up with it.

On smooth roads all you hear is the hum of the wheels.


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jun 2014)

ladygracie494 said:


> BMC Ultegra



I love BMC frames, nice setup!


----------



## ladygracie494 (4 Jun 2014)

Ut


jarlrmai said:


> I love BMC frames, nice setup!


It rides like a dream as well.


----------



## jowwy (6 Jun 2014)

Some nice new carbon cranks for the tarmac sl4


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2014)

Need carbon chain rings to go with that @jowwy


----------



## jowwy (7 Jun 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Need carbon chain rings to go with that @jowwy


Stop it Mr H


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2014)

My other half has a better bike than me.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jun 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Need carbon chain rings to go with that @jowwy


Just looked them up - they been added to the xmas list.

Can you get carbon cassettes to upto 32teeth???


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jun 2014)

all that carbon bling, I bet Mr H drinks his morning cuppa out of one of these.... @Mr Haematocrit


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Just looked them up - they been added to the xmas list.
> 
> Can you get carbon cassettes to upto 32teeth???



You can indeed


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2014)

jayonabike said:


> all that carbon bling, I bet Mr H drinks his morning cuppa out of one of these.... @Mr Haematocrit
> View attachment 47055



My life is a parody  I do actually have a set


----------



## Saluki (7 Jun 2014)

Here is mine




Try to ignore the saddlebag. The bar tape and saddle not matching was an accident. They were supposed to but then the seat that should have been on there was out of stock so a white (much better) was put on and I forgot to mention that the bar tape would need changing. I'll get around to doing it when the black tape goes all flat.
I do  this bike. I thought that my Defy was a cracking bit of kit but this is awesome IMO.


----------



## 2wd (20 Jun 2014)

Now gone stealth mode on the Carbon Clinchers
As she was....






And as she is now .....


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2014)

Saluki said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, Saluki, I'm going to have to report you to the Velominati. For your own good you understand. There's more rule-breaks there than I care to think about.  Have a little think about Rule 8 and Rule 26, to start with, then repent. 

Is your saddle nose-high, or is it just a funny angle of photo?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2014)

2wd said:


> Now gone stealth mode on the Carbon Clinchers
> As she was....
> 
> 
> ...




Looks so much better without the wheel branding....lovely looking now in fact.


----------



## 2wd (20 Jun 2014)

Just need to cover a few of the Canyon Logo's with a bit of black insulation tape now


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Jeez, Saluki, I'm going to have to report you to the Velominati. For your own good you understand. There's more rule-breaks there than I care to think about.  Have a little think about Rule 8 and Rule 26, to start with, then repent.
> 
> Is your saddle nose-high, or is it just a funny angle of photo?


Funny angle of photo.

Bar tape and saddle were matched but the Selle Italia that I was supposed to have was out of stock so they gave me a better one for no extra cost. I did not know this until the bike arrived so I had no chance to get the bar tape changed. I'll sort it out when I have a few spare pennies. Actually, that cork tape is remorselessly unpadded so I might just put some over the top! (Is that allowed?)

Rule 26? Get a grip. I'll gussy him up another day. I took a pic as it dawned on me that I'd had him a week and had not posted photos. I was more concerned with not getting kicked off the forum for non-photo compliance than beautifying an already drop-dead gorgeous bit of kit.


----------



## redcard (20 Jun 2014)

Replacement frame from Canyon. Thanks Canyon!


----------



## swiftylee (26 Jun 2014)

GIANT TCR ADVANCED 2

MAVIC COSMIC SLS 2014

MICH PRO 4 SERVICE COURSE

NOT YET RIDDEN AS ARRIVED TODAY AND SPENT ALL DAY TINKERING

GOT IT ALL FOR A BARGAIN THOUGH SO HAPPY SHOPPING


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2014)

swiftylee said:


> GIANT TCR ADVANCED 2
> 
> MAVIC COSMIC SLS 2014
> 
> ...


THAT is sexy ! ( apart from the pedals ) 
You will enjoy riding that mate , clip in and take a day off work Its a beast !


----------



## Hudsy86astley (26 Jun 2014)

New bike love it


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Jun 2014)

My new Di2 equipped Scott Foil 15. A crash replacement steed. It's only coming out when it is dry and sunny!


----------



## LinchPin (29 Jun 2014)

First road bike since some unnamed 'race bike' from the late 80's.
Went for a Planet X Carbon Pro because ... bang for buck or some such reason. 
See that bench that's where I had to sit and rest for 'a moment'.

.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jun 2014)

middleagecyclist said:


> My new Di2 equipped Scott Foil 15. A crash replacement steed. It's only coming out when it is dry and sunny!
> 
> View attachment 48882


Ok I have to ask . How did you get the bike to stand on its own . I cant see a stick or nuffin holding it up .


----------



## Mark White (29 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ok I have to ask . How did you get the bike to stand on its own . I cant see a stick or nuffin holding it up .



"So, when I say, let it go and move out if the way, then I'll take the picture, and you catch it again. It'll confuse the bejesus out of everyone on CycleChat"

:-)


----------



## ChrisMc (29 Jun 2014)

Mark White said:


> "So, when I say, let it go and move out if the way, then I'll take the picture, and you catch it again. It'll confuse the bejesus out of everyone on CycleChat"
> 
> :-)


 Real nice ride that is. I'm guessing photoshop and stick or something similar on the left pedal arm.


----------



## Mark White (29 Jun 2014)

ChrisMc said:


> Real nice ride that is. I'm guessing photoshop and stick or something similar on the left pedal arm.


 
Photoshop would be safer than my suggestion, and yes: very nice looking bike :-)


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2014)

^^^They all look a bit spindly somehow^^^


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Jun 2014)

What's the best way to remove branding from the wheels?


----------



## Brava210 (30 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> ^^^They all look a bit spindly somehow^^^


That IS lovely


----------



## jack smith (6 Jul 2014)

My s works venge in training mode, top picture is the sunderland coast and the second is derwent resevoir


----------



## Big Nick (6 Jul 2014)

That looks an aggressive riding position!


----------



## jack smith (6 Jul 2014)

It is, tbh im after a longer stem with abit more drop to it beleive it or not this is my everyday ride as im down to just the one bike


----------



## whoosh (7 Jul 2014)

Got via Paul Curran of Blackhawk Bikes in Stockton LBS - same as online price and he spent a good deal of time helping spec and then fit - only change is 11-32 cassette (needed medium mech and new chain - must sell what we took off)


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jul 2014)

LinchPin said:


> First road bike since some unnamed 'race bike' from the late 80's.
> Went for a Planet X Carbon Pro because ... bang for buck or some such reason.
> See that bench that's where I had to sit and rest for 'a moment'.
> 
> ...



How are you finding those wheels? I have them on my aluminium Giant and think they're great!


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Jul 2014)

PX RT-58. Ultegra 6800, SLK evo carbon crank, SLK seatpost and stem, fizik arione saddle, campagnolo zonda wheels. I think she looks as good as she rides.


----------



## inkd (9 Jul 2014)

very stealthy looking ride, nice.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

That is awesome looking @BigAl68 
De-logo the wheels and it will look beyond awesome


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> That is awesome looking @BigAl68
> De-logo the wheels and it will look beyond awesome



I am leaving the logos at the moment but agree it would look nice. I think when they get a bit tatty they may come off.


----------



## Onyer (9 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I am leaving the logos at the moment but agree it would look nice. I think when they get a bit tatty they may come off.


Where did you get the frame? It looks great.


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Jul 2014)

@Onyer the frame and forks are a planet x RT58


----------



## LinchPin (12 Jul 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> How are you finding those wheels? I have them on my aluminium Giant and think they're great!


I'm embarrassed to say I wouldn't know if they're good or not. Pete at http://www.triathlon-zone.com/ helped me spec. out the bike as they're a Planet X reseller in St Albans.
At the moment it's all new to me. 
At this time I'm just ignorant of the differences and as the worst thing on the bike is me it'll be like that for a while longer.


----------



## toptom (13 Jul 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> PX RT-58. Ultegra 6800, SLK evo carbon crank, SLK seatpost and stem, fizik arione saddle, campagnolo zonda wheels. I think she looks as good as she rides.
> View attachment 49908
> View attachment 49909
> View attachment 49910


Nice bike


----------



## Brava210 (13 Jul 2014)

Nice Chair


----------



## Hudsy86astley (15 Jul 2014)

My new specialized tarmac carbon luv it


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Jul 2014)

My new steed:
Canyon CF Ultimate SLX 9.0 with Full DA9000 (except the Rotor3d with P2M power meter)
Went for the VCLS 2.0 seatpost which is very comfy.
A few more changes to make, namely the tyres, which I will swap to my trusted favourite, Vittoria Corsa Evo CX.
May change the bar tape to black and the seat to black too.
Then eventually (after a bit more saving) get a set of Mavic Carbone 40C's.

Pretty light too at 6.5kg not including the seat bag and bottles.


----------



## ChrisMc (16 Jul 2014)

One smart machine there, really like the Canyon's at the minute and those wheels look awesome. You will have to let us know what they're like. Enjoy it.


----------



## jdtate101 (16 Jul 2014)

After the new pads stopped wailing like banshee's they really stop well, loads of bite and they have a cool whistle as you slow down. They seem very light and stiff too. I've taken them out for now and put my training wheels (Mavic Carbone SLS) in as I want to keep them nice for as long as possible.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jul 2014)

I love the whistle carbon wheels give . Its like a space ship landing but a really cool space ship


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I love the whistle carbon wheels give . Its like a space ship landing but a really cool space ship



They aren't carbon. They are R-SYS wheels, alloy rim, carbon spokes. Very light though


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> They aren't carbon. They are R-SYS wheels, alloy rim, carbon spokes. Very light though



Unfortunately not the R-SYS, they come in slightly higher up the range. These are the Kysrium SLR's, they are the same rim as the R-SYS, but with an alu hub not the carbon one the R-SYS uses, and partial carbon spokes not the full carbon on the R-SYS. Only about 115g heavier but £400 cheaper. 1410g compared to 1295g for the R-SYS.

The Exalith2 coating on the brake track is what gives the really cool whistle noise.....


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2014)

Ah thought they were either R-Sys or top end Ksyriums with the rims. Couldn't tell from the photo. The Matt black rims give them away.


----------



## SLICE OF HEAVEN (20 Jul 2014)

My 2013 cannondale slice 4 
My brothers cervelo p3

I used to have a full carbon kestrel talon.


----------



## SLICE OF HEAVEN (20 Jul 2014)

My old bike. Had to upgrade a bit. Kestrel talon 's are comfy bikes though.


----------



## JonF (3 Aug 2014)

My 675 Light, need to ditch that rubbish Chinese saddle though, integrated stem is love or hate, generally 'love' when viewed in the flesh.


----------



## young Ed (3 Aug 2014)

F' off 
sorry this thread isn't good to look at for me!

now i'm off to collect some pay but i'm not sure |£30 will buy me my own carbon baby?! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2014)

young Ed said:


> F' off
> sorry this thread isn't good to look at for me!
> 
> now i'm off to collect some pay but i'm not sure |£30 will buy me my own carbon baby?!
> Cheers Ed




What happened to the Giant Defy you were going to buy this summer?


----------



## young Ed (3 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> What happened to the Giant Defy you were going to buy this summer?


i bought it! i think they got the wrong pic on the website though, mine looks like this 





Cheers Ed


----------



## AndyRM (3 Aug 2014)

JonF said:


> My 675 Light, need to ditch that rubbish Chinese saddle though, integrated stem is love or hate, generally 'love' when viewed in the flesh.



That is seriously cool. I like the clean line of the integrated stem. More pics please!


----------



## Andy Jeffery (7 Aug 2014)




----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2014)

hope that clamp aint too tight :/


----------



## Big Nick (8 Aug 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> hope that clamp aint too tight :/


That's what I was thinking when I saw where it was clamped!!


----------



## Andy Jeffery (8 Aug 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> hope that clamp aint too tight :/


Not to tight. Would not want to make that mistake!


----------



## stewlewis (13 Aug 2014)

Apart from the rear wheel, it's carbon. Prefer steel. Yet to try Ti.


----------



## Nearly there (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## Phill Stevenson (15 Aug 2014)

Found this Raleigh Race SP on eBay for 750 with less than a 100 miles on it. Ultegra group with FSA chainrings. About 8.4 kgs in total. My first ever bike I've bought. So proud


----------



## Colby (17 Aug 2014)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> love the new wheels


Here's my wheels it sits in impound for speeding past some ciyclest two were off duty cops long story short I was in cuff truck was impounded got ton of tickets now I'm on a CCM mountain bike from Canadian tire lol nice bike nicer then mine


----------



## foot_loose (17 Aug 2014)

Have posted pic elsewhere but thought I'd put it here too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Aug 2014)

Very nice, not taking anything away from your bike by any stretch but is it just me that finds the electronic grp that is all the rage fugly ?


----------



## G3CWI (17 Aug 2014)

My new carbon.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Aug 2014)

foot_loose said:


> Have posted pic elsewhere but thought I'd put it here too.
> View attachment 53532



Drooooooool.


----------



## foot_loose (17 Aug 2014)

I think I can live with it. Lol.


----------



## ror3h (17 Aug 2014)

foot_loose said:


> Have posted pic elsewhere but thought I'd put it here too.
> View attachment 53532



Is that rear brake cable going over the stem? Looks like it's at a really awkward angle, I'd sort that out ASAP as it will be adversely affecting your braking as is. I'd also level the saddle if I were you... Lovely bike otherwise though, like the paint job.


----------



## frogdr1ver (18 Aug 2014)

Thought id join in and show off my pride and joy, currently sitting at around 6.9Kg and work in progress.


----------



## G3CWI (18 Aug 2014)

Andy Jeffery said:


> Not to tight. Would not want to make that mistake!



Wick it up 'til you hear it click.
Then half a turn back and admire the crack.


----------



## Svendo (22 Aug 2014)

After my recent escapades, documented here, I have today been to collect a lovely new frame. Waiting for a Dura Ace 9000 to build it up with. Going to try the KCNC bb30-hollowtech bottom bracket (its a hollowtech ii type BB that fit BB30 rather than BSA.) Hopefully that'll reduce the likelihood of creaks, as it's one unit instead of an adapter and BSA BB, so one fewer interface to allow flex.


----------



## Svendo (24 Aug 2014)

In addition, to the above, I've weighed it as is and it's 1.2 kg, so when the steerer is cut to minimum length it'll probably be around 1-1.1kg. This fits with the claimed 695g frame, 315g fork plus headset and sundry frame 'furniture'. This will be a ~400g saving over the Storck Fenomalist I previously rode, and with similar stiffness and performance. Possibly with more comfort and definitely without the rear facing dropouts that I found a PITA on occasion.
And just to gloat a bit, as it's last years colour scheme (2015 frame is the same) it was a third off at £1899 from the lovely people at Cycle Division, and some places have them cheaper, but not in 54 or 56cm unfortunately.


----------



## davester65 (24 Aug 2014)

My new Orro Oxygen out on her first Sunday Morning Ride

.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

davester65 said:


> My new Orro Oxygen out on her first Sunday Morning Ride
> 
> .
> View attachment 54226




Very nice. I have my eye on an Orro Gold.


----------



## davester65 (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice. I have my eye on an Orro Gold.



The Gold is a really nice bike, both in looks and spec, more expensive carbon frame, & full Ultegra Groupset, my budget wouldn't quite run to the extra cost though :-(


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

davester65 said:


> The Gold is a really nice bike, both in looks and spec, more expensive carbon frame, & full Ultegra Groupset, my budget wouldn't quite run to the extra cost though :-(



Your bike looks very nice nevertheless. Nice and different to the usual suspects, Spesh, Trek, etc. How did you find the ride?


----------



## davester65 (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Your bike looks very nice nevertheless. Nice and different to the usual suspects, Spesh, Trek, etc. How did you find the ride?



Really comfortable ride compared to my Kinesis (due to sportive geometry, h/bars are about 50mm higher on the Orro whilst toptube length is the same) handling is quick and responsive. Did a 60 miler today averaged at 16mph where i would normally do that sort of distance at 14-15mph average and considering it's a brand new saddle i'm pleasantly surprised that i'm not saddle sore.
The Gold should be even more comfortable as the head tube is about 40mm longer than the Oxygen


----------



## davester65 (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Your bike looks very nice nevertheless.



Oh and thanks, you would never catch me riding a maistream bike, not that there's anything wrong with them, i just like to be different :-)


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

davester65 said:


> Oh and thanks, you would never catch me riding a maistream bike, not that there's anything wrong with them, i just like to be different :-)




Can you take some more pics if you don't mind. Close up of the frame, rear triangle and forks (forks look amazing)


----------



## davester65 (24 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Can you take some more pics if you don't mind. Close up of the frame, rear triangle and forks (forks look amazing)



I'm rubbish with a camera Ian, but have a look at this review, theres some good close up shots on there.
http://road.cc/content/news/115735-orro-bikes-launches-two-road-models


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

davester65 said:


> I'm rubbish with a camera Ian, but have a look at this review, theres some good close up shots on there.
> http://road.cc/content/news/115735-orro-bikes-launches-two-road-models




Aha... perfect.. cheers.
Dammit, they are both fine looking bikes. 

Though am put off by the press fit BB.


----------



## 2wd (5 Sep 2014)

Funds now allow me to splash out a little again

Canyon Aeroad CF7.0 Di2 now with a new set of very lightweight Strada Handbuilt wheels and Michelin Pro4 Endurance 

Wheels perform superbly on the climbs 







Night shot


----------



## Stoofa11 (7 Sep 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2014)

A sneak preview of my work in progress:


----------



## foot_loose (13 Sep 2014)

ror3h said:


> Is that rear brake cable going over the stem? Looks like it's at a really awkward angle, I'd sort that out ASAP as it will be adversely affecting your braking as is. I'd also level the saddle if I were you... Lovely bike otherwise though, like the paint job.


I have re-routed it now. It was fine but does look better now.


----------



## Freds Dad (13 Sep 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

I've become an accidental owner of a carbon bike, my old Specialized Secteur frame broke and Specialized replaced it with a 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2014)

Damn.. that is mighty fine.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Damn.. that is mighty fine.



Are you talking about the bike or the work-stand?


----------



## lesley_x (18 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I've become an accidental owner of a carbon bike, my old Specialized Secteur frame broke and Specialized replaced it with a 2012 Roubaix SL3 Pro.
> 
> View attachment 56685



Damn that looks nice. That is an ace colour scheme. How does it ride compared to the Secteur comp? 

Also what wheels are those?


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

lesley_x said:


> Damn that looks nice. That is an ace colour scheme. How does it ride compared to the Secteur comp?
> 
> Also what wheels are those?


Haven't ridden it yet but it's basically the carbon version of the comp so should be a better ride.

The wheels are Mavic Ksyrium Equipe's


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2014)

That's almost as pleasant as a semi naked Carol Vorderman. Fair play to them for backing up their warranty like that.


----------



## lesley_x (18 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Haven't ridden it yet but it's basically the carbon version of the comp so should be a better ride.
> 
> The wheels are Mavic Ksyrium Equipe's



I'm guessing you upgraded the wheels then? Did it make a big difference? I am toying with upgrading the wheels and wondering if it's worth it  

I would love to know how different the upgraded frame is!


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I'm guessing you upgraded the wheels then? Did it make a big difference? I am toying with upgrading the wheels and wondering if it's worth it


The Mavic's are much better than the one's it came with, certainly alot lighter and stiffer.
Probably placebo effect more than anything else, I rode my comp with Mavics and RS11's, enjoyed both.



lesley_x said:


> I would love to know how different the upgraded frame is!


Me too, it is 2kg lighter.


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Sep 2014)

Just got my First Full Carbon Bike a Canyon Ultimate SL 7.0
Waiting to get some miles in and better pics after I've finished working this weekend


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2014)

My Boardman


----------



## Specialeyes (25 Sep 2014)

My new toy - a Kuota Kiral with FastForward F4Rs.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Sep 2014)

My TCR1 Advanced  Nearly there with the upgrades ....


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Sep 2014)

To be sure, that is a damned fine steed.

Bit small for me...


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Sep 2014)

It looks like a kids bike doesn't it . Its a small size but they have just shunted it every way they could . It goes like shoot off a shovel


----------



## frogdr1ver (5 Oct 2014)

frogdr1ver said:


> Thought id join in and show off my pride and joy, currently sitting at around 6.9Kg and work in progress.



Following up on my earlier post and work in progress is well on its way


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2014)

That is nice, can see some potential in my bike as well, just needs some funds. Some new shiney carbon cranks and then upgrade the cockpit. Followed by some bling wheels.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Oct 2014)

frogdr1ver said:


> Following up on my earlier post and work in progress is well on its way


Looks ace, what wheels?


----------



## frogdr1ver (6 Oct 2014)

Hi the wheels are Planet X 52mm clinchers, they have added a bit of weight back as they are heavier than the zondas that were on before.


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Oct 2014)

Bar tape and Saddle changed and almost prepped ready for the Felpham FNRttC just got to get the batteries for the lights.


----------



## Breedon (9 Oct 2014)

Just got my carbon goodness a set of wheels and 2 bottle cages


----------



## derrick (10 Oct 2014)

A few upgrades since last posted, Q rings, Record shifters, and a couple of other bits.


----------



## coco69 (10 Oct 2014)

New build and for sale
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/clas...er-1000/look-576-with-ultegra-size-lxl-advert


----------



## Justinslow (11 Oct 2014)

Here's my carbon, ok so it's about the cheapest entry into the world of CF (barring second hand) @£400 from Argos in the sale, but it's MY carbon bike and I love it!


----------



## young Ed (11 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> View attachment 58766
> 
> 
> Here's my carbon, ok so it's about the cheapest entry into the world of CF (barring second hand) @£400 from Argos in the sale, but it's MY carbon bike and I love it!


you're lying, it was £600!
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...&r_001=1|Cycles-Frame+material|Carbon+fibre|1
Cheers Ed


----------



## Justinslow (11 Oct 2014)

young Ed said:


> you're lying, it was £600!
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Browse?storeId=10151&langId=110&catalogId=24551&mRR=true&c_1=1|category_root|Sports and leisure|33006346&c_2=2|33006346|Bikes and accessories|33006735&c_3=3|cat_33006735|Men's and ladies' bikes|33010891&r_001=1|Cycles-Frame material|Carbon fibre|1
> Cheers Ed


It was £400 back in august 
Then went back up to £800, then down to £736 or something then down to £600 as you say! Strange pricing structure, it's like they can't make up their mind


----------



## young Ed (11 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> It was £400 back in august
> Then went back up to £800, then down to £736 or something then down to £600 as you say! Strange pricing structure, it's like they can't make up their mind


how much does she weigh? is she much good?
after christmas hopefully i will be in the market for a road bike and i was heart set on giant defy 5-3 but if i can get carbon at a similar price i might consider
Cheers Ed


----------



## Justinslow (11 Oct 2014)

young Ed said:


> how much does she weigh? is she much good?
> after christmas hopefully i will be in the market for a road bike and i was heart set on giant defy 5-3 but if i can get carbon at a similar price i might consider
> Cheers Ed


On the box it states 9.7kg net weight but that includes packaging, manuals, tools etc, the Argos blurb states 8.8kg. Mine weighs 10.4 kg with wedge pack, pump, 2 bottle cages (empty bottles) spare tube, multitool, phone holder and hr watch thingy. 
So it's not super light but not bad for the money.
It's a great bike, lovely finish and paint, good components - Sora (but ICE chain set) which works lovely, r501 wheelset, Ritchie finishing kit, I've not heard of any real complaints from any owners. Did a 100 mile sportive last week, bike was faultless, I guess you need to try and view one and make your own mind up
For me being a newbie and on a budget, it's fine, I've no complaints!


----------



## ianwoodi (11 Oct 2014)

best bike i ever had hit loads of kom on this baby


----------



## young Ed (11 Oct 2014)

ianwoodi said:


> View attachment 58805
> best bike i ever had hit loads of kom on this baby


that IS a lovely bike, i admit!
IMO the bar tape would look nicer if it was a slightly smoother type, although what is on there currently may increase grip with sweaty hands
as already stated that's just my opinion and the bike still looks great with current bar tape 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianwoodi (11 Oct 2014)

yes bar tape would look better with smooth type and a bit more bling as its my summer bike i have all winter to sort that out


----------



## young Ed (11 Oct 2014)

ianwoodi said:


> my summer bike


i'm not sure anyone on earth that is at all sane would use that as their winter bike!
Cheers Ed


----------



## addictfreak (11 Oct 2014)

My latest buy. Scott Solace 10


----------



## Breedon (14 Oct 2014)

ianwoodi said:


> View attachment 58805
> best bike i ever had hit loads of kom on this baby


I was toying with the idea of an S3 build might done one next year, lovely bike mate


----------



## jiberjaber (15 Oct 2014)

My bike finally arrived from Rose yesterday, Xeon Team CGF Di2. A wet backside test ride last night and a longer setting up test ride this morning with race blades fitted, 2mph improvement in my average speed and closer to comfortable riding position.... probably needs another ride to fettle with settings a little bit more... quite happy


----------



## jack smith (15 Oct 2014)

Make sure you dont run the gears like that or that expensive di2 will be broken rather quickly @jiberjaber


----------



## jiberjaber (15 Oct 2014)

Yes, well spotted, temporary lapse in concentration that, never noticed how much the RD was pulled until you mentioned it, I think I was more concentrating on unclipping than the gears, so only realised I was in that combination when I set off... totally forgot about it until you pointed it out!


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2014)

ianwoodi said:


> View attachment 58805
> best bike i ever had hit loads of kom on this baby


That would be the only bike i would upgrade to.


----------



## jack smith (15 Oct 2014)

jiberjaber said:


> Yes, well spotted, temporary lapse in concentration that, never noticed how much the RD was pulled until you mentioned it, I think I was more concentrating on unclipping than the gears, so only realised I was in that combination when I set off... totally forgot about it until you pointed it out!


Lovley bike mind you! Do you plan on upgrading the wheels at all? Might want to check if the chain is the correct length too just incase its a tad short


----------



## jiberjaber (16 Oct 2014)

Yes at some point I'll do that, these aren't the standard wheels but some Mavic CPX rims which I was recommended by the chap at Rose (my weight is coming down so perhaps a future reward). The bike has already added 2mph to my average speed without much additional effort 

Not sure what the recommended chain length should be?

Its got the longer RD on it as I opted for a 32t rear cassette thinking it would be easier to swap the cassette out at a later date should 32t prove too low... After coming back to cycling (with the exception of some commuting) after a 20 year break, I remembered how it would feel like there was no where to go when you ran out of gears on the back on a road bike, so didn't want to put myself off taking it out due to something simple like that...


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Oct 2014)

http://si.shimano.com/


----------



## spooks (16 Oct 2014)

My new Project One Trek Silque. 
The colour is more green than it looks in the photo. It's darker than i thought it would be from the colour samples but I love it anyway. 
Can't wait to get out on it.


----------



## Stu Smith (30 Oct 2014)

My well loved Ribble


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2014)

Here's my two new bikes




On the right is the Madone 5.2 which has Conti 4000's and Paradigm saddle and is 8 kg in weight.
The black bike is a new Emonda SL 8 Dura Ace with a Paradigm carbon saddle and Mavic Elite s wheels and a 52/36 Dura Ace chainring upgrade instead of the 50/34 standard set up, this comes in at 7 kg and its awesome...
I have some new wheels coming for the SL 8 so then I will put the Elite S's on the 5.2.
Cheers...


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's my two new bikes
> View attachment 60925
> View attachment 60926
> 
> ...


Bloomin eck..........won the Euromillions?  They look amazing......enjoy!


----------



## jack smith (5 Nov 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's my two new bikes
> View attachment 60925
> View attachment 60926
> 
> ...


Two new bikes of that standard! Wow!!


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin eck..........won the Euromillions?  They look amazing......enjoy!



Not that lucky Mo just retired from motorcycling, so I sold my motorbikes and then got these type of bike/bikes instead..


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2014)

jack smith said:


> Two new bikes of that standard! Wow!!



The Madone 5.2 was an ex demo so sort of new.. But I had to buy it at the price it was offered to me for. dead lucky.


----------



## dandare (5 Nov 2014)

My Specialized S works Roubaix. Full 10 speed Dura Ace with Easton Orion 2 Wheels. Thompson stem, Vittoria tyres and topped off with a Concorde saddle.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> My Specialized S works Roubaix. Full 10 speed Dura Ace with Easton Orion 2 Wheels. Thompson stem, Vittoria tyres and topped off with a Concorde saddle.
> View attachment 60955



Very nice. Is it an optical illusion, or is the cable for the back brake routed diagonally under the top tube?


----------



## dandare (6 Nov 2014)

Well spotted, it does run diagonally under the top tube. Never been a problem though.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2014)

dandare said:


> Well spotted, it does run diagonally under the top tube. Never been a problem though.



Never seen that before, and I can't see why it would be a problem. I'm sure Specialized will have come up with some marketing bobbins about how it increases torsional rigidity whilst maintaining lateral fluidity.


----------



## swiftylee (7 Nov 2014)

Its Always Hard To Decide Which To Ride...


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2014)

The one with pedals is probably a bit easier.


----------



## Jbblues (11 Nov 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2014)

Jbblues said:


> View attachment 61456



Very nice, though I'm still not sure about this style of stem. Does it bolt on over the steerer or is it some sort of integrated affair?


----------



## Soltydog (12 Nov 2014)

My new Planet X beast 





Only been out for 25 miles so far, but looking to get out tomorrow for a reasonable distance.


----------



## Jbblues (12 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Very nice, though I'm still not sure about this style of stem. Does it bolt on over the steerer or is it some sort of integrated affair?


Yes, I think you either love it or hate it, it's integrated and certainly creates a lot of conversation


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2014)

Jbblues said:


> Yes, I think you either love it or hate it, it's integrated and certainly creates a lot of conversation
> View attachment 61517



I can imagine! I'm not sure that I can come off the fence either way. On one hand it looks a neat innovation, but on the other just a gimmick; either way I'm not entirely sure of the purpose served, or any particular problem that trying to be solved.

Either way, it does look cool which is the main thing.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2014)

Jbblues said:


> Yes, I think you either love it or hate it, it's integrated and certainly creates a lot of conversation
> View attachment 61517




I think it would look much better with black bar tape.


----------



## Apollonius (13 Nov 2014)

Having put two of my old steel Vikings on here today, I suppose I had better fess up to the one I ride most. 2013 Bianchi Sempre Veloce.


----------



## Onyer (13 Nov 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Having put two of my old steel Vikings on here today, I suppose I had better fess up to the one I ride most. 2013 Bianchi Sempre Veloce.
> View attachment 61571


They are lovely looking bikes.


----------



## Apollonius (13 Nov 2014)

Thanks, Onyer, but do you mean the Bianchi or the Vikings? 
By the way, the Bianchi does not look like that at present. It has been out in the rain over the last couple of days and needs a hose-down at least. Still, it's plastic!


----------



## Onyer (13 Nov 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Thanks, Onyer, but do you mean the Bianchi or the Vikings?
> By the way, the Bianchi does not look like that at present. It has been out in the rain over the last couple of days and needs a hose-down at least. Still, it's plastic!


I meant Bianchis. I always drool over them. So much I've been banned from the shop


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

Already on the Giant thread but hey , I'm excited .
The winter wheels are on


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Already on the Giant thread but hey , I'm excited .
> The winter wheels are on



Gorgeous bike, weird saddle!?


----------



## SWSteve (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Already on the Giant thread but hey , I'm excited .
> The winter wheels are on




Lovely machine! What made you pick a TCR?


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Gorgeous bike, weird saddle!?


Selle SMP Chrono . They are sooo comfy ive decided to buy another one for my defy 5 .


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Selle SMP Chrono . They are sooo comfy ive decided to buy another one for my defy 5 .


Are they lady friendly? Or just for the lads.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Lovely machine! What made you pick a TCR?


I guess I was a bit green really but when looking at road bikes I saw it in the giant shop and wanted it . Then I saw the price tag  and bought a Defy 5 to test the water on road bikes again . I had road bikes in my late teens but not been on one for 20 odd years .
I got the bug and loved them again and then the TCR was discounted as the new models where due out .
Having looked into the Giant company and reading stuff on here it ticked all the boxes for me so I bought it and I am so glad I did .
It goes like shoot off a shovel even with me on it


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Are they lady friendly? Or just for the lads.


They do lady ones also


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

Some discounted here http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...29&gclid=CJGQxsTz-sECFSdPtAodpXsAHw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2014)

Love the green one but it's ££££££


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Already on the Giant thread but hey , I'm excited .
> The winter wheels are on


nice looking bike think the small sized road bikes always look like they can shift. My mate has an orbea orca in XS size and it weights in it just over 6kg tricked out. Love those wheels on that they carbon ? Or just deep rimmed alloy ?


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> nice looking bike think the small sized road bikes always look like they can shift. My mate has an orbea orca in XS size and it weights in it just over 6kg tricked out. Love those wheels on that they carbon ? Or just deep rimmed alloy ?


Carbon with an alloy braking surface . I nipped out for ten miles today to test them out and I love being able to stop again so the carbon wheels have gone away for the winter ...... Unless we get a few dry days 
Mrs M . Try the cheaper SMP first to see if you like the shape . Or look on ebay for a second hand one , although I did that recently and got sent a bloody fake saddle !


----------



## Soltydog (14 Nov 2014)

I loved the look of the Giant TCR range, just couldn't find one in my size so opted for the planet X


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2014)

Mechanic took these


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Paging @ianrauk...


----------



## Mrs M (15 Nov 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Mechanic took these
> View attachment 61711
> View attachment 61713
> View attachment 61714
> ...



Lovely looking bike, blue is a nice shade!
Sorry if this is a girlie response!?
It's a cracker.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Nov 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Mechanic took these
> View attachment 61711
> View attachment 61713
> View attachment 61714
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely looking bike, blue is a nice shade!
> Sorry if this is a girlie response!?
> It's a cracker.



Unfunny old school joke time!

It would be if it was pink.

Only Neanderthals reckon that appreciating aesthetics, colour or style is girly.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2014)

Gorgeous bike.. what's not to like about it?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Gorgeous bike.. what's not to like about it?


That it now looks like this  But I have two more black/blue machines to keep my mind off missing her so much


----------



## Mrs M (15 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Unfunny old school joke time!
> 
> It would be if it was pink.
> 
> Only Neanderthals reckon that appreciating aesthetics, colour or style is girly.



Eh?


----------



## Mrs M (15 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Unfunny old school joke time!
> 
> It would be if it was pink.
> 
> Only Neanderthals reckon that appreciating aesthetics, colour or style is girly.



Just admiring a good looking bike, problem?


----------



## AndyRM (15 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Just admiring a good looking bike, problem?



None whatsoever. I'm not sure why you think I have one?


----------



## Mrs M (15 Nov 2014)

Ok then


----------



## Paul139 (24 Nov 2014)

My Focus Cayo Evo 6. Ready to go, on day two of the Hotchillee London To Paris.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (25 Nov 2014)

new year new bike!!!


----------



## gds58 (25 Nov 2014)

ror3h said:


> Is that rear brake cable going over the stem? Looks like it's at a really awkward angle, I'd sort that out ASAP as it will be adversely affecting your braking as is. I'd also level the saddle if I were you... Lovely bike otherwise though, like the paint job.


My thoughts exactly!! in addition, there are far too many spacers under the stem. Recommendations for a carbon steerer (which this has) are a maximum of the thickness of the steerer (i.e. 30mm) for safety reasons as it puts too much stress on the fork steerer with this much on it and it could have catastrophic results. Need at least half of those taken out my friend!


----------



## gds58 (25 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Though am put off by the press fit BB.



Why?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

gds58 said:


> Why?




All the reports on here, and other forums of continually having to fix, take apart, regrease due to creaks. 
I think @smokeysmoo (iirc) has gone down the correct route and adapted his bb30 to HTII.

I'm very happy with HHII so I am sticking with them. Over 10 years and gawd knows how many bikes, I have only ever had a problem with one BB.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> All the reports on here, and other forums of continually having to fix, take apart, regrease due to creaks.
> I think @smokeysmoo (iirc) has gone down the correct route and adapted his bb30 to HTII.


Yup Ian's spot on 

After loads of grief with the BB30 on my Cannondale I adapted it and fitted a Hollowtech II chainset, and with not a sound in sight since I've never looked back.

It literally turned the bike from a nightmare into the dream I expected it to be when I bought it


----------



## otherself (28 Nov 2014)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> new year new bike!!!




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6ragUeIkKA


----------



## 2wd (4 Dec 2014)

Canyon Aeroad's been put away until spring,enter the new winter bike...
Ribble Evo Pro Carbon with Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels 
Quite pleased with it


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2014)

2wd said:


> Canyon Aeroad's been put away until spring,enter the new winter bike...
> Ribble Evo Pro Carbon with Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
> Quite pleased with it



Brilliant bike, though owning one myself I may be a tad biased.


----------



## swiftylee (8 Dec 2014)

6.75kg of pure porn


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (9 Dec 2014)

Both bikes clean and ready for action!! :P


----------



## derrick (9 Dec 2014)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> Both bikes clean and ready for action!! :P


Not sure about the tyres on the S2, But nice bikes.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (9 Dec 2014)

derrick said:


> Not sure about the tyres on the S2, But nice bikes.



pave tyres are the best  (only really got them because they remind me of inters in F1) :P


----------



## gds58 (10 Dec 2014)

2wd said:


> Canyon Aeroad's been put away until spring,enter the new winter bike...
> Ribble Evo Pro Carbon with Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
> Quite pleased with it


Just needs a nice set of full length mudguards then it'll be a proper 'Winter Bike'


----------



## gds58 (10 Dec 2014)

derrick said:


> Not sure about the tyres on the S2, But nice bikes.


They look like Vittoria Pave CG's which are outstanding tyres with fantastic wet weather grip and super rolling resistance. Real classics!


----------



## jack smith (13 Dec 2014)

Traded in the s works tarmac for this winter bike! I love it so far, wish i jad sram on it though.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Dec 2014)

jack smith said:


> Traded in the s works tarmac for this winter bike! I love it so far, wish i jad sram on it though.
> View attachment 74282


Blimey that is a radical riding position! (Arse up head down) how do you find that comfortable on the man bits?


----------



## swiftylee (14 Dec 2014)

Decided to change the wheels...


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Decided to change the wheels...
> View attachment 74374


Yummy ! Are they the newer ones with the fairings or the older version ? If the newer ones how do you find them ?


----------



## jack smith (14 Dec 2014)

Thats why the saddle is tilted slightly down ever since riding a venge ive found that the most comftorable position surprisingly


swiftylee said:


> Decided to change the wheels...
> View attachment 74374


okay that definatley looks better than the last photo those tyres must really bring it out too thats amazing!


----------



## swiftylee (14 Dec 2014)

They are the newer ones. Very light only just went up the road on it a missile and the brakes are amazing


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> They are the newer ones. Very light only just went up the road on it a missile and the brakes are amazing


I figured they would be a lot lighter . I have the older ones that are stated to be 1575g . Still fast wheels and yes the brakes are great 
What do the newer ones weigh ?


----------



## swiftylee (14 Dec 2014)

Don't know not as light as the mavics


----------



## Stockie (17 Jan 2015)

Just waiting for the pedals


----------



## HB2210 (20 Jan 2015)

My first carbon ever .... Changed the colour of the tyres .... Taking off continental ultra race and replacing with unbranded purple .... Causing much disgust amongst my cycling buddies  I don't care .... I think it's girly and I love it


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jan 2015)

HB2210 said:


> View attachment 77499
> View attachment 77496
> My first carbon ever .... Changed the colour of the tyres .... Taking off continental ultra race and replacing with unbranded purple .... Causing much disgust amongst my cycling buddies  I don't care .... I think it's girly and I love it



Your cycling pals are wrong, that's class!


----------



## derrick (20 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Your cycling pals are wrong, that's class!


Are you sure,


----------



## PLuKE (22 Jan 2015)

Purple looks good!

BUT, how much RR has been lost?

Luke


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

PLuKE said:


> Purple looks good!
> 
> BUT, how much RR has been lost?
> 
> Luke



RR?


----------



## derrick (22 Jan 2015)

HB2210 said:


> View attachment 77499
> View attachment 77496
> My first carbon ever .... Changed the colour of the tyres .... Taking off continental ultra race and replacing with unbranded purple .... Causing much disgust amongst my cycling buddies  I don't care .... I think it's girly and I love it


Is your jersey colour coordinated with your bike?


----------



## HB2210 (22 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> Is your jersey colour coordinated with your bike?



Maybes  x


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> Is your jersey colour coordinated with your bike?


If that's you in your avatar I would hold back on the fashion tips


----------



## HB2210 (22 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> Is your jersey colour coordinated with your bike?



Here it is, bit too subtle ??


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

HB2210 said:


> Here it is, bit too subtle ??
> 
> View attachment 77698



Nice bibs, but the hatchet Photoshop job on that is brutal. I wonder if those responsible actually understand anatomy.


----------



## HB2210 (23 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Nice bibs, but the hatchet Photoshop job on that is brutal. I wonder if those responsible actually understand anatomy.



They are girl bibs


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2015)

HB2210 said:


> They are girl bibs



Yeah I know, but still!


----------



## HB2210 (23 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah I know, but still!



Agree, certainly won't look like that on me x


----------



## derrick (23 Jan 2015)

[QUOT


Cuchilo said:


> If that's you in your avatar I would hold back on the fashion tips


Not a tip. A q
uchilo, post: 3492078, member: 31431"]If that's you in your avatar I would hold back on the fashion tips [/QUOTE]
Not a fas


AndyRM said:


> Yeah I know, but still!


They probably look better on.


----------



## HB2210 (23 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> [QUOT
> 
> Not a tip. A q
> uchilo, post: 3492078, member: 31431"]If that's you in your avatar I would hold back on the fashion tips


Not a fas

They probably look better on.[/QUOTE]

Laughing


----------



## Pikey (25 Jan 2015)

Went and picked up this little beast yesterday after my first audax DNF.
Every cloud eh!??


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jan 2015)

Pikey said:


> Went and picked up this little beast yesterday after my first audax DNF.
> Every cloud eh!??
> View attachment 77887


----------



## Pikey (25 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


>



 Indeed!

Haven't put any pedals on it yet or ridden it, too knackered after driving to sheffield and back.
Prob gonna put it on the turbo later and use that bike fit app you had.

First sunny day in the next few weeks, it will be unleashed! Gonna go practice on a local clubs 10 route.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jan 2015)

Its a very handy app for seeing what you want to do . I think if you start out with three positions and record them it will make it easier to see what small tweaks later on will do to your position . That's what I have found by trial and error anyway .
you gotta whack some pedals on it and take it for a spin up the road !


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jan 2015)

Just picked up this Allez Carbon Epic....looking to build up with Campag once the rest of the money is saved up....


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2015)

Epic indeed!


----------



## ziggys101 (30 Jan 2015)

I've posted all my carbon bikes on here so far so here is the latest


----------



## PaulSecteur (31 Jan 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Just picked up this Allez Carbon Epic....looking to build up with Campag once the rest of the money is saved up....



Once its built I would be very interested to hear what you think of how it rides. A very interesting evolutionary step in carbon bikes.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (31 Jan 2015)

HB2210 said:


> View attachment 77499
> View attachment 77496
> My first carbon ever .... Changed the colour of the tyres .... Taking off continental ultra race and replacing with unbranded purple .... Causing much disgust amongst my cycling buddies  I don't care .... I think it's girly and I love it



I'm jealous - love the tyres!


----------



## HB2210 (31 Jan 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> I'm jealous - love the tyres!



Thank you .... I'm calling it the Marmite bike - half my pals like it, other half hate it ... Sheesh boys are hard work !!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 Feb 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> I've posted all my carbon bikes on here so far so here is the latest



Ultegra DI2 TT... Nice.

Does having the gear buttons near the brakes make it more usable in traffic?


----------



## ziggys101 (2 Feb 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Ultegra DI2 TT... Nice.
> 
> Does having the gear buttons near the brakes make it more usable in traffic?



All my Tri bikes have had Di2 so its all I know :-)


----------



## Nigel182 (5 Feb 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> Once its built I would be very interested to hear what you think of how it rides. A very interesting evolutionary step in carbon bikes.



Will certainly do that Paul
Have started a Thread of the build in the Photo Gallery


----------



## derrick (6 Feb 2015)

Another upgrade, A nice set of Mavic sle wheels, looking forward to the first ride.


----------



## Cubist (7 Feb 2015)

Managed to find a bargain PX Pro frame with my Christmas money, and set about my first roadbike build. I reckon it looks pretty good, and rides very nicely. Do not adjust your set, those are 46cm bars to go with my shoulders.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Feb 2015)

46cm!! geezo I ride 42cm which may seem small but suits me fine, not keen a on big wide bars.


----------



## Cubist (7 Feb 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> 46cm!! geezo I ride 42cm which may seem small but suits me fine, not keen a on big wide bars.


My shoulders measure 45cm centre humerus to humerus, and conventional fitting wisdom suggests adding a couple of cm to allow for outwards rotation. A review of the Ergonova suggests that if anything they come up a bit narrow, but with a flare to the drops. They feel pretty good compared with the 40s on my last bike. I'm no racing snake, so a bit of comfort goes a long way!


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Feb 2015)

Yep I suspose I ended up with 42cm FSA compact bars as was fitted to my new bike and I have to say they are the most comfortable bars I`ve used. Beenc keeping an eye out on the carbon equivalent prices, going to see if I can raise some funds


----------



## Butty1972 (11 Feb 2015)

First road bike for many years, first carbon:


----------



## coco69 (11 Feb 2015)

Wow...very nice


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

nice one... lovely looking bike.

@vickster look away now...


----------



## Butty1972 (11 Feb 2015)

Thanks, 
I spent months agonising over the purchase, but in the end the sheer value from Ribble was too much to pass up, plus 10 months 0%, plus I live 2 miles away from them so could walk there and pick it up...


----------



## Gingerbloke (11 Feb 2015)

His and hers Tarmacs....!!!


----------



## Mr.Si (22 Feb 2015)

OK the long awaited image of my Wilier GTS Disc which I got yesterday.


----------



## Tojo (26 Feb 2015)

Just joined site and thought I would post a picture of My Carbon....!


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Feb 2015)

My new TT build for the 2015 season:




Just got to tweak the position now...


----------



## Tojo (27 Feb 2015)

Tojo said:


> Just joined site and thought I would post a picture of My Carbon....!
> 
> View attachment 80825


Here's a better picture, also put the summer Zondas on as well


----------



## Tojo (27 Feb 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Mechanic took these
> View attachment 61711
> View attachment 61713
> View attachment 61714
> ...




Like the goodridch outer cable is it hydraulic tubing minus the fittings....?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2015)

Tojo said:


> Like the goodridch outer cable is it hydraulic tubing minus the fittings....?


It's not but it feels a lot like the same stuff. Very stiff and quite hard to cut even with cable cutters. Had to shorten the rear brake piece as it was (believe it or not) pushing the brake on!

Ended up cutting the goodridge bands off though. They didn't suit the bike


----------



## Tojo (1 Mar 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's not but it feels a lot like the same stuff. Very stiff and quite hard to cut even with cable cutters. Had to shorten the rear brake piece as it was (believe it or not) pushing the brake on!
> 
> Ended up cutting the Goodrich bands off though. They didn't suit the bike




I agree those Goodrich bands look like the shrink tube ones that you get with the motorcycle ones I had on my Fireblade. So are the outers Jagwire road pro titanium or something else as I'd like to get a set.....?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Mar 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/goodridge-gear-cable-kit/rp-prod22234
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/goodridge-gear-cable-kit/rp-prod22234


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2015)

Me and my full carbon Orro Oxygen


----------



## Justinslow (1 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Me and my full carbon Orro Oxygen


Nice, but from that angle it looks like you are on a kids bike!


----------



## Justinslow (1 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> Here's a better picture, also put the summer Zondas on as well
> 
> View attachment 80871


Like that a lot, some people may call the colour scheme dull but I like it!


----------



## Tojo (1 Mar 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/goodridge-gear-cable-kit/rp-prod22234
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/goodridge-gear-cable-kit/rp-prod22234



Thanks for that...
They have the set for the gears but unfortunately not the brake ones to match, just my luck.....


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Nice, but from that angle it looks like you are on a kids bike!



That's because it's a Small and the guy taking the pic wasc over 6'4


----------



## davester65 (1 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> That's because it's a Small and the guy taking the pic wasc over 6'4



How tall are you?


----------



## Tojo (1 Mar 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Like that a lot, some people may call the colour scheme dull but I like it!



I think they referred to it as Stealth when I bought it, also I prefer the Planet X logo on it as their previous ones were big solid lettering which I think looked a bit tacky, got it late last year on one of their one off deals, I think they were £1200 before, I got it for £900 thought that was canny specially with full Ultegra, I put the Deda stem, spacers, seat stem and seat on also obviously put my wheels on, with the Zondas on it tips the scales at just over 7kg......


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2015)

davester65 said:


> How tall are you?



I'm only 5ft 4 and the bike is a 52cm frame! So it's just a optical illusion


----------



## davester65 (1 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> I'm only 5ft 4 and the bike is a 52cm frame! So it's just a optical illusion



Only reason i ask is i have an Oxygen and the geometry sheet on the Orro website has some errors, (nothing major) but if you're happy and comfortable on the bike then that's all that matters.


----------



## Tojo (2 Mar 2015)

I think the bike industry needs to get a grip with frame sizing its gone to rat sh**t all these drop tubes and equivalent sizes I got measured up when I was 15 yrs old for a hand built frame and the only question I was asked was..... what type of cycling do you do.
There seems now that there is so many different options out there that it is misleading people to what they actually need for their chosen discipline and unless you know I think a lot of potential new cyclists get put off by flim flam when they have all the best intentions of going and buying a bike and using it....Views please and criticisms.
By the way the the frame fitted me....Perfectly........Strange


----------



## Dark46 (2 Mar 2015)

Here's another picture that it looks normal in.

I know the cage is upside down lol

I've had a proper bike fitting from Eastgate Cycles in Gloucester and the bike feels amazing. Yesterday I did 43 milestone first time I've done anything like that time in the saddle or distance on a road bike. I suffered no aches or pains anywhere, I was expecting possible back ache as Ive been riding a hybrid up till now.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Here's another picture that it looks normal in.
> 
> I know the cage is upside down lol
> 
> I've had a proper bike fitting from Eastgate Cycles in Gloucester and the bike feels amazing. Yesterday I did 43 milestone first time I've done anything like that time in the saddle or distance on a road bike. I suffered no aches or pains anywhere, I was expecting possible back ache as Ive been riding a hybrid up till now.



Your cage is the right way up  either that or all of mine are upside down


----------



## Justinslow (2 Mar 2015)

^^^^ what he said!


----------



## Tojo (2 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Here's another picture that it looks normal in.
> 
> I know the cage is upside down lol
> 
> I've had a proper bike fitting from Eastgate Cycles in Gloucester and the bike feels amazing. Yesterday I did 43 milestone first time I've done anything like that time in the saddle or distance on a road bike. I suffered no aches or pains anywhere, I was expecting possible back ache as Ive been riding a hybrid up till now.




Is that set back seat stem a result of the fitting....?


----------



## Dark46 (2 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> Is that set back seat stem a result of the fitting....?


Yeah that perfect for me!


----------



## Tojo (2 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Yeah that perfect for me!



I think I would have gone for a longer stem instead and keep your position over the pedals...!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> I think I would have gone for a longer stem instead and keep your position over the pedals...!



The set back seat post (which is a pretty standard configuration) may well have been chosen order to achieve the correct position over the bottom bracket.


----------



## Tojo (3 Mar 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> The set back seat post (which is a pretty standard configuration) may well have been chosen order to achieve the correct position over the bottom bracket.



Yeh, I suppose we're all different, I'm the same height as Dark46, but when I looked at the geometry of the last bike I bought according to them I should have had a small but I went for the medium because of the reach and even then when I got it I had to put on a longer stem as I felt hunched up but that is probably just me as I've always up until then had older geometry bikes and not the sloping type top tubes, it may be interesting for me to go and get a proper fitting on one of the new adjustable gizmo's but I think if I was left to my own devices I would still go with a longer steam or just drop it down.


----------



## swiftylee (15 Mar 2015)

My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

My eyes!!!!!  ^^^


----------



## swiftylee (15 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> My eyes!!!!!  ^^^


green machine....


----------



## Big Nick (15 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics
> View attachment 82574


Holy cow!

I don't think I'd ever be fast enough to do that bike justice!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Mar 2015)

Very nice hope the rider can do that bike justice.......


----------



## AAddict (15 Mar 2015)

My First road bike since I was 13 (I'm now in my 40's). It's going to take some getting used to, but gotta be better than my old HT with slick tyres. 

Planet X RT-58 with 6800 Ultegra gearing, plus some other cheaper bits that seem to ride fine to me.


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics
> View attachment 82574


Hi viz


----------



## Citius (15 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics
> View attachment 82574



Waaaayyyy too much green.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Mar 2015)

New year..new TT bike:


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> New year..new TT bike:


I cant see anything


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Mar 2015)

jowwy said:


> I cant see anything


Did u look at the cannondale first


----------



## phantasmagoriana (15 Mar 2015)

New summer bike - a Trek Emonda.


----------



## StuAff (15 Mar 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> New summer bike - a Trek Emonda.


Purple bar tape. I'd never have guessed  Which spec?


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Purple bar tape. I'd never have guessed  Which spec?


Looks like 105 5800


----------



## phantasmagoriana (15 Mar 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> Looks like 105 5800



Yep. It's essentially an SL5, but was built from the SL frameset (I don't like the green colour of the stock SL5s, and this was a bit cheaper!).


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Mar 2015)

Nice


----------



## Jason.T (15 Mar 2015)

My boardman team carbon with fulcrum racing zero red passion wheel set, looking to upgrade the shifters to 105 from the current tiagra mainly because I don't like the cabling on show from the tiagra's


----------



## Justinslow (15 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics
> View attachment 82574


Nice, only a couple of months ago you had a lovely Giant, what happened? (And a couple more before that which were for sale if I'm not mistaken) was you bored with it/them already?


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Mar 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> New summer bike - a Trek Emonda.



As if you needed a light bike to help you climb hills .


----------



## swiftylee (16 Mar 2015)

yeah justinslow had a few.

sold my tcr which i really enjoyed to build a giant propel with dura ace which i hated. only rode twice just not for me.

looked at new tcr advanced pro but was lots of money for the spec....

decided on synapse hi mod and get a smile even just a short ride to work

need to do more miles on it first


----------



## Justinslow (17 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> yeah justinslow had a few.
> 
> sold my tcr which i really enjoyed to build a giant propel with dura ace which i hated. only rode twice just not for me.
> 
> ...


Cool, they were all lovely bikes to me!


----------



## SteCenturion (21 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> Is that set back seat stem a result of the fitting....?


This is a standard feature on the Orro brand bikes...

3T set back/laid back seat post...

read a feature on Orro in Cyclist mag.


----------



## SteCenturion (21 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> My Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod Sram Red... With Cosmics
> View attachment 82574


Are they Custom/Replica decals on your rims Swifty ?

Never seen a Ltd Edition Mavic wheel set in this colour.


----------



## Tojo (22 Mar 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> This is a standard feature on the Orro brand bikes...
> 
> 3T set back/laid back seat post...
> 
> read a feature on Orro in Cyclist mag.







I had a look, interesting, it must be because the geometery of their frames......


----------



## spiderman2 (22 Mar 2015)

Specialized Roubaix SL4


----------



## Citius (22 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> I had a look, interesting, it must be because the geometery of their frames......



I doubt it. Probably 90% - or more - of new bikes are specced with layback posts of some sort or other.


----------



## Onyer (22 Mar 2015)

spiderman2 said:


> Specialized Roubaix SL4
> View attachment 83387
> View attachment 83387


Beautiful. And it is red to make you go faster!


----------



## davester65 (22 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> I doubt it. Probably 90% - or more - of new bikes are specced with layback posts of some sort or other.



My Orro Oxygen came with a 3T Stylus 25 as standard, so that's definitely how they spec them up. I'm not sure if it's relevant to the geometry either, I'm going for a bike fitting sometime soon so i'll post some results after that.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

davester65 said:


> My Orro Oxygen came with a 3T Stylus 25 as standard, so that's definitely how they spec them up. I'm not sure if it's relevant to the geometry either, I'm going for a *bike fitting* sometime soon so i'll post some results after that.


That would be really interesting...

toyed with the idea of a bike fit last year but funds being low opted not to..

be interested to read your opinion.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Mar 2015)

Of topic completely I know and some will say its worth the money but not convinced its something you could not just work out for yourself ?? In fact if you have a turbo trainer or something to mount the bike on there are apps available which can record your position on the bike , minimal gains and all that ? Bike fit seems to be relatively new in being offered to anyone, remember alot of the pro`s out there are sitting on custom built bikes with top tubes longer or shorter than mass produced etc as an example. You don`t get all that with an off the peg bought bike ?


----------



## swiftylee (26 Mar 2015)

custom *SteCenturion. they are genuine mavic wheels.

there is a guy on ebay called specialized stealth that does mavic decals.

very good and good service, does all colours*


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Mar 2015)

Here's some pics from today of the Helium after fitting a new superleggero stem;


----------



## fungus (2 Apr 2015)

My TCR


----------



## arranandy (6 Apr 2015)

Its finally finished!!!

Colnago C60

Swapped the groupset (Campag Record 11-speed) and wheels from my previous Colnago M10 frame. New Fizik seatpost, saddle, bars and stem.

Took it for a short ride this morning just to make sure everything dialled in. Rides like a dream.

Can't wait to really ride it in anger on Mallorca in 2 weeks time


----------



## willium38 (6 Apr 2015)

My stock ridley fenix enjoying the April sun












fenix



__ willium38
__ 6 Apr 2015


----------



## Robeh (9 Apr 2015)

My Cube GTC Race 2012 With A new Set Off Zipp 606's....


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2015)

Nice zipps


----------



## Citius (16 Apr 2015)

Robeh said:


> My Cube GTC Race 2012 With A new Set Off Zipp 606's....



Are you sure those are Zipps??


----------



## Citius (16 Apr 2015)

Let me re-phrase that.

Those are not Zipps.


----------



## swiftylee (29 Apr 2015)

Changed Quite a bit since purchased a few months ago...

ditched the sram red... now full dura ace 9000 keeping the sisl2 crank

mavic ksyrium sls wheels instead of cosmics

fizik bar tape


just the seat to go...


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Apr 2015)

swiftylee said:


> Changed Quite a bit since purchased a few months ago...
> 
> ditched the sram red... now full dura ace 9000 keeping the sisl2 crank
> 
> ...


Why did you ditch the deep section wheels ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Why did you ditch the deep section wheels ?




Coz he'd had them for more than three weeks lol.


----------



## Citius (29 Apr 2015)

Still too much green. Front QR on the wrong side?


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Still too much green. Front QR on the wrong side?


Does it matter up front?


----------



## Citius (29 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Does it matter up front?



Does it matter? No. But it's still wrong though


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Does it matter? No. But it's still wrong though


Says who?


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> Says who?



Says most people. What side do you have yours on?


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Whatever side i see fit to put it on


----------



## Robeh (30 Apr 2015)

some off the comment's on this forum really crack me up..always someone who has to critical.
nice bike by the way...


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> Whatever side i see fit to put it on



A quick review of some of your bike pics shows them to be on the left (ie correct) side, so we can all stand down..


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> A quick review of some of your bike pics shows them to be on the left (ie correct) side, so we can all stand down..


A quick view of my bike shows its on the right......and no side is the right side, so stop bumping your gums and spouting out nonesense for the sake of it


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> A quick view of my bike shows its on the right......and no side is the right side, so stop bumping your gums and spouting out nonesense for the sake of it



You could start an argument in a phone box. I've already said it doesn't matter, but you chose to ignore that. Anyway, carry on being wrong....


----------



## Robeh (30 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> A quick view of my bike shows its on the right......and no side is the right side, so stop bumping your gums and spouting out nonesense for the sake of it


well said


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> You could start an argument in a phone box. I've already said it doesn't matter, but you chose to ignore that. Anyway, carry on being wrong....


In that case if it doesnt matter, then i cant be wrong........


----------



## Robeh (30 Apr 2015)

i type with one finger is that wrong lol


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

jowwy said:


> In that case if it doesnt matter, then i cant be wrong........



As I said - so there's nothing for you to get flustered about.

You'll love this though: http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.co.uk/2007/06/its-all-in-details.html - if that doesn't get your BP up, nothing will.


----------



## swiftylee (30 Apr 2015)

only added the green tyres citius...

well spotted on the qr never noticed it as was in a hurry...

as i am 62kg and the bike is very light i struggled in windy weather with the deep sections on cuchilo.

even though they looked the b******s, i have a 130 mile ride sunday with some 25% climbs so its a case of practical over looks...

unlike me for a change...


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

swiftylee said:


> only added the green tyres citius...
> 
> well spotted on the qr never noticed it as was in a hurry...



Not personally a fan of coloured tyres, but if you like em...

Don't worry about the QR, cos jowwy says it's fine on the wrong side


----------



## swiftylee (30 Apr 2015)

ok


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Not personally a fan of coloured tyres, but if you like em...
> 
> Don't worry about the QR, cos jowwy says it's fine on the wrong side


Jowwy says stop dictating to people what you believe to be right/wrong and spreading your bile filled nonesense all over the threads.............is my position clear enough for you


----------



## Citius (30 Apr 2015)

Step away from the BP meds, old son. Nobody's dictating (unless we include you, of course).

Seriously though - put the QR on any side you want. But don't be suprised if people laugh at you behind your back if it's on the wrong side


----------



## jowwy (30 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Step away from the BP meds, old son. Nobody's dictating (unless we include you, of course).
> 
> Seriously though - put the QR on any side you want. But don't be suprised if people laugh at you behind your back if it's on the wrong side


Were am i dictating to anyone? And please dont call me old son......1. Im not old and 2. Im defo not your son


----------



## Rustybucket (30 Apr 2015)

Isnt this show us your carbon thread not have a lovers tiff thread? Can someone please post some pics of some nice bikes asap!?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2015)

Lol @ this thread!

To be fair the front QR should be on the NDS side - oh wait, am I allowed to use the term NDS again?!  Nice bike btw!


----------



## Contdor (16 May 2015)

Ziggys, is your canyon fork still available?


----------



## SteCenturion (17 May 2015)

Citius said:


> Let me re-phrase that.
> 
> Those are not Zipps.


That was my first thought...

Don't mind being proved wrong though.


----------



## MiK1138 (17 May 2015)

Heres Mine Albannach Dubh built by Jim Cameron of Albannach.cc Dedaccia Scuro HRC frame, Sram Force Groupset 10 spd, Mavic Krysium Wheels, Deda Stem and Bars and a Fizik wings flex saddle Bar replaced White Bar tape with Black as i am a mucky pup


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 May 2015)

Deposit paid, ones in the build for me at the moment, meanwhile I'm waiting for my cycle scheme certificate!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2015)

Nice


----------



## zach (22 May 2015)

swiftylee said:


> Decided to change the wheels...
> View attachment 74374



What a great looking bike! I like the horizontal top tube with the classic geometry design. Fantastic finish.


----------



## Breedon (25 May 2015)

Here's mine planet x RT-58 build with sram red group set and carbon wheels built it my self and she's fast


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2015)

Here's mine, a Whyte Montpellier.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Jun 2015)

Yay!!


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Jun 2015)

This is Snow White:





She likes it hard and fast.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jun 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> This is Snow White:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very smart and lovely wheels.


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Very smart and lovely wheels.


The wheels are a work of art, when they arrived I didn't know whether to put them on the bike or just hang them on the wall


----------



## Hyslop (8 Jun 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> The wheels are a work of art, when they arrived I didn't know whether to put them on the bike or just hang them on the wall


Should we pass on the road,I will of course offer a personal "polish yer wheels guvnor"service!.Very nice indeed.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yay!!
> View attachment 91255


Nice but really could do with a set of upgraded wheels.......................


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yay!!
> View attachment 91255


Nice... confused though...


You didn't get the Sensa you posted up on the 22nd then ? "Deposit paid" 

Very much into these Flouo colours at the moment.


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Nice... confused though...
> 
> 
> You didn't get the Sensa you posted up on the 22nd then ? "Deposit paid"
> ...



No, I developed misgivings about that one, turned out to be justified.


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> No, I developed misgivings about that one, turned out to be justified.



Same shop so I got the deposit transferred across.


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Jun 2015)

Ok we have seen some pretty bikes in this thread, now here is my used and abused 2008 BH G2. The laquer is lifting all over the place on it. The only original parts are the frameset,seatpost and shifters. It has been used for audaxes, sportives,races and mostly commuting.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jun 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> View attachment 91499
> View attachment 91498
> View attachment 91497
> View attachment 91496
> ...


Very nice, but -
Is she melting?


----------



## HarryTheDog (10 Jun 2015)

@Mrs M looks like it doesn't it, she has been in enough rain. We believe it to be the laquer lifting, On the chainstays probably due to twisting, Its getting worse and its getting flexy and creaky unlike me who is getting less flexy and creaky. I will probably get a new one next year.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2015)

Replaced the conti tyres with a pair of nearly new michelins, also had to feck about this evening resetting the front mech, cable stretched already! But went for a quick spin afterwards. Getting into the swing of it!


----------



## SteCenturion (11 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> No, I developed misgivings about that one, turned out to be justified.


Why is that @Cyclist33 ?

What's up with them ?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Replaced the conti tyres with a pair of nearly new michelins, also had to feck about this evening resetting the front mech, cable stretched already! But went for a quick spin afterwards. Getting into the swing of it!
> View attachment 91508


Poem of the day.
Red and green should never be seen, except on a beautiful cycling machine.

Eh, maybe it's yellow


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jun 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Poem of the day.
> Red and green should never be seen, except on a beautiful cycling machine.
> 
> Eh, maybe it's yellow



Er yeah well I've always that old wives' poem was bollox anyway! There aren't absolutes of aesthetics, it's a personal thing 

Anyway, er, it's neither green nor yellow but a high-viz stripe in between the two!


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Why is that @Cyclist33 ?
> 
> What's up with them ?



CBA to go into again! Just wasn't the right bike and it took me a few days' consideration to figure that out.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Jun 2015)

I like it


----------



## mr_s81 (15 Jun 2015)

Replaced the bar tape and hoods today so thought I should best take a photo before the white tape gets a little "less" white!


----------



## goody (17 Jun 2015)

Three years on and still love riding it. Been to Tenerife, Mallorca 312, Ride London '86 the wet one, Velohon Wales, one 200K Audax in February and lots of nice days out. Great bike.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2015)

Nice ^^^ deep rims look so much better without garish graphics and stickers.


----------



## Richard1537 (2 Jul 2015)




----------



## jowwy (2 Jul 2015)

^^^ nice machines

Careful when showing off your carbon guys - the bike police are watching for fakes


----------



## Richard1537 (2 Jul 2015)

What fakes????


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Jul 2015)

Get it Friday


----------



## Soltydog (15 Jul 2015)

ComedyPilot said:


> View attachment 96236
> 
> 
> Get it Friday


Very nice mate, hope you like it as much as I like mine


----------



## Father Jack (16 Jul 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Very nice mate, hope you like it as much as I like mine



Do you still have a leather mudflap available?


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jul 2015)

Father Jack said:


> Do you still have a leather mudflap available?


Blimey, that was a while ago & I can't remember if I still have it. I'll have a look in garage & see if it's still about


----------



## Svendo (19 Jul 2015)

Finally finished building my new ride. Quick spin today and all is very very good!
Seat post, stem and saddle are all old, rest is brand new.
Except the pedals, SPD-SLs will appear when I fix the cleats on my new shoes.


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jul 2015)

Svendo said:


> View attachment 96882
> 
> Finally finished building my new ride. Quick spin today and all is very very good!
> Seat post, stem and saddle are all old, rest is brand new.
> Except the pedals, SPD-SLs will appear when I fix the cleats on my new shoes.


Nice. Very nice.


----------



## MargateRock (20 Jul 2015)

Giant Propel Advanced 1, working its way around the Kent coast


----------



## SteCenturion (20 Jul 2015)

MargateRock said:


> View attachment 96898
> View attachment 96899
> View attachment 96900
> 
> ...


She's a beaut.


----------



## Mark2802 (27 Jul 2015)

Bianchi Sempre pro, fulcrum 3's. 
Selling soon though in favour of an infinito CV


----------



## jorge (27 Jul 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> All my Tri bikes have had Di2 so its all I know :-)


*Canyon One One Four SLX carbon Fork*

hey there ziggy
can't find out how to reply on the original post so i do it here;-)
question:
do you still selling your canyon ultimate fork?


----------



## GeoffCapes (27 Jul 2015)

Here's mine. Cannondale Super Six Evo.


----------



## Neiltluck (4 Aug 2015)

IMG_20150504_153505 by Neil Luck, on Flickr

Here's my self built Scott Foil Orica Greenedge Team Issue. It was a great and useful experience being able to build it myself, as I now have (hopefully) enough knowledge to carry out most of the servicing myself. It is a lovely bike; perhaps not cutting edge by 2015 standards, but still better than I will ever be!
Its handling is just superb and is far more forgiving than people think of the Foil. Climbs like a mountain goat too. As for the Ultegra Di2.....WOW!!!
All in a 7.2kg package.


----------



## MissyR (9 Aug 2015)

Love this beastie. I think it's becoming my new best friend!


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2015)

Merlin Malt CR SL. Starting to really enjoy it!


----------



## Gingerbloke (12 Aug 2015)

Nice little build up I've just finished.


----------



## MikeD111 (21 Aug 2015)

Here's my Ribble build.


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Aug 2015)

MikeD111 said:


> Here's my Ribble build.



the yellow bar tape will go grubby very quickly unfortunately, and I would prefer it if the bar ends weren't silver because they aren't in keeping with the rest of the bike.


----------



## MikeD111 (21 Aug 2015)

Yes they do go grubby like you say but they still look nice  yes I need to get some black or carbon ones on... Lucky I have a set at home


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Aug 2015)

Great bike anyhow!


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Aug 2015)

Gingerbloke said:


> Nice little build up I've just finished.


 
Funny place to park a car?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (21 Aug 2015)

Gingerbloke said:


> Nice little build up I've just finished.



That is bloody lovely!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (21 Aug 2015)

So few bikes with tail packs, or pumps. Where do you all put your spare tubes,levers, multi-tool etc?

Or have you all taken them off for the photo opportunity?


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Aug 2015)

Sometimes the bike wears one, other times, in me bumbag.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (21 Aug 2015)

oldgreyandslow said:


> So few bikes with tail packs, or pumps. Where do you all put your spare tubes,levers, multi-tool etc?
> 
> Or have you all taken them off for the photo opportunity?



I sometimes use a seat pack but would never ever ever fasten a pump to my bike. Everything will fit in your jersey pockets and it won't spoil the lines of your bike


----------



## MissyR (21 Aug 2015)

I always use my seat pack and have a co2 thingymabob in it in case of punctures.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Aug 2015)

Gingerbloke said:


> Nice little build up I've just finished.



Lovely, only spoilt by the red detail on the bottle cages...


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Aug 2015)

MissyR said:


> I always use my seat pack and have a co2 thingymabob in it in case of punctures.



same here minimal stuff to carry I see some pictures on here of bikes with enough crap strapped to the bike that it must double the weight !! I mean WTF , in all honesty it used to be me long time back but not now. No need whatsoever.


----------



## MikeD111 (21 Aug 2015)

My little pack holds multi tool, levers, inner tube and my phone normally.


----------



## Neiltluck (21 Aug 2015)

oldgreyandslow said:


> So few bikes with tail packs, or pumps. Where do you all put your spare tubes,levers, multi-tool etc?
> 
> Or have you all taken them off for the photo opportunity?



If you look closely at the "water bottle" on the seat tube of my bike, it isn't actually filled with water but tools and a spare tube. Works a treat


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Aug 2015)

Neiltluck said:


> If you look closely at the "water bottle" on the seat tube of my bike, it isn't actually filled with water but tools and a spare tube. Works a treat
> 
> View attachment 101139


Ah I see. Could never make do with just one drink tho


----------



## Neiltluck (21 Aug 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Ah I see. Could never make do with just one drink tho



To be fair, when I go on longer rides, or when I need more than one drink, I do resort to a saddle pack.


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2015)

Or jersey pockets


----------



## Gingerbloke (24 Aug 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Lovely, only spoilt by the red detail on the bottle cages...


At £50 a pop - they were transferred from the old one along with the seatpost, won't be for too long though.


----------



## nikoo (24 Aug 2015)

My new toy


----------



## oldgreyandslow (29 Aug 2015)

I've given in, with the arrival of my new wheels from DCR I took the tail pack off for the picture.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (29 Aug 2015)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I've given in, with the arrival of my new wheels from DCR I took the tail pack off for the picture.
> View attachment 102022


That is a thing of beauty


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Aug 2015)

The Helium sl before it was crashed(but it's ok) with the new(now ripped and grubby!) dsp white bar tape;will persevere with it though as I like the look of it.


----------



## jayonabike (26 Sep 2015)

Not new but I've just given it the once over for tomorrow's ride

Ritte Vlaanderen 2014
Ultegra 10sp 
Rotor 3D crank
Zipp202 wheels
3T bars & stem
Fizik saddle


----------



## jakechambers100 (3 Oct 2015)




----------



## joe3781 (5 Oct 2015)

Jonbek said:


> My cannondale supersix 105 with Deda superzero seatpost, deda stem and rs80 wheels. Tiagra 12-30 cassette because I am a pussy, just wanted to see if it would fit which it does well. Finished off with a girly water bottle.



Saw this when looking for my first carbon bike, got one mysef now! Cannonade supersix tiagra 




Replaced my alaminium caad 8, very happy with it!


----------



## Andywinds (8 Oct 2015)

This is my Forme Thorpe Comp 2.0


----------



## Big Dave laaa (8 Oct 2015)

Can't see it


----------



## Big Dave laaa (8 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> Is my pic missing still?



Is for me :-(


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Oct 2015)

I thought it was about time I posted some photo's of my bike!












Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015


















Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015
__ 5


















Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015


















Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015


















Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015


















Battaglin C12



__ bozmandb9
__ 8 Oct 2015


----------



## Big Dave laaa (8 Oct 2015)

Liking that Battaglin. I have an S11 as a winter bike which is a decent ride.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Not new but I've just given it the once over for tomorrow's ride
> 
> Ritte Vlaanderen 2014
> Ultegra 10sp
> ...


Very nice and a good illustration of how bike "vogue" has shifted over the duration of this thread...5years!!


----------



## AM1 (9 Oct 2015)

Here's mine, covered a lot of miles over last 2 years on this, it's fab!


----------



## 3narf (10 Oct 2015)

oldgreyandslow said:


> So few bikes with tail packs, or pumps. Where do you all put your spare tubes,levers, multi-tool etc?
> 
> Or have you all taken them off for the photo opportunity?



I was wondering that. I'm getting a new bike tomorrow and I know I'm going to have to load it with crap.

It's the pump- no way would I trust a CO2 one to work in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Oct 2015)

Couple of my mates store everything in a water bottle rather than having a seat pack


----------



## Big Dave laaa (10 Oct 2015)

Small seat pack and pump in jersey pocket. I don't like multi-tool in my jersey pocket or I'd do away with pack altogether. Hate seeing bikes that aren't being used for touring with loads of stuff hanging off them.


----------



## AM1 (11 Oct 2015)

I have a small seat pack with inner tube/tyre levers and a chain link in, I also have a small pouch on the frame tube to carry waterproofs/keys/small amount of change and mobile phone


----------



## Stu Smith (11 Oct 2015)

Two tubes,Top-Peak pump,patches and multi tool plus chain link and some cafe money.
All fits nicely into the pretend water bottle.




Bike with micro seat bag.


----------



## joe3781 (13 Oct 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> Couple of my mates store everything in a water bottle rather than having a seat pack


Thats a bloody good idea.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2015)

joe3781 said:


> Thats a bloody good idea.




It's what I do, as you can see in this pic. You can buy bottle size carriers for tools, tubes etc


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Oct 2015)

Nice pic @ianrauk


----------



## Doyleyburger (13 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's what I do, as you can see in this pic. You can but bottle size carriers for tools, tubes etc
> 
> View attachment 106762


That's a beaut of a machine @ianrauk


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2015)

Cube hpc R .




.love it


----------



## Mike! (14 Oct 2015)

My 2013 Merida Scultura 905 which has seen a few changes in it's life! (stem x 2, seat post, seat x 3, bars, brakes, tyres, wheels x 2)

Recently acquired Mavic Cosmic SLS's which I love the look of, not sure if I prefer the ride of the Fulcrum Racing Zero I had on previously but giving these a few miles to see how it goes. Having said that I recently completed a 50 mile sportive in my best average speed smashing several of my Strava PBs in the process (including some hill climbs) so they must be ok. Just not as "sprightly" feeling as the fulcrums.


----------



## 3narf (20 Oct 2015)

I've settled on this for now:





Small seat pack with multitool, tube and patches. Two water bottles, Garmin and small flashing white light on bars (red one on lid), pump in back pocket.

At least with it being an 'endurance' type bike it doesn't look overloaded...


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> I've settled on this for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike!


----------



## Andywinds (20 Oct 2015)

Nice bike, I like the colours.



3narf said:


> I've settled on this for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doyleyburger (20 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> I've settled on this for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Settled on it for now ???
That's a top class bike. No need to settle on it .......keep it and get some PR's on that bad boy


----------



## 3narf (20 Oct 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Settled on it for now ???
> That's a top class bike. No need to settle on it .......keep it and get some PR's on that bad boy


Nah, I mean I've settled on that setup for carrying the bits and pieces I need! Not settled for a sub-standard bike. It's much better than me!


----------



## Andywinds (20 Oct 2015)

I was going to say as that is a really nice bike.



3narf said:


> Nah, I mean I've settled on that setup for carrying the bits and pieces I need! Not settled for a sub-standard bike. It's much better than me!


----------



## Stu Smith (27 Oct 2015)

Bought second hand..500 dry miles only..Even the handle bar tape is clean..
Need to change the stem to get it level...


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Oct 2015)

Thats a bike on your bed isn't it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Not new but I've just given it the once over for tomorrow's ride
> 
> Ritte Vlaanderen 2014
> Ultegra 10sp
> ...


That is very nice indeed!!



Stu Smith said:


> Two tubes,Top-Peak pump,patches and multi tool plus chain link and some cafe money.
> All fits nicely into the pretend water bottle.
> View attachment 106385
> 
> ...



I was bought a Gran-Fondo a couple of weeks ago;
Ultegra 11-speed
Ultegra wheels (Schwalbe 'ONE' tyres, '23')
Ritchey WCS stem, bars, seat-pin, tape & bottle-cages(!?)
'Flite' saddle that was new to my Dyna-Tech 755Ti, back in 1994 (& best saddle I've ever had)

Oh, & spot the 'Sad-Git' feature, given the Italian flag


----------



## Stu Smith (28 Oct 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Thats a bike on your bed isn't it


 
Yeah its on the bed,put it there so my missus could hoover around where the bike was going to be parked at night..


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Nov 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> Yeah its on the bed,put it there so my missus could hoover around where the bike was going to be parked at night..


----------



## Thomk (3 Nov 2015)

Ex Di2 demo bike - Shimano Pro frame.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Nov 2015)

Nice bike. What groupset is on it?


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Nov 2015)

The Focus!! Includes village bench at Nonington, favourite resting hole!


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Nov 2015)

The Focus!! Includes village bench at Nonington, favourite resting hole!


----------



## Thomk (3 Nov 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Nice bike. What groupset is on it?


Sora.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Nov 2015)

Thomk said:


> Sora.



It's almost subliminal


----------



## AM1 (3 Nov 2015)




----------



## theraggyone (3 Nov 2015)

just finished building my Viner Mitus on friday and had a shakedown ride and final set up over the weekend . really pleased with how its turned out, fits me better than my pro carbon did as i sized down to a small when i ordered the frame and its definatly stiffer with more aggresive geometry which was what i was after.

it wieghs in at 7.6kgs with pedals ,cages and garmin mount. i cannot wait to get some miles in , love the new bike feeling.now i just need to sell the medium planet x pro carbon frame i stripped to build this and large boardman team carbon frame i won from halfords when it arrives

spec

Viner Mitus 0.6 small frame
Full Sram Rival groupset (currently has 11-32 wifli cassette going to swap to 11-26 very soon)
Mavic Ksyrium Elite S wheels
Deda Electa Carbon bars
Deda superzero carbon seatpost
Deda Zero2 110mm stem
Prologo CPC Naga 134mm saddle
Mitchelin pro4 endurance tyres


----------



## Soltydog (3 Nov 2015)

Thomk said:


> Sora.


Think you need some new decals then


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Nov 2015)

Happy Days are Here.... Got some Carbon back in my Life...... 1st RideTomorrow.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/APQSu8]

[/url]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Happy Days are Here.... Got some Carbon back in my Life...... 1st RideTomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://flic.kr/p/AMEgz1

[URL='https://flic.kr/p/AMEgz1']Nice!
The derailleur looks to be a long-cage though, & some detail changes to mine, major one being the wheels





Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was bought a Gran-Fondo a couple of weeks ago;
> Ultegra 11-speed
> Ultegra wheels (Schwalbe 'ONE' tyres, '23')
> Ritchey WCS stem, bars, seat-pin, tape & bottle-cages(!?)
> ...


[/URL]


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice!
> The derailleur looks to be a long-cage though, & some detail changes to mine, major one being the wheels


Thanks the longer cage is for the cassette being a 32


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Thanks the longer cage is for the cassette being a 32


Fair enough!!

I went for a 12-25 
I've never needed lower than a 19, on my other Ribble (barring an ascent of East Chevin, prior to the Tour de Yorkshire ascending it)


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fair enough!!
> 
> I went for a 12-25
> I've never needed lower than a 19, on my other Ribble (barring an ascent of East Chevin, prior to the Tour de Yorkshire ascending it)


32 for me I'm not a great climber and need all the help that I can get.
Looking forward to some serious miles on this hope you're enjoying your too.


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> 32 for me I'm not a great climber and need all the help that I can get.
> Looking forward to some serious miles on this hope you're enjoying your too.


Nothing wrong with a 32 mate. If it helps you spin up the hills easier, it's all good. Spinners are winners


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Nothing wrong with a 32 mate. If it helps you spin up the hills easier, it's all good. Spinners are winners


Please don't get me wrong, I wasn't casting aspersions

Just that, personally, I've managed on all the hills that I've ridden (on the other Ribble) have been do-able with that gearing


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Please don't get me wrong, I wasn't casting aspersions
> 
> Just that, personally, I've managed on all the hills that I've ridden (on the other Ribble) have been do-able with that gearing


Nope didn't think that each to our own what works for one doesn't for another


----------



## Jamieyorky (8 Nov 2015)

My Cube Argee Gtc Sl 2015, this was the day after i picked it up on Holiday in the lake's.


----------



## Breedon (8 Nov 2015)

theraggyone said:


> just finished building my Viner Mitus on friday and had a shakedown ride and final set up over the weekend . really pleased with how its turned out, fits me better than my pro carbon did as i sized down to a small when i ordered the frame and its definatly stiffer with more aggresive geometry which was what i was after.
> 
> it wieghs in at 7.6kgs with pedals ,cages and garmin mount. i cannot wait to get some miles in , love the new bike feeling.now i just need to sell the medium planet x pro carbon frame i stripped to build this and large boardman team carbon frame i won from halfords when it arrives
> 
> ...



Im building up that very frame, same colour as well gets the head set fitted tomorrow so I'll be able to start it, mine will have red bar tape.very light frame


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Nov 2015)

@ianrauk will like this  7.6kg of hydraulic braked carbon goodness that hasn't been fitted for me yet


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> @ianrauk will like this  7.6kg of hydraulic braked carbon goodness that hasn't been fitted for me yet
> 
> 
> View attachment 109932



You're not wrong


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Nov 2015)

^^^^^^
Nicest PX iv seen yet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

That blue/black 'disc-ed' Planet X' is niice



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was bought a Gran-Fondo a couple of weeks ago;
> Ultegra 11-speed
> Ultegra wheels (Schwalbe 'ONE' tyres, '23')
> Ritchey WCS stem, bars, seat-pin, tape & bottle-cages(!?)
> ...




I must admit, I was considering a Sportive 365' (frame/forks, & bare essentials), to usurp my '7005 Winter' (transferring componentry to the '365') to partner up with my Gran Fondo
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/bbd/r...5?part=BB15RIBSPORT365&sub=conf_BB_ALL&bike=1





However, the newly announced CR3 seems good!!! (if a little visually dull)
I'd make an excellent winter bike/commuter, then (as used to happen, on the road, years ago) take off the mudguards, change the tyres & CX race it!!
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/bbd/r...part=SE15RIBBLECR3SHIM&sub=conf_BB_ALL&bike=1


----------



## jowwy (14 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That blue/black 'disc-ed' Planet X' is niice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that exact from, but i went direct to the suppliers and built it up myself


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

Which frame/forks??

Pics, please

(If 365, what do you think to it)


----------



## jowwy (15 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Which frame/forks??
> 
> Pics, please
> 
> (If 365, what do you think to it)


Its the cr3 frame that i have got.....built it up yesterday but still have bar tape to do


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2015)

Keep me informed, please, how it rides/feels

I'm undecided between the '365' & the CR3, now it's available


----------



## jowwy (16 Nov 2015)

So its now been built up....carbon rims wil be added when i got time to change the tyres and im awaiting new seatpost and clamp

Ican carbon disc frame
full 105 compact groupset
spyre mechanical discs
Hson handbuilt wheels
conti gp4000s II 28mm
Pro bars, stem and seatpost
Prologo saddle


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> So its now been built up....carbon rims wil be added when i got time to change the tyres and im awaiting new seatpost and clamp
> 
> Ican carbon disc frame
> full 105 compact groupset
> ...



Those are some substantial forks!


----------



## jowwy (16 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Those are some substantial forks!


Not really as your seeing some of the other fork through the spokes due to the angle of the photo


----------



## kelbel159 (17 Nov 2015)

My newbie


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> So its now been built up....carbon rims wil be added when i got time to change the tyres and im awaiting new seatpost and clamp
> 
> Ican carbon disc frame
> full 105 compact groupset
> ...


That is superb


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Nov 2015)

Boardman AIR 9.8 2015. Got this after writing off the Stealth. Hard as hell to build as some of the cables are internal and some full outers. The front and rear brakes are hard to set up initially but once you get it dialled in everything works great. The bike is like a rocket! Will need to take some proper pics soon...........


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Nov 2015)

Kuota Kross - got this about a year ago but never got around to posting pic. With the tubs it was lighter than my road bikes!!


----------



## Doyleyburger (28 Nov 2015)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Boardman AIR 9.8 2015. Got this after writing off the Stealth. Hard as hell to build as some of the cables are internal and some full outers. The front and rear brakes are hard to set up initially but once you get it dialled in everything works great. The bike is like a rocket! Will need to take some proper pics soon...........


Beast !!


----------



## Onyer (28 Nov 2015)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Boardman AIR 9.8 2015. Got this after writing off the Stealth. Hard as hell to build as some of the cables are internal and some full outers. The front and rear brakes are hard to set up initially but once you get it dialled in everything works great. The bike is like a rocket! Will need to take some proper pics soon...........


Lovely. The 9.2 is in my "1001 Bikes to dream of riding before you die" book


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2015)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Kuota Kross - got this about a year ago but never got around to posting pic. With the tubs it was lighter than my road bikes!!


Nice!
I saw a few of those at the 2 Cross races I attended earlier this year


----------



## Stu Smith (1 Dec 2015)

Black bar tape or keep to the white ?


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Dec 2015)

Black or at a push dark red, lovely bike.


----------



## Doyleyburger (1 Dec 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> Black bar tape or keep to the white ?
> View attachment 111570


Red !
Love that frame.


----------



## Stu Smith (1 Dec 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Red !
> Love that frame.



Thanks...I'm liking the red


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Dec 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> Thanks...I'm liking the red




Nooo;got to be black to match the saddle


Edit;

Actually just noticed the two white spare saddles,so keep it white to match them.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Dec 2015)

@Stu Smith I would also get a red saddle to match the red tape. Can't beat red and black. Looks classy


----------



## Stu Smith (2 Dec 2015)

Keep swaying from black to red,then back to black.. And I'm the decisive one
The seat has to stay though. Had Fizik Arione's for the last 10 years found them really comfy, but this Arione VX takes it to different level no more numb nuts on even my longest rides, That decision was easy !!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2015)

Tape has to match the saddle. So black.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Dec 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> Black bar tape or keep to the white ?
> View attachment 111570


Very smart bike.
I would keep the white tape until it's a bit grubby then change to black .


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> Keep swaying from black to red,then back to black.. And I'm the decisive one
> The seat has to stay though. Had Fizik Arione's for the last 10 years found them really comfy, but this Arione VX takes it to different level no more numb nuts on even my longest rides, That decision was easy !!




Black it is then


----------



## Stu Smith (3 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Very smart bike.
> I would keep the white tape until it's a bit grubby then change to black .



That's the way forward.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (4 Dec 2015)

I cant believe me sometimes. Winter bike as been built for all of 3 weeks and now this.
The summer bike build.
Love my cycling.
All the best


----------



## Pauldow (9 Dec 2015)

just got one of these frames too,cant wait to build it up


----------



## Stu Smith (22 Jan 2016)




----------



## SquareDaff (25 Jan 2016)

This is my self build CX bike. Built up around a Boardman CXR9.8 frame. Ultegra Di2 all around, Shimano hydraulic disc brakes, Kinesis Crosslight V4 wheels and a Praxis bottom bracket. I've used a light alloy seat post and stem/handlebars just because I prefer the feel. Got it checked over by the bike shop late last week (it's my 1st ever build project) and should get it's maiden voyage today!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2016)

SquareDaff said:


> This is my self build CX bike. Built up around a Boardman CXR9.8 frame. Ultegra Di2 all around, Shimano hydraulic disc brakes, Kinesis Crosslight V4 wheels and a Praxis bottom bracket. I've used a light alloy seat post and stem/handlebars just because I prefer the feel. Got it checked over by the bike shop late last week (it's my 1st ever build project) and should get it's maiden voyage today!!
> View attachment 116967


Beautiful frame! Great build too. Well done, looks fantastic. 

Almost too good to get covered in mud! 

Will be a cracking road bike too with road wheels/tyres.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Jan 2016)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Beautiful frame! Great build too. Well done, looks fantastic.
> 
> Almost too good to get covered in mud!
> 
> Will be a cracking road bike too with road wheels/tyres.


It wasn't too bad yesterday!! Just a couple of puddles.

Lovely ride - soaks up all the bumps. Have a path near me that I ride regularly. On the old alloy framed CX I was always struggling to keep a high cadence going as I was absorbing the vibrations through my legs. On this one the frame did all the work...it was a joy! 

The aim was to have a bike I could also use on the roads during winter just by changing the tyres for slicks.


----------



## browny (29 Jan 2016)

Bought this TCR end of last year ,upgraded the wheels to fulcrum racing quattro ,thinking of upgrading chainset and brakes.
Just bought a carbon saddle awaiting delivery .


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Jan 2016)

So many nice bikes - I have to say im half jealous of all that bling. Me getting a carbon bike would be a total waste imo. Im not going to be able to push it hard enough to really say that having a carbon is so much better than my Alu & Carbon forked bike.

With that said though. Since ive gotten my Triban, I think my cycling has gotten a lot stronger since and im actually able to hold a half decent pace. Climbs can still be an issue though but for flats ive got pretty good sustain.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Jan 2016)

Here are my two new carbons..
The bikes are a Giant TCR Pro 1 with Mavic Elite S wheels and the Giant Defy 1 Advanced upgraded with Mavic Pro disc wheels.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Feb 2016)

New S5 Custom Build 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJCJvOBIL0U


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Feb 2016)

$$$$$$$$$$$ well gel lol


----------



## Onyer (5 Feb 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your impression on how the bike rides. I bought the R5 last year and I am very pleased with that. Must admit to having a desire for the S5 as well!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Feb 2016)

Onyer said:


> Looking forward to seeing your impression on how the bike rides. I bought the R5 last year and I am very pleased with that. Must admit to having a desire for the S5 as well!



yeh same!! 

my S3 is so far the best bike i have ridden so will be good to see if there is a difference


----------



## The TattooedCyclist (6 Feb 2016)

My New Ride for 2016........ Mekk Primo 6.2 ...Upgraded to Schwalbe The One tyres SDG Duster Ti-Alloy Rail Saddle, titanium wheel skewers, 3T Stem, 3T carbon handlebars, Supacaz bar tape, Ultegra 11 speed rear Mech, Front MechUltegra semi compact chainset 36/52 175mm cranks, KMC X11SL DLC 11 Speed Chain........Also attached a Drift Stealth 2 camera mount under the saddle.....


----------



## swiftylee (7 Feb 2016)

Wilier Cento 1 Air Super Record With Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbone 2016 Ritchey Bar/Stem Combo. Never Ridden but giving up cycling for a while so up for sale which is a shame....


----------



## Simon_m (8 Feb 2016)

Just need to get some replacement race wheels after the last lot +bike +me was run over last year. Bit too windy to ride today, nearly got blown off Blackfriars last week


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Feb 2016)

The TattooedCyclist said:


> My New Ride for 2016........ Mekk Primo 6.2 ...Upgraded to Schwalbe The One tyres SDG Duster Ti-Alloy Rail Saddle, titanium wheel skewers, 3T Stem, 3T carbon handlebars, Supacaz bar tape, Ultegra 11 speed rear Mech, Front MechUltegra semi compact chainset 36/52 175mm cranks, KMC X11SL DLC 11 Speed Chain........Also attached a Drift Stealth 2 camera mount under the saddle.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just been offered a Mekk Primo 6.2 frame and forks shame it was a 56cm and not a 54cm.. would of been a good project.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Feb 2016)




----------



## steveindenmark (12 Feb 2016)

And its not been on the road yet :0) thats why it does not have pedals.


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> View attachment 118747



That's very nice.. If they are the Mavic Pro Disc wheels, I have them on my carbon disc as well?


----------



## Pauldow (12 Feb 2016)

Just finished this build,still need to road test it.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2016)

Pauldow said:


> Just finished this build,still need to road test it.
> View attachment 118771




Very nice, I like the colour scheme.

You need to sort out the handlebars.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Feb 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> That's very nice.. If they are the Mavic Pro Disc wheels, I have them on my carbon disc as well?


They are indeed, a man of similarly good taste.


----------



## Pauldow (12 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice, I like the colour scheme.
> 
> You need to sort out the handlebars.




Thanks,yes will do them next,forgot all about that and took her for a spin.


----------



## Douggie954 (21 Feb 2016)

Trek



__ Douggie954
__ 19 Feb 2016



New bike




Just got this!


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Feb 2016)

My mechanic putting the finishing touches to my Planet X , it's finished and been sat upstairs at work since, waiting for some dry weather to take it out properly.


----------



## Mike! (22 Feb 2016)

Ridley Fenix


----------



## loveandpeace1 (15 Mar 2016)

Built mine a few weeks ago. Few bits to do. On the taff trail as always.
All the best.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Mar 2016)

The one and only bit of glued soot I have. I am a little worried about it to be honest. It has been on there since the bike was built and the lower part had to be gently sanded, (it'll be fine I think, said the frame builder) in order to fit.

I think I might change it! The consequences of it going bang would be bad especially as it is a fixed gear. It looks good though!


----------



## jonothan (27 Mar 2016)




----------



## stumpy66 (27 Mar 2016)

Just spent a few hours servicing this, chain cleaned, headset done bike all cleaned.

New gear cables, new lizard skin dsp bar tape and a new fizik aliante vs saddle fitted. Feels like a new bike


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Apr 2016)

Just put in an order for this little baby right here






I got it for much lower than the RRP in the end (saved myself about 300 notes!!!) and i didnt even need to burn my 10% BC discount!!

Specs can be found here

Shes almost as light as a feather! Not bad for 1.2k, top tier Attain range to boot!


----------



## Stockie (20 Apr 2016)

kuota Kiral


----------



## Mike! (22 Apr 2016)

Update on mine from above with new rims :-)


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (22 Apr 2016)

Nice little collection coming along


----------



## Pauldow (24 Apr 2016)

Just got a new carbon frame for the Hybrid along with some sram shifters and rear mech


----------



## Firestorm (24 Apr 2016)

KTM Revelator, 3300 frame, ultegra upgrade


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2016)

The weekend bike, most of the parts are left over from the other (Ti) bike. Frame was on a special from PX and has proven fun. Still needs some fettling but she's getting there.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2016)

Sbudge said:


> View attachment 126081
> 
> 
> The weekend bike, most of the parts are left over from the other (Ti) bike. Frame was on a special from PX and has proven fun. Still needs some fettling but she's getting there.




Nice looking bike sbudge.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Apr 2016)

Sbudge said:


> View attachment 126081
> 
> 
> The weekend bike, most of the parts are left over from the other (Ti) bike. Frame was on a special from PX and has proven fun. Still needs some fettling but she's getting there.


Droooooool @Sbudge


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2016)

The wife's new toy built a couple of weeks ago, all set up for her now. She prefers it to the Cervelo. Result.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> Droooooool @Sbudge


Thanks, with those wheels she's about 7.3kg. With the 'climbing' carbon on and a bit of (expensive) fettling then the UCI 6.8 is doable but the Enigma is getting jealous with all that attention so may need to work on it some more first.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Apr 2016)

I will be stripping my carbon bike down for the summer change to my preferred cockpit ....

so I suppose I might as well weigh it all & post up some before & after photos too.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2016)

SteCenturion said:


> I will be stripping my carbon bike down for the summer change to my preferred cockpit ....
> 
> so I suppose I might as well weigh it all & post up some before & after photos too.


Well you might as well....


----------



## Nibor (25 Apr 2016)




----------



## SteCenturion (25 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> View attachment 126090


Aero tip ?

What does it weigh ?
If it's the same as mine shall we call it a *draw ?*


----------



## Nibor (25 Apr 2016)

not sure on its weight but the more I use it the lighter it seems to get.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Apr 2016)

Nibor said:


> not sure on its weight but the more I use it the lighter it seems to get.


_*2B *_sure _*2B *_sure.


----------



## Nibor (26 Apr 2016)

Ribble 525



__ Nibor
__ 12 Feb 2016





 here is my bike it is a carbon composite. The composite comprises carbon and iron which makes steel.


----------



## Winnershsaint (28 Apr 2016)

My R3 after a recent sportive.


----------



## Garty58 (1 May 2016)

Fresh from the shop


----------



## Andywinds (2 May 2016)

Garty58 said:


> Fresh from the shop
> View attachment 126700


Looks nice, which giant is this?


----------



## Garty58 (2 May 2016)

Andywinds said:


> Looks nice, which giant is this?


It's the propel advanced 0


----------



## Andywinds (3 May 2016)

Garty58 said:


> It's the propel advanced 0


That is a nice bike, thumbs up.


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 May 2016)

Nibor said:


> View attachment 126090



What rubber are you running on it?

BB


----------



## Cheshire Celt (12 May 2016)

Old focus New scott


----------



## Dark46 (14 May 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Me and my full carbon Orro Oxygen


Might look better without me on it


----------



## Gamble1983 (14 May 2016)

My Full Carbon Mekk


----------



## Simon_m (15 May 2016)

Garty58 said:


> Fresh from the shop
> View attachment 126700


saw one of these at the etape caladonia. You?


----------



## Garty58 (15 May 2016)

Simon_m said:


> saw one of these at the etape caladonia. You?


No not me.


----------



## Simon_m (16 May 2016)

Garty58 said:


> No not me.


ah ok. looked nice


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2016)

New wheels


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2016)

Lovely @gaz Execpt the Green walls


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Lovely @gaz Execpt the Green walls


Yeah not to sure on them. They've grown on me. I bought them ages ago in a sale and had them lying around. New wheels = new tyres right?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2016)

I think the green sets it off quite nicely.


----------



## ACS (17 Jun 2016)

Got this for my birthday. Raleigh Militis Pro.


----------



## waynor (29 Jun 2016)

Garty58 said:


> Fresh from the shop
> View attachment 126700





Garty58 said:


> It's the propel advanced 0


Nice bike! looking at it myself how it been?


----------



## jowwy (13 Jul 2016)

Rebuilt carbon disc bike

Ican disc frame 53cm
Sram red crankset 165mm
Sram force shifters
Sram force front/rear mechs
Zipp bars, stem and seatpost
Fizik antares saddle
HPlus son 32 hole rims
Novatec disc hubs
28mm conti gp4000sii
Ritchey paradigm v5 pedals


----------



## shortone (14 Jul 2016)

Just thought I'd stick it in here as well as the PX thread. Recent wheels, Rotor crank and q rings.


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jul 2016)

shortone said:


> Just thought I'd stick it in here as well as the PX thread. Recent wheels, Rotor crank and q rings.
> View attachment 134820



My eyes!!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> Rebuilt carbon disc bike
> 
> 
> 
> Veeer nice...


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jul 2016)

shortone said:


> Just thought I'd stick it in here as well as the PX thread. Recent wheels, Rotor crank and q rings.
> View attachment 134820


Nice bike but the chain looks a bit rusty.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nice bike but the chain looks a bit rusty.


Is the chain gold by any chance lol


----------



## adscrim (17 Jul 2016)

My SLR01 from that year I was World Champion. Which was nice. Di2 groupset with PlanetX Carbon tubs.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Jul 2016)

Beautiful mate!
I have a red&black teammachine.


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 Jul 2016)

Merlin Malt CR-SL - resplendent at Chester Station.


----------



## Kominic (18 Jul 2016)

The last available in blue in the country. Worth every penny in every respect.


----------



## eggman (25 Jul 2016)

The worlds first monocoque frame.


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Jul 2016)

Here is one of mine


----------



## S-Express (25 Jul 2016)

eggman said:


> The worlds first monocoque frame.



Great looking frame, but the carbon monocoque Vitus/Villiger ZX1 of the early 90s pre-dates the 386 by about 10 years or so.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2016)

Battle of the monocoque's


----------



## bonsaibilly (25 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> Great looking frame, but the carbon monocoque Vitus/Villiger ZX1 of the early 90s pre-dates the 386 by about 10 years or so.



Aero Road bike existence 20 years before being marketed as innovative shock probe!


----------



## Kominic (27 Jul 2016)

gaz said:


> New wheels


Cycle gaz?


----------



## Roadrider48 (27 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> Cycle gaz?


No. Cycle gaz is a member here though.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> No. Cycle gaz is a member here though.




Gaz is CycleGaz


----------



## Roadrider48 (27 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Gaz is CycleGaz


Ah, ok. My mistake. apologies to the OP.
I just recall that he was actually called CycleGaz on here.
Thanks @ianrauk


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jul 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Lovely @gaz Execpt the Green walls



Open Pave;lovely,lovely,lovely tyres.


----------



## goody (27 Jul 2016)




----------



## Roadrider48 (27 Jul 2016)

goody said:


>


Nice.


----------



## eggman (2 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> Great looking frame, but the carbon monocoque Vitus/Villiger ZX1 of the early 90s pre-dates the 386 by about 10 years or so.


I read on the LOOK .co. forum that the 386 was the World first. Could they have meant in the Tour De France where several were entered ? I never new carbon fibre was that old. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## S-Express (2 Aug 2016)

eggman said:


> I read on the LOOK .co. forum that the 386 was the World first. Could they have meant in the Tour De France where several were entered ? I never new carbon fibre was that old. Thanks for the heads up.



Not sure what they meant, without seeing what they actually said. But if they were claiming that the 386 was the world's first carbon monocoque, then you have to assume that whoever said it was not aware of the Vitus which preceded it.


----------



## Soltydog (2 Aug 2016)

Just taken delivery of my warranty replacement from Planet X. Think I preferred the look of the RT57, but it's no longer available, so I'm now the owner of this RT80


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Aug 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Just taken delivery of my warranty replacement from Planet X. Think I preferred the look of the RT57, but it's no longer available, so I'm now the owner of this RT80


I had SRAM force on a bike once. Excellent groupset-enjoy!


----------



## Soltydog (2 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> I had SRAM force on a bike once. Excellent groupset-enjoy!



It's the groupset off the old bike, PX transferred all components onto the new frame, apart from BB & chainset which are new as the old ones weren't compatable. It is the nicest groupset I've had on any bike. I find the hoods more comfortable than shimano & the shifting is super smooth


----------



## matth411 (26 Aug 2016)

Eastway Emitter R3. From Wiggle. Full carbon with shimano 105. Less than a grand. My first carbon.


----------



## huwsparky (28 Aug 2016)

Here's mine. Rose X lite Team Ultegra di2.


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Aug 2016)

huwsparky said:


> Here's mine. Rose X lite Team Ultegra di2.


Stealth is the word-like it!


----------



## huwsparky (28 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Stealth is the word-like it!


It does divide opinion! I'm currently looking for some bar tape to give it a little colour. The saddle has a yellow stripe as do the wheels so I'm looking for something predominantly black but with a little yellow. Surprisingly not a great deal of choice available.


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Aug 2016)

huwsparky said:


> It does divide opinion! I'm currently looking for some bar tape to give it a little colour. The saddle has a yellow stripe as do the wheels so I'm looking for something predominantly black but with a little yellow. Surprisingly not a great deal of choice available.


It doesn't divide me mate, I love a drop of stealth.
Black bike, Black kit; a new super hero in the making, maybe?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2016)

huwsparky said:


> Here's mine. Rose X lite Team Ultegra di2.




Loving it Huw, loving the stealth look also.


----------



## Chrisz (25 Dec 2016)

My latest steed (to replace my "orange" Orbea) - mostly Campy SR11 with Cinelli Ram integrated bars/stem. Currently fitted with winter rims but I have some sexy full carbon rims for when the weather is drier!

The Orbea will now be built up into a winter bike.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2016)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 155463



That's nice like the red hub and qr.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> That's nice like the red hub and qr.


The qr is being switched for black as i think it spoils it.....red hubs are staying though


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2016)

jowwy said:


> The qr is being switched for black as i think it spoils it.....red hubs are staying though



Matches the red nipples (ooo err Mrs) and the red on the crank arms but it's your beast so your choice. Does it ride well ?


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Matches the red nipples (ooo err Mrs) and the red on the crank arms but it's your beast so your choice. Does it ride well ?


Not a clue.....only finished it today


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (29 Mar 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghede6o1rQM


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2017)

My new bit of Carbon.



Will be upgrading wheels soon,


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Mar 2017)

May as well join in as I have a new picture


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2017)

Sorry to say, but that is the ugliest bike I have seen for a long time..beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that. but boy.. it looks fookin' fast just standing there...

The handlebars look like machine guns...


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Mar 2017)

Sneak preview, not finished yet...


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to say, but that is the ugliest bike I have seen for a long time..beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that. but boy.. it looks fookin' fast just standing there...
> 
> The handlebars look like machine guns...


They are , it's the only way i'm going to win anything


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> They are , it's the only way i'm going to win anything




I'm liking your style...


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sneak preview, not finished yet...
> 
> View attachment 344709


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344715


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 344907


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 344907


Carbon Athena. Excellent choice. NOS or did you have them already?


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Carbon Athena. Excellent choice. NOS or did you have them already?


Cheers.

Bargain off Merlin, in 165mm which clinched it.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Apr 2017)

My beloved partner...







The Summer wheels are at the shop... Getting a hub power meter installed in it... Over 30.000 km together..


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Apr 2017)

Got my hands on my first carbon bike yesterday. A Wilier Izoard Xp with Campag Athena 11`s


----------



## Tin Pot (5 May 2017)

Just taken it outside properly, up and down biggin hill, if very tentatively in commuter traffic.

More tweaks coming but it is roadworthy!


----------



## derrick (5 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Just taken it outside properly, up and down biggin hill, if very tentatively in commuter traffic.
> 
> More tweaks coming but it is roadworthy!
> 
> ...


Not sure about tyres, but the rest is really nice


----------



## Tin Pot (5 May 2017)

derrick said:


> Not sure about tyres, but the rest is really nice



Yeah, switching to all black and looking to get the decals off the Bullet 80s.

Torn between white tape to match the saddle, or buying a new black saddle...


----------



## Rustybucket (5 May 2017)

Not sure if I've already posted this bike in the thread!


----------



## derrick (5 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, switching to all black and looking to get the decals off the Bullet 80s.
> 
> Torn between white tape to match the saddle, or buying a new black saddle...


Black saddle, White will look tatty very quickly.


----------



## RegG (13 May 2017)

My new toy.......






Bianchi Infinito CV Ultegra


----------



## Jamieyorky (13 May 2017)

Little treat for the Cube today.
A brand new set of Ultegra 6800 wheels.

Was a bit unsure how it would look on a matt black frame but i think it looks awesome! 






Very very happy boy.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2017)

derrick said:


> Black saddle, White will look tatty very quickly.



Sticking with white for now.


----------



## derrick (13 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sticking with white for now.
> 
> View attachment 352266


At least you got rid of them awful tyres


----------



## Tin Pot (14 May 2017)

derrick said:


> At least you got rid of them awful tyres


As soon as I changed them over I was like "wow".

I'm glad I kept the campag decals now. My bike got a lot of love from the crowds this weekend - shame there wasn't a pro riding it


----------



## Milzy (22 May 2017)

Giant TCR


----------



## jasonsavage (30 May 2017)

My Cannondale, as you can see I have a cyclists garden.


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2017)




----------



## Bryony (4 Jun 2017)

My Cube Axial WLS GTC SL disc


----------



## Biff600 (4 Jun 2017)

My new Pinarello Dogma 60.1


----------



## cm2mackem (4 Jun 2017)

And my 65.1


----------



## Milzy (4 Jun 2017)

Bryony said:


> View attachment 355515
> 
> My Cube Axial WLS GTC SL disc


Wow, that's nice.


----------



## Bryony (10 Jun 2017)

Milzy said:


> Wow, that's nice.


Thankyou! I fell in love the moment I saw it!


----------



## jowwy (2 Jul 2017)




----------



## Cronorider (16 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344706
> May as well join in as I have a new picture



Awesome lookin rig


----------



## Cronorider (16 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to say, but that is the ugliest bike I have seen for a long time..beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that. but boy.. it looks fookin' fast just standing there...
> 
> The handlebars look like machine guns...



You gotta be kidding - that bike is gorgeous


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2017)

Updated with 28mm clement strada lgg gumwalls


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Aug 2017)

Updated a bit since the last time it was in this thread.

Now sporting Wheelsmith aero-dimpled carbon 45mm rims on Hope RS4 hubs with Vittoria Corsa grahine tyres,Deda Superleggera carbon bars,Deda superzero stem,C-Bear ceramic bottom bracket and jockey wheels.


----------



## Cronorider (11 Aug 2017)

Let's see if I can get a picture to show up - kindly let me know if it does not appear

Zipp 404 and 808, Easton Attack one piece bars


----------



## rivers (3 Sep 2017)

Here's my carbon. I've swapped out the tyres and will be buying better wheels next year.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Sep 2017)

rivers said:


> Here's my carbon. I've swapped out the tyres and will be buying better wheels next year.
> View attachment 371594


Nice frameset


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Sep 2017)

Finished
New deda bars and stem to replace the heavy sensa basic stuff I had.
New Easton ec70 seatpost.
Another 350g saved and I've made a decent job of the wrapping too, only done this twice. Thank you Park tools video.


----------



## adscrim (2 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Finished
> New deda bars and stem to replace the heavy sensa basic stuff I had.
> New Easton ec70 seatpost.
> Another 350g saved and I've made a decent job of the wrapping too, only done this twice. Thank you Park tools video.
> ...


You're going to need one hell of a baby Jesus to fill that manger!


----------



## RollingThunder (6 Oct 2017)

Frame Bought in 2012 from a friend who was a Lotto-Belisol (now Soudal) coach for a massive discount. There's no way I can afford this frame otherwise!


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Oct 2017)

My carbon road bike:













Roubaix



__ JhnBssll
__ 11 Oct 2017






My carbon mountain bike:













Stumpy



__ JhnBssll
__ 11 Oct 2017


----------



## Kefrider (16 Oct 2017)

This is my Raleigh revenio carbon 2015


----------



## Kefrider (16 Oct 2017)

RollingThunder said:


> Frame Bought in 2012 from a friend who was a Lotto-Belisol (now Soudal) coach for a massive discount. There's no way I can afford this frame otherwise!


Beautiful bike!


----------



## derrick (16 Oct 2017)

Took mine to the seaside, it deserved it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2017)

Here's my baby.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Oct 2017)

My latest purchase Cannondale Synapse Ultegra


----------



## dodg3 (1 Dec 2017)

13 ultegra-upgraded the chainring 52/34 & 11-32 cassette & 80mm stem


----------



## Fonze (1 Dec 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> My carbon road bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Mavic Ksyrium wheels ? What version are they and how do you,rate them ?
I'm looking at an upgrade and teetering between Mavic Cosmic / Campagnolo Zonda or Ksyrium ..
Cheers ..


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Dec 2017)

Fonze said:


> Those Mavic Ksyrium wheels ? What version are they and how do you,rate them ?
> I'm looking at an upgrade and teetering between Mavic Cosmic / Campagnolo Zonda or Ksyrium ..
> Cheers ..



Yeah they're Ksyrium Pro Disc's, 2016 model I believe. I get on really well with them, they have certainly had a positive impact over the original Axis 2.0 wheelset that came on the bike. I bought them second hand on eBay with only a small number of miles on them and am more than happy with them  I had to tighten the bearings on both wheels as they had a bit of play when they arrived but that was very easy once I'd ordered the right tool - I wonder if the play was the reason they had ended up on eBay  They're now hanging on the wall in the garage over winter as I picked up a super-cheap pair of well used Aksium Disc's on eBay for winter use 

I've put a deposit on a Bianchi with Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST's but I won't get that until Feb/March so can't comment other than to say they review well.


----------



## Fonze (1 Dec 2017)

Thanks !
What Bianchi model did you go for ?
I see you're in Suffolk not far from me so I'll keep eye out for a shiny Bianchi soon ..


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Dec 2017)

An Aria Disc with Ultegra  Just waiting for them to be built, first ones are due in January I think. Getting a bit impatient


----------



## RegG (2 Dec 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> An Aria Disc with Ultegra  Just waiting for them to be built, first ones are due in January I think. Getting a bit impatient



Patience, patience! You won't be disappointed. Mine may _only _be an Infinito CV Ultegra but it is a fabulous bike


----------



## Fonze (2 Dec 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> An Aria Disc with Ultegra  Just waiting for them to be built, first ones are due in January I think. Getting a bit impatient



I'm not surprised, lovely looking bike ..


----------



## Bondsy (10 Aug 2019)

My 1987 Centurion Carbon-R.


----------

